# *STM* Single Teen Mummy



## QuintinsMommy

*Rant and Rave about our FOB here​*

https://freeforumsigs.com/glittertext/holdz/z4bdc4909acdf9.gif​


----------



## JoJo16

alice was born on 3rd january :D xxxx


----------



## Maddiee

i'm not single :( 
but i posted in the original STM thread. can i still come in here though? :D


----------



## QuintinsMommy

sorry maddie, but I want to keep this for single ladies only. :) but we can deffo talk in other threads


----------



## Maddiee

haha, thats fine :)
i'll still pop in to read sometimes of course ;)


----------



## Jas029

Jasmine 2-18-10 Riley
But you already know that :winkwink:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Becyboo's here ;]
Mason 28-01-10


----------



## QuintinsMommy

will update you girls later tonight when I have more time :)


----------



## Laura--x

Maisie was born on the 24th april 2009 :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

updated :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Does any one get child support from FOB?


----------



## Laura--x

Nope i dont. Oh got 'sacked' not long after we split up, then he was getting jsa but never gave me no money, he recently got a new job thursday so im not letting him out of it this time !


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe thats good,
I've been trying to find where FOB lives so I can take him to court, I sent all his info away
even if he doesn't have a job now, the money he owes Quintin will just add up :)


----------



## JoJo16

ggrrr my fob is such a dick!! he doesnt give alice any money and said he wont untill he is on the birth certificate and if i want anything id have to take him to court. i was really not that bothered about it i just rathered he was out of my life tbh.
i got a letter back from his solicitor saying he cant come the day i offered in the week and he wont come for half an hour he wants to come for an hour and he wants alice on weekend at his for 2 hours.!!
he seen her 3 time ffs he doesnt have a clue what hes doing does he really expect me hand my baby other to him!!
the next step is going to mediation which i no wont make a difference because im not changing what iv said and if he still doesnt agree then he can take me to court. iv had enough of him hes just tryin to make everything so difficult and tryin to be in control and its not happening. it may sound harsh but if it was the other way around i would take what i was given and not miss months and months of my babies life by pushing for more and more.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I hate being single.
My ex not FOB , always dicks me around, and I feel so stupid everytime it happens, and I know each time I shouldn't 
but he always comes here and tells me he loves me, and he came over this weekend and was like "lets try to get back together I will come back over sunday"
then he was like "ya, I got some girl coming over my place tonight, so I can't come, "
I was like "WTF?" and hes like "ya, well, I wanna get some vag in my new room, and you know you can't come here" 

:'(


----------



## Becyboo__x

FOB doesnt pay anything for mason really if i wanted him to i could do it but he cant afford it as he only gets EMA and goes college and works like 2 days and doesnt get much from that :\ .. his mum buys masons quite abit of stuff and some nappies every month for him so i cant complain really lol and he now sees his every week if he can .. but hes stil not on birth certificate and hes still not 100% masons even his so im lookin into free dna tests now cause my mate just had 1 done for free cause she wants the FOB to pay child maintence but he doesnt wana but that kids like over a year now lol.. 

And my ex is being a dick too Rome.. i went out with him like 3years ago for over a year and we was dead close and still are now.. but hes telin me he loves me still and wants me back and hes started coming to see me alot now and hes been seeing mason but hes flirting with other girls and i duno what hes doing when im not with him proper hurts cause leaves me in a horrible situation cause i love him to bits id do owt for him and like if he hurts me again just guna proper put me down .. hate men but cant live with um cant live without um! :grr:

Whats vag btw  .. and how come you couldnt go to his?!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becyboo__x said:


> Whats vag btw  .. and how come you couldnt go to his?!

vagina:haha:

his roommates don't like me


----------



## Becyboo__x

Oooh haha  silly me shoulda used my brain abit more lol! .. 
Oh right well he should just tell them where to go tbh not up to them if he wants to take someone over!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I know, he just doesn't really care about me thats all


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> I hate being single.
> My ex not FOB , always dicks me around, and I feel so stupid everytime it happens, and I know each time I shouldn't
> but he always comes here and tells me he loves me, and he came over this weekend and was like "lets try to get back together I will come back over sunday"
> then he was like "ya, I got some girl coming over my place tonight, so I can't come, "
> I was like "WTF?" and hes like *"ya, well, I wanna get some vag in my new room, and you know you can't come here" *
> 
> :'(

:grr::grr::grr:
Can I killz him plox? 

Child support: NO he does not and it's really getting on my nerves because we NEED to get it started because formula is exspensive and I'm having to pay out of my own pocket with money I had saved up from birthdays and such because I feel bad if my parents have to pay and I have no current income :( I keep telling him and my parents and he just says my parents have to get something set up with his lawyer and then my parents don't do shit and he doesn't do shit and I'm really to punch someone :gun:
ANYWAY..

I hate being single too.. I'm so incredibly lonely I break down at night when I go to bed and Riley's asleep in his crib..
I swear we all have the same problem though, I'm caught up on my ex who claims he still loves me and a week or so ago :dohh:I was even dumb enough to ask if I asked him out right now if he'd say yes and he said he couldn't because in the next few weeks he has some girls "stopping by" but after they're all gone he'd "consider it" :roll:
He still says he loves me and he only loves me and this other girl (he seems to always have all these girls around him :roll:) yet he has all these other girls stopping by to "Visit" him and...ugh..
I'm so desperate I almost wanted to make a move on FOB the other day :dohh:

Blah.. Rants sorry :cry:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe its okay to rant, 
formula is expensive :(

odd how we all have exs who "love" us


----------



## Becyboo__x

Yeah i agree with formula .. but over here we have healthy start vouchers which like will pay a certain amount each month to help .. but its only like £4 but formulas like £7 so not bad really! .. 

I just hope my ex isnt messing me about and actually wants me be with me and that cause he will hurt me really bad if he goes off with another girl or is meeting like loads others which iv heard :( ..


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Quintins formula is 28$ a can :(


----------



## Becyboo__x

So thats about £14 in uk :| .. my formula lasts about a week aswell so i have to buy 1 every week.. but i get child benefit £20 a week so that pays for his milk.. is the can like big? cause i know US do bigger quantities of stuff


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I'm in canada , 
but its not that be 728g, its last close to a week.


----------



## Becyboo__x

hmm i dont know what the difference is with pounds and canadian dollars :\ but if it lasts like a week then thats a right rip off :( mines a 900g tube and costs about £7 and last about week mad init


----------



## Jas029

It's like $21 a can.. I'd have to look to see the size of it.. I think it's like 24 6oz bottles?
We got coupons from the drs where you can get 2 cans and get a free pack of the instant bottles which is $11..


----------



## TattiesMum

Hi girls :kiss:

Tattie is single again so I've told her about this new 'room' and she will be joining you soon :)

Hope you are all OK :hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe looking forward to tattie joining us again :)

plus I'm not single anymore, I'm gonna date tatties brother remember?  he just doesn't know it yet, and I hope he is an older brother :haha::haha:


----------



## Jas029

Awe, Welcome back Tattie! :thumbup:


----------



## TattiesMum

PreggoEggo said:


> awe looking forward to tattie joining us again :)
> 
> plus I'm not single anymore, I'm gonna date tatties brother remember?  he just doesn't know it yet, and I hope he is an older brother :haha::haha:

Umm ... no he's a younger brother but he is 17 and a real sweetie, plus he's a dab hand at cuddling babies and entertaining them already. Kaylum loves his Uncle Jake :D :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ooohh young  I'm 19 :O


----------



## TattiesMum

PreggoEggo said:


> ooohh young  I'm 19 :O

Toyboy? ;) :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

TattiesMum said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> ooohh young  I'm 19 :O
> 
> Toyboy? ;) :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Jas029

I want a guy :hissy:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Jas029 said:


> I want a guy :hissy:

we can share tatties brother :haha:


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> I want a guy :hissy:
> 
> we can share tatties brother :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:
I'm sure he wont mind :roll:


----------



## sineady

Lewis was born on the 11th jan 2010


----------



## annawrigley

yay <3
noah was born 05/03/2010 :) :hi:




PreggoEggo said:


> Does any one get child support from FOB?


nope not a penny




Becyboo__x said:


> Yeah i agree with formula .. but over here we have healthy start vouchers which like will pay a certain amount each month to help .. but its only like £4 but formulas like £7 so not bad really! ..


 confused £4 a month?! i get £6.20/week and his formula is like £9 what formula does mason have? £7 sounds gooood :D


i hate being single too :hissy:


----------



## JoJo16

hows you and noah doing anna? 


alice's formula was £7.20 summin and then went up to nearly £8 when she needed the comfort! she always tries to make things difficult lol x


----------



## JoJo16

sineady lewis is sooo cute!! xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

anna, whats noahs b-day? :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Bah, I'm so sick of being lonely :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Becyboo__x

annawrigley said:


> yay <3
> noah was born 05/03/2010 :) :hi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> Does any one get child support from FOB?
> 
> 
> nope not a penny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> Yeah i agree with formula .. but over here we have healthy start vouchers which like will pay a certain amount each month to help .. but its only like £4 but formulas like £7 so not bad really! ..Click to expand...
> 
> 
> confused £4 a month?! i get £6.20/week and his formula is like £9 what formula does mason have? £7 sounds gooood :D
> 
> 
> i hate being single too :hissy:Click to expand...

no i dont know why i said £4 ignore that.. the healthy start vouchers you get like 4x£3.60 i think a month .. i havent had them for over a month now cause theyve stopped them for some reason cant find the number either for them.. Mason has cow and gate which is like £7.20 in most shops that lasts him about a week and abit longer now cause he has stage 1 foods once a day now .. 

I hate being single aswell its getting silly now :( im thinking of going back to my ex and just being a family even though i dont think i feel that way towards him!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

what are stage 1 foods ? are they like pureed foods? when did you start?


----------



## Becyboo__x

Yeah there like puree ones.. i dont know if they say the same on them where you are to UK :\ theres ones like stage 1,stage 2 .. i started when he was like nearly 3 months i just tried it to see if he liked it and he did ..but before i gave him rusks anyway to help fill him up and he loved them too


----------



## annawrigley

JoJo16 said:


> hows you and noah doing anna?

we're doing good thanks :D hows you and alice?xx



PreggoEggo said:


> anna, whats noahs b-day? :)

5th march :)



PreggoEggo said:


> Bah, I'm so sick of being lonely :cry::cry::cry::cry:

me too :hugs: i'll live with you! :D


----------



## QuintinsMommy

okay come live me, :)


----------



## supriseBump_x

Heyyy :) Can I join you girls? Dont wanna just butt in... xxxx


----------



## JoJo16

wooo helloo lauren :D course you can join us!!

anna me and alice are doing good thanks :D 

alice sat up on her own just holding my finger for like 10 seconds! and then she sarted slowly falling to the side lol and she loves her jumperoo and has stopped shouting as much thanks for the idea rome :D xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

supriseBump_x said:


> Heyyy :) Can I join you girls? Dont wanna just butt in... xxxx

:hugs: whats rileys b-day?


----------



## supriseBump_x

2.5.10 :) xxx


----------



## annawrigley

supriseBump_x said:


> Heyyy :) Can I join you girls? Dont wanna just butt in... xxxx

 course! :happydance: xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

so how is everyone?


----------



## Becyboo__x

supriseBump_x said:


> Heyyy :) Can I join you girls? Dont wanna just butt in... xxxx

Hey!
did you have a little boy then? :D i was waiting till you had him/her was excited to know what youd have! hope your well xx


----------



## imaginary8x

Hello, my name is Emma and my lo is called Amy born 12th April 2010.


----------



## supriseBump_x

Becyboo__x said:


> Hey!
> did you have a little boy then? :D i was waiting till you had him/her was excited to know what youd have! hope your well xx

yea i had a lil boy :cloud9: 8 pounds 7.... felt like i gave birth to a baby elephant lol xxx


----------



## Laura2919

Hey girls! I am past the teen bit!! Im 23 but hey ho! Oldie now hehe! 
Your all gorgeous girls with gorgeous kids and you have to kiss many frogs before you find your prince. 

I am also a single mummy!!! But on the bright side you get your children all to yourself. You watch them grow and you can say I did that!!! :winkwink:


Smile ladies, That smile might just be your deal breaker :haha:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jas029

We got Riley one of those stationary jumperoo thingys today... It made him mad though because hes still to small to really reach many of the toys so he got really pissed haha xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Jas029 said:


> We got Riley one of those stationary jumperoo thingys today... It made him mad though because hes still to small to really reach many of the toys so he got really pissed haha xx

too cute! 



imaginary8x said:


> Hello, my name is Emma and my lo is called Amy born 12th April 2010.

I will add you when I'm not so sleepy :sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## JoJo16

Jas029 said:


> We got Riley one of those stationary jumperoo thingys today... It made him mad though because hes still to small to really reach many of the toys so he got really pissed haha xx

lol alice does this and her arms get wedged down the side of her so i have to put a blanket down there lol


----------



## Becyboo__x

supriseBump_x said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> Hey!
> did you have a little boy then? :D i was waiting till you had him/her was excited to know what youd have! hope your well xx
> 
> yea i had a lil boy :cloud9: 8 pounds 7.... felt like i gave birth to a baby elephant lol xxxClick to expand...

Awwh :D! hes so cute! wow he was just bigger then Mason he was 8lb 6.5oz :winkwink: lil chubbers i love chubby babys :baby::haha: xxx


----------



## glitterbomb

i'm lindsay 

baby wyatt was born on may 4 2010 :)


----------



## TattieHattie

Hey girls.. 
i've finally found a moment in all my madness to pop on and say hello =) 
congrads to all the girls who'v just had their LO .. :D :happydance: 

So i'm single.. Again.. through every fault of my own.. :( 
But i'm dealin with it, as i have to with little Kaylum to think of =) 

As a few of you may have saw my rant on my Ex's mum.. well the DNA came back negative.. 
Which i didnt think was possible.. so turns out Kaylum has a new (Really Sh*t ) Father.
A guy who was a complete mistake not only to sleep with but to have ever met!.. (Me and my Ex were on a break) ..and aparently the morning after pill doesn't work!! :D 

So thats my story of new single life shortened down.. LOL 

How is everyone and their LO's ? 

I'm lonely too :( missing my ex very much :( ..x

Kaylum is a 6 weeks old! :D x


----------



## jones.10

Hi Im a single mummy to twin girls :)


----------



## jones.10

TattieHattie said:


> Hey girls..
> i've finally found a moment in all my madness to pop on and say hello =)
> congrads to all the girls who'v just had their LO .. :D :happydance:
> 
> So i'm single.. Again.. through every fault of my own.. :(
> But i'm dealin with it, as i have to with little Kaylum to think of =)
> 
> As a few of you may have saw my rant on my Ex's mum.. well the DNA came back negative..
> Which i didnt think was possible.. so turns out Kaylum has a new (Really Sh*t ) Father.
> A guy who was a complete mistake not only to sleep with but to have ever met!.. (Me and my Ex were on a break) ..and aparently the morning after pill doesn't work!! :D
> 
> So thats my story of new single life shortened down.. LOL
> 
> How is everyone and their LO's ?
> 
> I'm lonely too :( missing my ex very much :( ..x
> 
> Kaylum is a 6 weeks old! :D x

Hi your little boy is gorgeous....:D how are you liking being a mummy?


----------



## TattieHattie

Hey .. thank you :D 

:happydance: im loving it!.. 
Whats the twins names..and how old? :D
xx


----------



## Jayandbabygir

TattieHattie wow you only live in luton :)
I live in stevenage :D :D.

Aww Im a single mum to but I still live with kaylas dad cant escape yet Im getting there though!.

xx


----------



## TattieHattie

Wow.. Well mum tells me their a BNB meeting in london somewhere sometime this month.. i wasn't really listening as i got a bit scared when she said we had to go underground on the tube... :( :( :haha: 

How old is Kayla ? beautiful name by the way!.. 

Single is hard! but i'm sort of back at home with my mum for now. 
xx


----------



## Jayandbabygir

TattieHattie said:


> Wow.. Well mum tells me their a BNB meeting in london somewhere sometime this month.. i wasn't really listening as i got a bit scared when she said we had to go underground on the tube... :( :( :haha:
> 
> How old is Kayla ? beautiful name by the way!..
> 
> Single is hard! but i'm sort of back at home with my mum for now.
> xx

 Yeah I saw that meeting to but Ill end up getting lost Im terrible and the underground with a pushchair sounds like a nightmare to mee. 

Kaylas 11 weeks old on thursday :) :) Shes a right little chunky thing Im meant to be getting her weighed tomorrow but they have stupid time in stevenage for the clinics. Aww thank you I love her name as soon as I heard it I wanted that name her dad picked the spelling though I wanted it to be more unsual but he wanted normal cant get it all my way can I :haha:

Yeah it is and tiring!!. Your lucky you have you mum she cares about everyone I see her giving advice all the time shes like the BNB Mum :) Hows little man sleeping ? Not keeping his mummy up all night 

xx ​


----------



## jones.10

TattieHattie said:


> Hey .. thank you :D
> 
> :happydance: im loving it!..
> Whats the twins names..and how old? :D
> xx


:D there called Francesca Rose and Indiana Ray, they are 1week and 4days today XD xx


----------



## TattieHattie

Jayandbabygir said:


> TattieHattie said:
> 
> 
> Wow.. Well mum tells me their a BNB meeting in london somewhere sometime this month.. i wasn't really listening as i got a bit scared when she said we had to go underground on the tube... :( :( :haha:
> 
> How old is Kayla ? beautiful name by the way!..
> 
> Single is hard! but i'm sort of back at home with my mum for now.
> xx
> 
> Yeah I saw that meeting to but Ill end up getting lost Im terrible and the underground with a pushchair sounds like a nightmare to mee.
> 
> Kaylas 11 weeks old on thursday :) :) Shes a right little chunky thing Im meant to be getting her weighed tomorrow but they have stupid time in stevenage for the clinics. Aww thank you I love her name as soon as I heard it I wanted that name her dad picked the spelling though I wanted it to be more unsual but he wanted normal cant get it all my way can I :haha:
> 
> Yeah it is and tiring!!. Your lucky you have you mum she cares about everyone I see her giving advice all the time shes like the BNB Mum :) Hows little man sleeping ? Not keeping his mummy up all night
> 
> xx ​Click to expand...

Ohhh i have a fab idea! ..Any good at bus's?? :thumbup: 
Get a bus to luton train station or luton town centre and me and mum can go with you!.. if your up for it! :happydance: 

Awww lol =) .. Me and my ex picked Kaylum's name and spelling! :haha:

She's a fabby mum! =) 
He's really good at night.. either wakes up once or not till early morning =) :happydance:

Awww.. Bless let me know how much she weighs! ..how much did she weigh when she was born? ..
Kaylum was 6.13oz when he was born and is now nearly 9 pnds! :haha: 
I love his little chubby cheeks! :haha:
xxx


----------



## TattieHattie

jones.10 said:


> TattieHattie said:
> 
> 
> Hey .. thank you :D
> 
> :happydance: im loving it!..
> Whats the twins names..and how old? :D
> xx
> 
> 
> :D there called Francesca Rose and Indiana Ray, they are 1week and 4days today XD xxClick to expand...

aww wow! :D are they identical.? .. x


----------



## jones.10

TattieHattie said:


> jones.10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TattieHattie said:
> 
> 
> Hey .. thank you :D
> 
> :happydance: im loving it!..
> Whats the twins names..and how old? :D
> xx
> 
> 
> :D there called Francesca Rose and Indiana Ray, they are 1week and 4days today XD xxClick to expand...
> 
> aww wow! :D are they identical.? .. xClick to expand...

Yep lol every single bit of them!! I am the only one that can tell them apart :D


----------



## TattieHattie

jones.10 said:


> TattieHattie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jones.10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TattieHattie said:
> 
> 
> Hey .. thank you :D
> 
> :happydance: im loving it!..
> Whats the twins names..and how old? :D
> xx
> 
> 
> :D there called Francesca Rose and Indiana Ray, they are 1week and 4days today XD xxClick to expand...
> 
> aww wow! :D are they identical.? .. xClick to expand...
> 
> Yep lol every single bit of them!! I am the only one that can tell them apart :DClick to expand...

I want to see :haha: 
Bet thats a bit hard!.. How do u tell them apart! LOL im intrested! i would have mixed them up by now LOL xx


----------



## jones.10

TattieHattie said:


> jones.10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TattieHattie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jones.10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TattieHattie said:
> 
> 
> Hey .. thank you :D
> 
> :happydance: im loving it!..
> Whats the twins names..and how old? :D
> xx
> 
> 
> :D there called Francesca Rose and Indiana Ray, they are 1week and 4days today XD xxClick to expand...
> 
> aww wow! :D are they identical.? .. xClick to expand...
> 
> Yep lol every single bit of them!! I am the only one that can tell them apart :DClick to expand...
> 
> I want to see :haha:
> Bet thats a bit hard!.. How do u tell them apart! LOL im intrested! i would have mixed them up by now LOL xxClick to expand...

Im still trying to figure out how to upload a photo of them 
Its easy....Francesca has an extra line on her right palm and she is the quiter one, whereas Indiana is the loud one xx


----------



## TattieHattie

jones.10 said:


> TattieHattie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jones.10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TattieHattie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jones.10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TattieHattie said:
> 
> 
> Hey .. thank you :D
> 
> :happydance: im loving it!..
> Whats the twins names..and how old? :D
> xx
> 
> 
> :D there called Francesca Rose and Indiana Ray, they are 1week and 4days today XD xxClick to expand...
> 
> aww wow! :D are they identical.? .. xClick to expand...
> 
> Yep lol every single bit of them!! I am the only one that can tell them apart :DClick to expand...
> 
> I want to see :haha:
> Bet thats a bit hard!.. How do u tell them apart! LOL im intrested! i would have mixed them up by now LOL xxClick to expand...
> 
> Im still trying to figure out how to upload a photo of them
> Its easy....Francesca has an extra line on her right palm and she is the quiter one, whereas Indiana is the loud one xxClick to expand...

Open the Quick links bit and go to edit your details and at the side their is other options.. edit avatar is your display picture.. and theirs also a profile picture.. the one that appears on your profile page :D 

it took me a while to learn too! :haha: 

Awww bless! =) are they good at night? 
Does FOB's have anything to do with your girls? 
im nosey :haha: x :hugs:


----------



## jones.10

TattieHattie said:


> jones.10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TattieHattie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jones.10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TattieHattie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jones.10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TattieHattie said:
> 
> 
> Hey .. thank you :D
> 
> :happydance: im loving it!..
> Whats the twins names..and how old? :D
> xx
> 
> 
> :D there called Francesca Rose and Indiana Ray, they are 1week and 4days today XD xxClick to expand...
> 
> aww wow! :D are they identical.? .. xClick to expand...
> 
> Yep lol every single bit of them!! I am the only one that can tell them apart :DClick to expand...
> 
> I want to see :haha:
> Bet thats a bit hard!.. How do u tell them apart! LOL im intrested! i would have mixed them up by now LOL xxClick to expand...
> 
> Im still trying to figure out how to upload a photo of them
> Its easy....Francesca has an extra line on her right palm and she is the quiter one, whereas Indiana is the loud one xxClick to expand...
> 
> Open the Quick links bit and go to edit your details and at the side their is other options.. edit avatar is your display picture.. and theirs also a profile picture.. the one that appears on your profile page :D
> 
> it took me a while to learn too! :haha:
> 
> Awww bless! =) are they good at night?
> Does FOB's have anything to do with your girls?
> im nosey :haha: x :hugs:Click to expand...

Aww thanks :D I will upload a pic from my mums computer tomorrow, it wot work on mine
And no they are pains in the night!!! Francesca wakes up for a feed, your half way through feeding her and then Indiana wakes up for a feed
the FOB left when i was in labour :( havent heard from or seen him since
i dont!! hugs xx


----------



## jones.10

jones.10 said:


> TattieHattie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jones.10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TattieHattie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jones.10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TattieHattie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jones.10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TattieHattie said:
> 
> 
> Hey .. thank you :D
> 
> :happydance: im loving it!..
> Whats the twins names..and how old? :D
> xx
> 
> 
> :D there called Francesca Rose and Indiana Ray, they are 1week and 4days today XD xxClick to expand...
> 
> aww wow! :D are they identical.? .. xClick to expand...
> 
> Yep lol every single bit of them!! I am the only one that can tell them apart :DClick to expand...
> 
> I want to see :haha:
> Bet thats a bit hard!.. How do u tell them apart! LOL im intrested! i would have mixed them up by now LOL xxClick to expand...
> 
> Im still trying to figure out how to upload a photo of them
> Its easy....Francesca has an extra line on her right palm and she is the quiter one, whereas Indiana is the loud one xxClick to expand...
> 
> Open the Quick links bit and go to edit your details and at the side their is other options.. edit avatar is your display picture.. and theirs also a profile picture.. the one that appears on your profile page :D
> 
> it took me a while to learn too! :haha:
> 
> Awww bless! =) are they good at night?
> Does FOB's have anything to do with your girls?
> im nosey :haha: x :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww thanks :D I will upload a pic from my mums computer tomorrow, it wot work on mine
> And no they are pains in the night!!! Francesca wakes up for a feed, your half way through feeding her and then Indiana wakes up for a feed
> the FOB left when i was in labour :( havent heard from or seen him since
> i dont!! hugs xxClick to expand...

Oops I missed out mind on the last sentence lol xx


----------



## jones.10

jones.10 said:


> jones.10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TattieHattie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jones.10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TattieHattie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jones.10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TattieHattie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jones.10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TattieHattie said:
> 
> 
> Hey .. thank you :D
> 
> :happydance: im loving it!..
> Whats the twins names..and how old? :D
> xx
> 
> 
> :D there called Francesca Rose and Indiana Ray, they are 1week and 4days today XD xxClick to expand...
> 
> aww wow! :D are they identical.? .. xClick to expand...
> 
> Yep lol every single bit of them!! I am the only one that can tell them apart :DClick to expand...
> 
> I want to see :haha:
> Bet thats a bit hard!.. How do u tell them apart! LOL im intrested! i would have mixed them up by now LOL xxClick to expand...
> 
> Im still trying to figure out how to upload a photo of them
> Its easy....Francesca has an extra line on her right palm and she is the quiter one, whereas Indiana is the loud one xxClick to expand...
> 
> Open the Quick links bit and go to edit your details and at the side their is other options.. edit avatar is your display picture.. and theirs also a profile picture.. the one that appears on your profile page :D
> 
> it took me a while to learn too! :haha:
> 
> Awww bless! =) are they good at night?
> Does FOB's have anything to do with your girls?
> im nosey :haha: x :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww thanks :D I will upload a pic from my mums computer tomorrow, it wot work on mine
> And no they are pains in the night!!! Francesca wakes up for a feed, your half way through feeding her and then Indiana wakes up for a feed
> the FOB left when i was in labour :( havent heard from or seen him since
> i dont!! hugs xxClick to expand...
> 
> Oops I missed out mind on the last sentence lol xxClick to expand...

How old is your little man? xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

whoa lots of quoting!

hey tattie!! your little guy is so handsome!

anyone who wants to be on the 1st post just leave babys name and birthday.


----------



## jones.10

Francesca Rose and Indiana Ray 1week 5 days :D


----------



## TattieHattie

Kaylum is 6 weeks and 3 days old! :happydance:

Oh my god.. do u live with family then..?
xx


----------



## JoJo16

awww tattie that must have been horrible for you both the dna test coming back neg :( does fob know? 
dont worry alice has a shit father too :( xxxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

jones.10 said:


> Francesca Rose and Indiana Ray 1week 5 days :D

LOs birthday please?:thumbup:



Tattie, you made me scared, my FOB wants a DNA test


----------



## TattieHattie

It was horrible :( .. i miss My ex so much.. he was so good with Kaylum. 

FOB knows..and saw him once.. then buggered of to nottingham.. then his mum basically lied and said he was their on saturday when he was supposed to have him, but he wasn't then his mum started shouting odd's about another DNA test! :( who do these people think i am!!.. So now i've told them that no access to Kaylum will be given untill a court decide otherwise! 
And i've found out today that my EX has been staying with another girl since friday night, who is 3 months pregnant with someones baby.. Not sure what to think of that.. :(

If your confident do it, he will make up for douting you. :) 

Kaylum was born on the 28.03.2010 :happydance: x


----------



## supriseBump_x

Aww :hugs: I'm also having to get a DNA done :( Not looking forward 2 the results tbh... 
U seem to be coping really well Tattie :) Well done! 
Kaylum is just GORGEOUS :) xxxx


----------



## jones.10

PreggoEggo said:


> jones.10 said:
> 
> 
> Francesca Rose and Indiana Ray 1week 5 days :D
> 
> LOs birthday please?:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Tattie, you made me scared, my FOB wants a DNA testClick to expand...

1st of May, they were due on the 30th April but decided to come at 00.05am


----------



## QuintinsMommy

they are so cute.

I will update later. 

I met a boy and I really like him, and im like a freak have no idea how to act lol I feel like im 12! (im almost 20) lol


----------



## jones.10

the cheek of it FOB's wants to see the girls after dumping us when i was giving birth


----------



## QuintinsMommy

he dumped you while you were giving birth?


----------



## Jas029

He might of just be really scared and nervous like most guys are when you tell them you're pregnant. it just took it longer for it to really hit him with reality.
I say give him another chance?


----------



## jones.10

Yeah he dumped me while i was giving birth...I understand he was scared but so was I giving birth to one child let alone 2 is bad enough.....Im not sure what to do for the best :( I love my girls so much and I just dont want them to be put in the middle of all this :(


----------



## jones.10

TattieHattie said:


> Kaylum is 6 weeks and 3 days old! :happydance:
> 
> Oh my god.. do u live with family then..?
> xx

I have my own flat for me and the girls :D but i am staying with my mum at the moment, dreading being alone with the twins :S
xx


----------



## annawrigley

aww tattie i dont know what to say :hugs:
cant imagine how you're feeling right now :( hope you and lil kaylum are alright xxx


----------



## star gazer

Hi im not sure if I am in the right place :s
I am 17 and 23 weeks pregnant :D, the FOB and me split a few weeks ago :( and is now saying he doesnt believe the baby is his :(

I think that is enough for now. Oh and all you other STM's your babies are all gorgeous!! :) xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

star gazer said:


> Hi im not sure if I am in the right place :s
> I am 17 and 23 weeks pregnant :D, the FOB and me split a few weeks ago :( and is now saying he doesnt believe the baby is his :(
> 
> I think that is enough for now. Oh and all you other STM's your babies are all gorgeous!! :) xx

https://www.babyandbump.com/teen-pregnancy/211791-s-t-m-single-teen-mummy-mummy-bes.html

here is a link for single teen pregnant ladys :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

*becy, *come on and tell us all about your new boyfriend LOL


----------



## Becyboo__x

HA  .. 
Rome! make me giggle you do..

well.. nothing serious hes not my boyfriend as of yet.. we are just meeting up and seeing as we call it here im not sure if you do over there :haha: basically its the step before a realtionship :) .. but my friend who had a baby in march introduced me to him cause were really good mates now :) and he said he liked me and i thought he was quite nice.. so it went from there really were meeting again tomorrow and then wednesday to get mason weighed :) .. i dont know where itll go i just have to keep my fingers crossed things go ok.. but FOB isnt liking the idea and hes now annoying me, i just still dont want him having mason on his own yet so it means me going to meet him for him to see mason arrgghh! and his mum! :growlmad: she just keeps asking me to go 'away' with them like only to the coast .. but im like no cause it will be strange they only want me to go cause of mason basically.. oh i dont know i hate him being around im thinking of just saying if he wants contact go ask for it from a solicitor cause im not 100% hes the dad but if he has a dna and it says he is then im fucked cause hell then get permission lol :( its pants haha 


Hows everyone else then? anyone got any new news? :D


----------



## Jas029

baby-daddy car is broke.. go figure..
Riley laughed the other day :cloud9:

I'm boring..


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yay for the laugh
quintin just laughed over a week ago
i thought it was never going to happen


----------



## Becyboo__x

Jas029 said:


> baby-daddy car is broke.. go figure..
> Riley laughed the other day :cloud9:
> 
> I'm boring..

Try tickling him lol.. usually makes mason giggle lol .. only things that make mason laugh is sometimes when i play peeka boo with him or he laughs when i laugh lol


----------



## QuintinsMommy

quintin laughs/gigglees when i wipe his bum lol


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> quintin laughs/gigglees when i wipe his bum lol

:rofl:
ticklish there?:winkwink:

I was laughing/talking/tickling when it happened.. still nothing again though:nope:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Well Rileys a stuburn baby then! lol bless him hopefully hell become more giggly Mason seems to be happy and laughing 1 minute next he gets mardy and crys lol .. wiping isnt good either i member when he was newborn he used to scream when i wiped his bum!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Woo happy 3 months Riley!


----------



## JoJo16

lol becy alice does the same her laughs can actually turn into crying with no gap. shes funny she gets bored of me trying to get her to laugh and if i tickle her too much she shouts at me :(


Happy 3 months to riley! xx

And YAYY for quin laughing!!!! :D xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Jas029 said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> quintin laughs/gigglees when i wipe his bum lol
> 
> :rofl:
> ticklish there?:winkwink:
> 
> I was laughing/talking/tickling when it happened.. still nothing again though:nope:Click to expand...

he laughs cause i think its cold on his bum :haha:


----------



## imaginary8x

After sending her Dad a picture of her I get this sent back at me...

next time you try to communicate with me again. i will fucking break your nose Emma. okay? and tryna communicate with my friends who have no interest in you just get my attention? grow up. this was YOUR choice. now YOU deal with it. blocked

I'm going to report it today.


----------



## supriseBump_x

:O thats awful hun :( :hugs: xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:hugs:


----------



## lily123

Hello girls :)

can i join you? Just recently became a Mummy :cloud9: Had my little girl on the 16th of May, and i'm single!

Hope you're all okay :)

xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Yay! congrats! 
have you written a birth story? and I will update the OP soonish haha.


----------



## Jas029

imaginary8x said:


> After sending her Dad a picture of her I get this sent back at me...
> 
> next time you try to communicate with me again. i will fucking break your nose Emma. okay? and tryna communicate with my friends who have no interest in you just get my attention? grow up. this was YOUR choice. now YOU deal with it. blocked
> 
> I'm going to report it today.

I'll fucking break *his* nose :grr:


----------



## Becyboo__x

imaginary8x said:


> After sending her Dad a picture of her I get this sent back at me...
> 
> next time you try to communicate with me again. i will fucking break your nose Emma. okay? and tryna communicate with my friends who have no interest in you just get my attention? grow up. this was YOUR choice. now YOU deal with it. blocked
> 
> I'm going to report it today.

That is disgusting! not worth the time of day seriously leave him to it if hes going to say that shit to you your little girl has you and only needs you by the looks of it!! 1day youll meet someone whos a million times better then him and will take care of you and your daughter! xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lily123 said:


> Hello girls :)
> 
> can i join you? Just recently became a Mummy :cloud9: Had my little girl on the 16th of May, and i'm single!
> 
> Hope you're all okay :)
> 
> xxx

updated.


----------



## lily123

PreggoEggo said:


> Yay! congrats!
> have you written a birth story? and I will update the OP soonish haha.

Thanks hun :) No not written a birth story yet - everytime i try to write it i just end up crying :nope: i think i'm slightly traumatised :haha:
I'll definitely get it done soon though :thumbup: x x x


----------



## BunnyFace

Can i join? :flower: Eloise was born 3/5/10 :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

EmziixBo0o is now a mummy!! :happydance:
she had her little princess on the 28th may (i think) shell update im sure more when she has the time but i thought id let you know.. most of us have her facebook so can look through there :D

xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

congrats to emma!


----------



## supriseBump_x

How was the birth Linzie? Esme's gorgeous :D xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

grr FOB is in jail again.


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> grr FOB is in jail again.

For what if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Becyboo__x

Wow :\ thats not good


----------



## QuintinsMommy

not sure probs drugs


----------



## JoJo16

what an idiot!


i have some news :D :D

so last i heard was fob was he was going to court to get access bla bla bla. several leters went back and forth through solicitors and nothing was agreed so he decided he waned to go to mediation to try and sort things out so i agreed so it didnt look bad on me if it did end up in court. i went to my first appointment which they discussed everything hat was going to happen. the nex day i recieved a letter from them sayin he no longer wishes to attend!!! and i got a leter saying he has got rid of his solicitor. 
which means he has given up and leaving us alone!!! i spoke to a mutual friend and she said he has taken all the pics of alice off his facebook and said alice wasnt his :haha:
i tried for alice's sake to get him to see her and all i offered wasnt enough for him and apparently not seeing her atall is better than seeing her for an hour a week. shows what hes really like lmao.


----------



## Jas029

That made me happy and sad. But for yours and Alice's sake. Happy!
I wish Riley's dad will pay for his fucking child and move to Montana :grr:


----------



## JoJo16

Jas029 said:


> That made me happy and sad. But for yours and Alice's sake. Happy!
> I wish Riley's dad will pay for his fucking child and move to Montana :grr:

i was really not expecting it atall! i thought since i left him that it was going to be a long ass fight of solicitors and court just because of the way he is. and now a year on it finally looks like i get some peace.
he doesnt pay for her and never has done and i could be a right bitch if i wanned and go to csa lol but im quite happy with just having nothing to do with him. 
does riley's dad see him much? xxx


----------



## Mommyoftwins

uhh hi. im Jessi, and Jasmine Nicole was born 6/7/10 and Payson Beth was born 6/8/10

nice to meet yall, and my FOB left me right after he found out i was pregnant.


----------



## annawrigley

Mommyoftwins said:


> Jasmine Nicole was born 6/7/10 and Payson Beth was born 6/8/10

that really confused me for ages!!! i thought you were saying 6th july 2010 and 6th august 2010, neither of which have happened yet.. then realised you're in the US and you write dates differently :haha: welcome

how is everyone doing? i dont get much chance to come on anymore but miss you all! i feel out of the loop lol :(
xxxx


----------



## Mommyoftwins

sorry, i always forget that u guys are mostly in britain! sorry for the confusion!


----------



## annawrigley

hehe no problem :D x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I'm doing good, Quintin is so big now . 
I'm still single :(


----------



## annawrigley

me too :(
glad you're doing good tho x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

how are things with you?


----------



## annawrigley

hmm ok generally, im living with my mum tho and i hate it. she doesnt help me at all with noah (not that i expect her to, but she should want to iykwim :shrug:) shes not bought him a single thing ever not even a card when he was born, nothing at his christening.. :wacko: again i dont expect financial help from her just if i go to the shops and see baby clothes/toiletries/nappies i cant resist buying something even if its just some vests, and i dont get why she never wants to.
she sits in a different room from us all night, wont speak to me unless its to ask when im moving out (i cant til im 18) :\


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe that sounds awful, :( 
I love living on my own now, but I'm at my moms almost everyday cause it get lonely here.


----------



## supriseBump_x

Aww Anna :( That sounds awful! :hugs: 
Bet u cant wait til ure 18 lol Noah's getting big :) He's so gorgeous! 

U girls celebrating Fathers Day? Since most of us act as both mummy and daddy to our LOs :D

xxx


----------



## annawrigley

thanks lauren ya hes huge :D and i cant wait til im 18 aha it seems so far away still :( and no i wont be celebrating fathers day what about you?xx


----------



## annawrigley

time for a rant sorry girls...
hmm i think alot of you know the situation between FOB and me, we split up in november, he was generally a complete dickhead and il never be entering into a relationship with him ever again, however we're pretty close and see each other every day ,oh we're also sleeping together again TMI probably but hey.
anyway hes started getting really friendly with my best mate, i HOPE that nothing would ever happen because shes my best friend, she knows the whole situation with me and him and how id literally hate her forever if something did happen.. also shes 15, and hes 19, i know thats really not a big deal in the long run but him and all his mates have this big thing about how "sick" it would be to go for anyone under the age of 16

hmm idk i hope neither of them would ever go there but tbh theyre both sluts. lol.. cruel perhaps but true.
the whole thing just makes me really uncomfortable :S :S tbh i wouldnt even care if she wasnt my best mate..... maybe im just making a big deal out of nothing but i feel really weird about it! :(


----------



## supriseBump_x

No, No. I would totally be feeling the same! She's your best friend. Rules are, Girls should never go with a friends Ex. :lol: Expessially when he's the father of your baby and yous are stil close and sleeping together :lol: 

Surely he wouldn't be sleeping with you and going with her...? Were they close before? xxx


----------



## annawrigley

noo well he has no morals you see so im sure if the situation arose then he would, he really doesnt give a shit about anyone but himself, but thats fine...
nothings happened so far cos im literally with him 24/7 (his choice not mine, he rings me up like an hour after ive left saying he misses me and telling me to come back, or if that fails, saying he misses noah) but he has been talking to her this evening for literally like 3 hours laughing his head off every time she replies (hes sat opposite me lol) and hes not actually moved from his seat in those 3 hours!!
and shes hardly spoke to me at all tonight when shes clearly online cos shes been talking to him all night....
hmm idk im just so wound up right now xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i would tell her to back off!


----------



## Jas029

JoJo16 said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> That made me happy and sad. But for yours and Alice's sake. Happy!
> I wish Riley's dad will pay for his fucking child and move to Montana :grr:
> 
> i was really not expecting it atall! i thought since i left him that it was going to be a long ass fight of solicitors and court just because of the way he is. and now a year on it finally looks like i get some peace.
> he doesnt pay for her and never has done and i could be a right bitch if i wanned and go to csa lol but im quite happy with just having nothing to do with him.
> does riley's dad see him much? xxxClick to expand...

Every couple of weeks.. He just calls up asking to come over.. I make my mom answer and the whole time I just watch over him while he has Riley..


----------



## Jas029

annawrigley said:


> Mommyoftwins said:
> 
> 
> Jasmine Nicole was born 6/7/10 and Payson Beth was born 6/8/10
> 
> that really confused me for ages!!! i thought you were saying 6th july 2010 and 6th august 2010, neither of which have happened yet.. then realised you're in the US and you write dates differently :haha: welcome
> 
> how is everyone doing? i dont get much chance to come on anymore but miss you all! i feel out of the loop lol :(
> xxxxClick to expand...

I feel out of the loop because I don't know ANY of the new girls.. I feel like an old fart :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

PreggoEggo said:


> i would tell her to back off!

i want to but all they're doing is talking to each other iykwim.. both their excuses is that its for me.. he's making the effort to get on with her cos shes my friend, and shes making the effort because hes noahs dad. but i dont believe them :p


----------



## Becyboo__x

Anna i would give her a nudge and make her know her boundaries .. even if theres nothing going on its abit weird your best friend and your ex who you have a baby with "flirting" or whatever there doing! Sometimes this is when you find out who your true mates are cause no best friend would fancy/flirt with your ex or the guy your still involved with! just keep an eye on it all best thing.

My stupid ex decided to keep things a secret from me not like i care what he does cause he dont see mason no more iv put a stop to it told him he can go csa if hes that bothered cause he doesnt pay for mason or anything and hes not even 100% hes the dad so he needs a dna done which he cant afford.. but this girl from like a year ago who he met.. she called me a bad mum.. so basically was a huge arguement and she was going on about getting social on me and i shuda had an abotion :wacko: cause im too young to have a child and that im unfair to FOB cause he cant live his own life anymore :wacko:.. but anyway she told me that they sleeept together a month ago! .. and i was like okay and i asked him about it all and he said he just wanted a shag and she was the only girl offering one so they met up and shagged :wacko: is that normal? made me feel sick for the fact hes that desperate for sex he has to go back to a ex he was calling biggest sket in jacksdale and that shes got something.. 

I seriously hope he doesnt go to csa which i doubt he even will and im moving soon so he wont know anything about me unless he trys to find out! he cant afford to pay maintence for 1 and he cant for the dna test so he wont get to csa i bet xD .. specially the backpay hell have to cough up.. i hate men seriously! miss the company and being happy with someone but its finding the right one now defo guna look for an older guy :haha: 

And fathers day... :huh: whats that?! i dont know of such a day?! :haha:


----------



## JoJo16

anna i agree with what the others have said. if it was me i would be pretty pissed. from what you have said seems to me that somethings going on. but then i see your point that u cant say much incase they are just talkin. and since when was noah 3 months old!!! hes soo gorgeous!

becy you ex sounds like a right muppet lol. he prob wont go to csa if he cant even afford dna test. because he still has to pay through the csa if mason does turn out to be his. and he will be backdated to when the first claim was made. so if it drags out for ages he will be pretty screwed.

jas atleast hes not phoning you 24/7 asking to come round and its only every few weeks. i no how you feel having to be in a room with someone you hate holding your baby :( who knows he migh just get bored! xxx


----------



## annawrigley

JoJo16 said:


> anna i agree with what the others have said. if it was me i would be pretty pissed. from what you have said seems to me that somethings going on. but then i see your point that u cant say much incase they are just talkin. and since when was noah 3 months old!!! hes soo gorgeous!

yeah i know i just think its a bit out of order cos i would never talk like that with one of her exs, especially one she had a kid and alot of history with, and i wouldnt talk to his best friend like that either!
they're both dicks!
and thank you :cloud9: hes so huge now! xx


----------



## JoJo16

just let them get on with it then. you will soon find out what your friendship means to her.

alice is getting big too! shes grown up so quickly. i dont know how she still wears some of the vests she did when she was born. i think there growing with her lol.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yep anna, I would say something, my best friend use to do this to me , just "talk" to my boyfriends or whatever then they'd be "just hanging out"
bah, shes not my friend anymore because I found out when I broke up with my ex she hung out with him every night for a bit and I asked her and shes like "oh, i dont remember" i was like thats it, we aren't friends and she was like "good I've had enough of your jealous bullshit" I was like wtf.


----------



## annawrigley

wow thats harsh of her, i would be angry if they were hanging out together, its just a line you dont cross really even if it is innocent


----------



## Jas029

FOB hasn't called in foreverr I tried calling him last week because we needed more formula but no answer so :shrug: Oh well. I'm applying for WIC which will help pay for healthy food for me and Riley.. I want it more for Riley because they're only cover me til hes 6 months since I'm not bfing.. But they'll cover him for like.. up til hes 5 I believe?

blahh.. I'm so lonely :( I was bad last night..
I spent over 4 hours on mic with a guy whos taken IRL.. I'm just setting myself up to get hurt but I'm really falling for him :dohh:
We did a little more then just flirting.. :blush:


----------



## danniemum2be

hey girlys, looks like ill be joining u all now :-( x


----------



## annawrigley

what happened hun? you're always welcome here :hugs: xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

danniemum2be said:


> hey girlys, looks like ill be joining u all now :-( x

:hugs:


----------



## danniemum2be

just fed up of trying and trying, i dnt trust him anymore, n wats the point when u have no trust, then he turns around and said the relationship was over 4 weeks ago.. so y am i still hanging around. the only thing is now, i live in manchester wher i dnt know ANYBODY i dnt drive so cnt just shoot dwn to see mates, this is his house, i dnt work, i dnt speak to my family, only my dads half but my dad died, and they all live in nottingham so im left with nuffn, just me n maisie and i dnt kno wat to do! x


----------



## annawrigley

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
for a start my ex said that when we broke up too "itd been over for ages anyway" i think they just do it to save some pride or something stupid
you're right, theres no point if theres no trust so you were right to end it :flower:
is there any way you could get a place of your own closer to your friends and family?
dont know what to suggest hun :( you and maisie will be just fine <3 xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Danielle come to nottingham i will come see you then you will have me and mason to see im soon moving more into nottingham on my own i live about 20 minutes from nottingham town centre at the minute.. i wanted to move like somewhere away from everything but if i move from family i will struggle i know that :\ .. 

You will be fine like anna said and youve got all us to talk to whenever you need to were all always here 
xxx


----------



## danniemum2be

he's here now n im gettin really pissed off!!!!. hes meant to be stayin at his sisters n said he will get me somewer in lpool to live n pay the rent cuz he dnt want maisie in a shitty place. so hes meant to be stayin at his sisters in lpool till he sorts sumfn. 
bt i had a driving lesson at half 9 so i txt him last nyt n asked if hed b able to make it here for half 9 to mind the baby so he said he dnt kno cuz he works nights n would need sleep so he asked if he could stay in spair room for last nyt n i said ok. dnt kno wat tym he got in but i left maisie with him at half 9, he was still in bed, till half 11, and hed gone back in our bed with maisie wen i got in.

and hes still in bed now!! he was meant to b spending tym wif his daughter then going. arghhhhh and he wonders y we argue!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Seems like he doesnt know what he wants maybe needs to give it abit of time but he cant mess you about either cause that will really mess with your head, to me even though i dont know him personally.. seems soon as he goes he will realise what hes lost and misses and come back to you but its going to be hard if hes seeing Maisie cause he will have to see you at some point to do it :\ 
xx


----------



## danniemum2be

i think its me more than him that wants out of this relationship, the trust went along time ago, and im fed up of the lies and im constantly paranoid now and thats not a healthy relationship x


----------



## Jas029

FOB is coming today...:grr: fucker needs to bring money


----------



## supriseBump_x

Jas029 said:


> FOB is coming today...:grr: *fucker needs to bring money*

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Jas029

No money but his family came, first time since he was in the hospital.. His mom, his brother and his grandparents 
pretty fun with his little bro wrestling abunch.. although he has his hands all over me
ETA:FOB had his hands all over me.. not his brother :haha:
(Although technically his brother has since we're wrestling but he's nine so its not bad lol)


----------



## JoJo16

lol jas you crack me up

last i heard about fob is he wasnt wasting his time or money on 'her'
dickhead.com


----------



## supriseBump_x

JoJo16 said:


> dickhead.com

:thumbup: :lol: xx


----------



## Mommyoftwins

ok. whats everyone doing for fathers day? i mean my best friend whose a guy and we are apptment mates is taking over the role of "dad" so they have a male rolemodel in there life, so we are celebrating him. wbu guys?

and to danniemum2be dont worry about it. you will figure something out, and u always have us for support!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

crying? lol


----------



## Momma2b2010

Havent popped yet, but im due in december. I consider myself single considering my FOB is never around...


----------



## Jas029

I haven't heard from FOB so idk if he's off.. but idk.. celebrating with my dad? lol


----------



## Becyboo__x

:haha: Rome!
that did make me giggle i might join you and cry lol
im not celebrating for FOB he can balls ive cutt him off completely now just waiting for him to go csa now and want contact and doubt he will do thats that!

Only thing im celebrating is for my dad.. ging for a meal on sunday with him and my sister and mason :) can't wait tbh


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe good i wont be crying alone :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

:cry:
im sick of being single. im sick of seeing happy families :(


----------



## JoJo16

so am i :( i just want a cuddle. is that too much to ask?


----------



## supriseBump_x

:hugs: :winkwink: 

Ano wat use mean tho :( I would just love to cuddle up on the sofa wi someone n watch a dvd, or go out n walk hand n hand.... Its the lil insignificant things i miss the most :( x


----------



## annawrigley

:(:(


----------



## Becyboo__x

Im same i see lots of happy families and then im there on my own with mason walking around and stuff :( but id rather that then be back with my ex tbh lol! but i just wana find someone new


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i also hate being alone :( 
some girl I know just had a baby not to long ago and her boyfriend and her just got engaged and my mom talked about it like 20 times, lol
im so jealous.


----------



## lilmama

Hey girls, I just posted this in single parenting. but thought I should also post here because im so upset!
FOB is a jerk, but whose isnt:dohh:
Havent been on ina while but knew I could come let off some steam here!
So FOB has ignored me since dec so I was still pregnant I contacted him in Feb & April & again in May letting him know of my pregnancy complications and then the arrival of my daughter, he never responded to any of those messages.
:growlmad:
Hasnt seen her, asked how shes doing, showed any signs that he cares about her exsistense.
my baby is 6 weeks old today :happydance: and I wrote him on FB saying if you dont start coming around for our daughters sake i will be filing for child support, I thought maybe it would be an eye-opener for him.
but he replies first time since dec to say
"goodluck"

OMG!! that makes me sooo mad, why would he just say goodluck like he is sooo invinciable.. how could he be so selfish?
mind you he is only 19, will be 20 soon but age doesnt matter he still immature it makes me so mad!
it only gets to me when im up sooo tired with my baby while hes losing no sleep, has no worries whatsoever and obviously just doesnt care.

my mom says not to let it get to me, but how can i not? that is suppose to be her father, guess hes nothing but a sperm donor :coffee:

any advice or anything?
i will be filing for child support very soon!!

oh yeah so i went on his friends list and messaged people with his last name (family) only 2 ppl! so mad i wish it was more because none of his family or friends knew of my pregnancy I hope his family that i did contact will be nice and maybe let the other family members know of the new addition, I dont even wanna be with him I just want him to be a freakin father. :growlmad:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

1st of all :hugs: 
My fob is kinda the same he hasn't seen quintin at all, and hes almost 5 months old. 
and I'm trying to bring him to court for child support but I don't know where he is at most of the time, right now I'm pretty sure he is at the jail like 10 mins away from my house :doh: 
anyway! when I talked to his family they said they wanted nothing to do with my son until I got a DNA test so his family ended up being just as rude as him!


----------



## lilmama

OMG, i cant believe his family are jerks too! I hope his family replies to me, ill just be more upset if their rude also. Im hoping child enforcement will be able to locate him cause I dont know any information really on him. i did research on like what they might need to be able to locate him faster or whatever.. idk his address. or phone number.. dont know his bday! and his friends wont give it to me well obviously their his friends! but even his friends thinks hes being selfish, yet wont help me with information on him. ugh!!

i really dont understand what goes on in these guys minds, like a baby is nothing to them, not a real person just a baby. idk. but thanks for the hug!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yea I did almost the same thing but didn't know too much about FOB.
were you guys together long? 
my FOB and me were only together for 3-4 weeks then broke then i found out i was pregnant


----------



## Jas029

Ugh.. Men who have absolutely nothing to do with their.. lets say sperm because child doesn't fit such boys like them

They're going to regret it in the future. They weren't there for the first moments in their life. Or even ever.. One thing that pisses me off of FOB has noo idea what it's like to be a parent.. he has no reality of how hard and stressful it is. When he comes over he holds Riley all day so all he does it sleep/eat/pee.. MAYBE 1 poopy diaper.. last couple days I've had like 5 poopy diapers a day.. insane..
He doesn't have him when hes fighting sleep and screaming his lungs out no matter what you try to do. He doesn't have him when he got up 2-3 times a night and it took 2 hours to get him back to sleep. He doesn't know the first thing about parenting. He has no clue what it's like and yet he can still in his mind think he's a "father" He's put less then $200 towards his own fucking kid.. His family .. Lets see so far have bought him socks .. and that was at my baby shower.. The boy is completely mindless about the whole child support thing.. He said set it up with his lawyer so my mom called and was transfered to THREE different people before getting an answering machine with btw they never called back. So we mentioned him just giving us money without going through the state.. he agreed and so next time he came.. No money.. We said we'd try to get a bank account set up for me so he could put money into that...
Next time he showed up.. No money.. Then he blamed me for not setting one up yet so "How would he know" 
Well, I have the account set up now. I haven't talked to him to tell him and he said next time he comes out he'll bring money since I got on to him about it..
......
.............
...................
I hate men. I'm going to stick to women. They may be psychotic but atleast they can't knock me up. :grr:


----------



## lilmama

Me & fob never were ina relationship just friends I guess. We go to the same school I never see him there though, & I met him through a friend. Even if I can get child suppoort order I think id still be having mixed emotions based on the fact that he is not physically taking care of her, & my daughter will prob never knoe her father & I won't even have much to say about him to her. But child support will help w. Expenses of course but prolly not much until he gets a good job. Blahblah
Our sperm donors suck. & ppl say one day they will regret it, but I wonder if that's really true. They should survey men who didn't play an active role in their childs life to actually find out. I really would like 2 knoww. Like wen they maybe move on & have a baby by sum1 they want to have a baby with wat makes them more excited about that life then the suprise babies in the past? Ugh im with jas I hate guys, mainly guys who don't tke care of responsibilty.

Idk what went wrong in december fob was starting 2 come around to the idea saying if I ever needed anything not be scared 2 ask, and he liked the name I picked out, blahblah & then after that idk what happened he just changed his mind I suppose?

I guess we could all go on&on on the stress they caused us, but in the end id like to believe its just making us stronger!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lilmama said:


> & ppl say one day they will regret it, but I wonder if that's really true. They should survey men who didn't play an active role in their childs life to actually find out. I really would like 2 knoww. Like wen they maybe move on & have a baby by sum1 they want to have a baby with wat makes them more excited about that life then the suprise babies in the past?

i wanna know too!



Jas029 said:


> I hate men. I'm going to stick to women. They may be psychotic but atleast they can't knock me up. :grr:

are you into older women?:winkwink:


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> lilmama said:
> 
> 
> & ppl say one day they will regret it, but I wonder if that's really true. They should survey men who didn't play an active role in their childs life to actually find out. I really would like 2 knoww. Like wen they maybe move on & have a baby by sum1 they want to have a baby with wat makes them more excited about that life then the suprise babies in the past?
> 
> i wanna know too!
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> I hate men. I'm going to stick to women. They may be psychotic but atleast they can't knock me up. :grr:Click to expand...
> 
> are you into older women?:winkwink:Click to expand...

:winkwink:
Also, It may take many many MANY years but I'm sure over half will regret it..


----------



## annawrigley

FOB hasnt paid a penny towards noah since hes been born (neither has my mum, but thats another story, shes a heartless bitch and has no interest in him whatsoever even though we live under the same roof)
his excuse is 'most teen dads just fuck off and have nothing to do with the kid, you should count yourself lucky im still around' .. :wacko:.. ok i suppose he has a point but still, i am paying for noah completely on my own and he is expensive! lol
anyway whenever ive brought up him paying me i just get the bla bla bla you should feel lucky with what you've got, but today he sat down and said 'so lets talk about maintenance' i was like ummm...oook.. didnt know quite what to make of it lol but he asked what i need and i said i guess you could buy his nappies cos i get milk free anyway and i like buying his clothes and the little things for him i have child benefit and stuff to buy it with. so he agreed to pay me £7 a week for nappies and more as and when he grows into bigger sizes and they get more expensive.

its a start, i guess...


----------



## Jas029

Atleast it's a start..


----------



## lilmama

Hey girls update from my spermdonor story. 
not sure if i mentioned this in my last post, i didnt go back to read it :wacko:
but anyways after he blocked me from contacting him on facebook i went ona search for his family on facebook wrote two ppl who turn out to be his dad, and his auntie. the dad replies back 5days later and says he wants more info to call him asap. so i call and im like what do yu wanna kno? i tell him everything and he didnt seem to believe me kept saying "I want to believe you, are you sure he is the only possiible father, and are you willing to submit dna test" im like yeah otherwise I wouldnt have contacted you if i wasnt sure of my babies father. I sent him a pik of her, he called me few days later giving me spermdonors grandpas # cause he actually lives out here the dad and auntie live in alabama. :wacko:

So i was scared to call the gpa like what do i say? :shrug: So i had my sisteer call just letting him know of the new addition and didnt call me back but the next morning i get a text from an unknown number and i automatically knew who it was cause it said "leave my fam out this we can get a paternity test and see whats up" and i replied. yeah we"ll see whats up. and blahblah i told him if he was around it wouldnt have gotten to his family, and i let him know her name and how old he is and he said "suprinsgly i know ive kept tabs" and i say why would yu keep tabs on someone you've never seen? and he said just her age and ive seen piks. 
not sure how hes sseen piks cause ive never sent him any and hes not a friend of mine. i think he has gone on one of his friends and looked. anyways i think its weird to think about a baby for 7 weeks and never want to see her :dohh:
guys are stupid!!
i ask him when do yu plan on doing paternity? and after thats confirmed what do yu plan on doing? he replied im at the point that if shes mine ill be there for her but well find out soon enough.


anyways he wanted me to send him piks so he can send them to his gma. sooo i did. 
also got my childsupport application in the mail few days ago :winkwink: now that i know some of his fam number it should be easy to contact him so woohoo for that.

im thinking if he ever decides to see her, how i might feel with him holding my daughter. I just feel like shes all mine, not sure if i wanna share :haha:


----------



## Jas029

Am I like the only one in this group that hasn't gotten laid in forever?
I'm seriously ready to go jump fob! 
A girl has needs :( It's been like almost a year since I properly did it I'm going to go insane


----------



## Becyboo__x

Erm lol!
i last did in april with an ex who i got back with but it all ended badly lol!
i dont actually miss it much tbh lol


----------



## Akira

Guess I belong in here now too.

And Jas - get yourself a decent toy haha


----------



## annawrigley

Akira said:


> Guess I belong in here now too.
> 
> And Jas - get yourself a decent toy haha

aw hun what happened? :hugs:

and LOL at getting a toy :rofl: xxx


----------



## Akira

I got the thread moved to GS...but basically our whole relationship was one lie after another. and he tried to see a prostitute while I was pregnant. So yeah....totally over.

Lol, I figured I'm going to be single for a very long time, and hey, a girl has needs lol

A toy was a very good investment haha


----------



## Jas029

:rofl:
Yeah.. Except it would be hard for me to get a hold of one and hide it..
I'm about ready to jump Riley's dad this is driving me insane :dohh:


----------



## annawrigley

im abit frustrated as well LOL.
im sorry to hear that akira (sorry whats your name?),i read the thread before it was moved actually what a dickhead :growlmad:
xxx


----------



## Jas029

what thread was moved? I'm completely lost


----------



## annawrigley

akira's thread on why she is now single xx


----------



## Akira

It's Nicole lol. Yeah I agree...he is a dickhead!

Apparantly he is coming over tonight, fingers crossed he isnt too horrid this time


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hope things go well with your ex nicole.


----------



## Akira

Thanks hun, I doubt it as he has just rang me to tell me that he would like to go Child Support through a private agreement rather than through the inland revenue.

Only because according to inland revinue he owes me $180NZD per week.

So he offered me $50 in a private agreement.

Fuck off!

Plus if I decide to go privately I loose $30pw from my benifit, so his daughter only sees $20!!!!!!


----------



## Akira

BASTERD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He's not even going to come now.

So much for promising me he would put Charlotte first!


----------



## supriseBump_x

Guys :growlmad:


----------



## JoJo16

aww hun what a dick!!
dont let him get away with not paying hun. i dont think he is responsible enough to have a private aggreement so you should just go ahead and do it.
:hugs:


and lauren that cross face u put looks like riley in ur sig pic  xxx


----------



## Jas029

Kill..Kill..KILL.. 
BRAINS MWUAHHHHHHH 
Sorry, I reminded myself of a zombie with the kill so I had to :blush:
But back to the original topic :grr:


----------



## Akira

LOL jas..........well done! you actually managed to put a smile on my face!

It doesn't make a difference to me, apparantly because I'm on the benifit his money just goes to the govt to help pay for the benifit system. so we don't actually get a cent.

And being on the benifit means we have to go through IRD for child support


----------



## Jas029

Akira said:


> LOL jas..........well done! you actually managed to put a smile on my face!

:thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## annawrigley

bumpety bump :D


----------



## QuintinsMommy

How is everyone?


----------



## JoJo16

rome i LOVE your sig!! xxx


----------



## lily123

Hey girlies, sorry i've not been about much, stupidly busy atm :(

Uuuughhh i HATE FOB and his pain-in-the-ass mother :grr: this morning they kicked up a massive fuss and had a go at me for stopping BFing... and according to HIM my PND is all in my head and i just need to 'get over myself'! HA he's one to talk! Diiiiiickhead!!!!

xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

thats crazy! of course thats not just in your head :hugs:

FOB still hasn't met quintin, or contacted me again. wonder if he ever will?


----------



## annawrigley

lily123 said:


> Hey girlies, sorry i've not been about much, stupidly busy atm :(
> 
> Uuuughhh i HATE FOB and his pain-in-the-ass mother :grr: this morning they kicked up a massive fuss and had a go at me for stopping BFing... *and according to HIM my PND is all in my head and i just need to 'get over myself'! HA he's one to talk! Diiiiiickhead!!!!*
> 
> xxx

heard that one before! :roll: their problems are obviously far more important/serious! gggrrrrrrrr



PreggoEggo said:


> thats crazy! of course thats not just in your head :hugs:
> 
> FOB still hasn't met quintin, or contacted me again. wonder if he ever will?

do you want him to?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

not anymore lol


----------



## Becyboo__x

I wish "FOB" didnt wana bother with us tbh because i don't know who the dad is 100% to me i concieved with my ex but because i sleept with my other ex theres still a chance he could be his .. but my ex (who im sure i concieved with) basically left me at like 16 weeks preg and got a new gf now has no contact with me and when iv saw him out with mason he blanks us and just stares :huh: .. but this other ex's mum is getting involved and pressuring him to go court cause i dont let him have contact! but why should i really so iv ordered a DNA and thats going to be done next week and results within 10days so thats going to get sorted but if he is the dad iv said he can have him once a week im not going through court. Im going to be so lost without mason even just for a couple of hours :( just feel im in a routine with him and i know what to do he doesnt and i dont even want to explain selfish really but he dont even care its just his mum .. and she wont be happy about 1 day in the week cause she not be there to see mason but its not a visit for her to be there each time arrgh :( 
I hate having situations like this!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:hugs: g/l with the dna test


----------



## Jas029

Bleh..I don't even wanna talk about what went on between me and fob last time..:sick:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oooh you have to tell us now! lol

edit- you don't have to tell us. lol didn't wanna sound rude, im just nosy :haha:


----------



## Akira

OMG my ex tried to tell me that he wants 50/50 when Charlotte is a bit older. Yeah right! When I asked him what he would do with her while he is at work he told me that he would either 

Put her in daycare (when I am specifically studying for the next 6 years by corrospondace to avoid this) and of course he would expect me to pay half

Or........and this one is good

Take her out in the van all day with him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He is a courier, and would have to leave her alone while he was doing the deliveries. Deliveries which often take up to 15 minutes if he is going to the hospital. So he is willing to leave her in the van, alone, outside the emergency room, where who knows what whack jobs are going in and out. What a good idea - not! Plus you know, theres that teeny tiny matter of it being ILLEGAL to leave a child in a vehicle unattended!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

men:dohh:


----------



## Jas029

It got kinda bad. afterwards I hated myself... Now I don't want to be within 10 feet of him.. :sick:


Akira said:


> OMG my ex tried to tell me that he wants 50/50 when Charlotte is a bit older. Yeah right! When I asked him what he would do with her while he is at work he told me that he would either
> 
> Put her in daycare (when I am specifically studying for the next 6 years by corrospondace to avoid this) and of course he would expect me to pay half
> 
> Or........and this one is good
> 
> Take her out in the van all day with him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He is a courier, and would have to leave her alone while he was doing the deliveries. Deliveries which often take up to 15 minutes if he is going to the hospital. So he is willing to leave her in the van, alone, outside the emergency room, where who knows what whack jobs are going in and out. What a good idea - not! Plus you know, theres that teeny tiny matter of it being ILLEGAL to leave a child in a vehicle unattended!

Seriously?!? :grr: You're perfectly capable to take care of her then and he wants to put her in a daycare and call that spending time with her? wtf?


----------



## Akira

Yeah, he only wants 50/50 to get out of paying child support. 

Oh jas, what happened? 

I'll quite happily kick him in the nads for you :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe jas :hugs:


----------



## AyaChan

hope I'm not intruding, but since I'm pretty much an STM thought I'd pop in and say Hi

also men are dicks 

x


----------



## Jas029

It wasn't violent or anything.. I was desperate.. it didn't go all the way but still..
Ugh I hate myself for ever even touching him again :(


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:hugs: its okay, we all make those kinds of mistakes, well i do :dohh:


----------



## Jas029

Romeee... Now you're dating I'm like the only one left :(
I thought we were going to swear off men forever and run away together....


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Jas029 said:


> Romeee... Now you're dating I'm like the only one left :(
> I thought we were going to swear off men forever and run away together....

i might im kinda on the fence now about the new guy.


----------



## lily123

PreggoEggo said:


> :hugs: its okay, we all make those kinds of mistakes, *well i do *:dohh:

Me too :dohh: 

:hugs::hugs: for you all! xx


----------



## Akira

Awe jas, ur not the only one! I'm too bloody scared to look at a new guy let alone consider dating!


----------



## Jas029

I don't even have options around here...I'm the youngest out of all of you.. Live in the country.. don't go to school.. Don't have friends to hook me up and even if I met a guy, who would want to date a girl as young as me with a baby?


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Jas029 said:


> I don't even have options around here...I'm the youngest out of all of you.. Live in the country.. don't go to school.. Don't have friends to hook me up and even if I met a guy, who would want to date a girl as young as me with a baby?

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:hugs: jas! i will date you :)


----------



## annawrigley

lily123 said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: its okay, we all make those kinds of mistakes, *well i do *:dohh:
> 
> Me too :dohh:Click to expand...

:rofl: and me

how is everyone today?

i posted a thread about it in GS (since he has now decided to sign up to BnB :roll:) but FOB and me are on non speaking terms lol. hes been lying to me about having money for months and ive not had a penny off him when he owes me £400 :nope: then after he knew i'd found out he rang me asking me to transfer £6 to him :wacko: (hes fucked off to liverpool) and when i said no he said im a c*nt and hes never seeing me again (i am his only friend) so i said fine by me if you wanna throw that away over £6. serious hatred going on right now!

oh also linzie i walked right past your FOB the other day :winkwink: gave him a nice death glare, very fun times


----------



## Cazamatazaaa

how old r u jas? dont be silly hunny, u will find sum1! xxxxxxx


----------



## flower94

Can i join u guys? Me and OH just broke up 2day.. we just werent happy 2getyha:(


----------



## annawrigley

flower94 said:


> Can i join u guys? Me and OH just broke up 2day.. we just werent happy 2getyha:(

of course hun. hope you are ok :hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

flower94 said:


> Can i join u guys? Me and OH just broke up 2day.. we just werent happy 2getyha:(

yes, are you okay?:hugs:


----------



## leoniebabey

I am now a single mummy
not much difference cause i basically did everything myself but now its official


----------



## Neferet

Hey, can I join this thread? I've been single since... before Isaac was even conceived!

I'm Charli, my LOs name is Isaac Sirius and his date of birth is 28/10/2009. 

=]


----------



## annawrigley

welcome to you both :hugs:
leonie i always thought you were single anyway! :O what happened? you ok? xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

welcome :flower:


----------



## leoniebabey

Nooo, i had a OH but he was violent so it was goodbye .. full story in GS if u wanna read .. warning its long


----------



## QuintinsMommy

leoniebabey said:


> Nooo, i had a OH but he was violent so it was goodbye .. full story in GS if u wanna read .. warning its long

i might have a read when quintin goes to bed


----------



## leoniebabey

it was the worst night of my life, my birthday of all days, but im better of without that loser!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

quintins not in bed, but I read it lol :hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Neferet said:


> Hey, can I join this thread? I've been single since... before Isaac was even conceived!
> 
> I'm Charli, my LOs name is Isaac Sirius and his date of birth is 28/10/2009.
> 
> =]

I was single my whole pregnancy too


----------



## Neferet

PreggoEggo said:


> Neferet said:
> 
> 
> Hey, can I join this thread? I've been single since... before Isaac was even conceived!
> 
> I'm Charli, my LOs name is Isaac Sirius and his date of birth is 28/10/2009.
> 
> =]
> 
> I was single my whole pregnancy tooClick to expand...

Oh wow! I thought I was alone in being single all through my pregnancy! *high 5s*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Neferet said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neferet said:
> 
> 
> Hey, can I join this thread? I've been single since... before Isaac was even conceived!
> 
> I'm Charli, my LOs name is Isaac Sirius and his date of birth is 28/10/2009.
> 
> =]
> 
> I was single my whole pregnancy tooClick to expand...
> 
> Oh wow! I thought I was alone in being single all through my pregnancy! *high 5s*Click to expand...

lol :D i was only with fob for a month, and then broken up already when i found out I was pregnant :)


----------



## Neferet

I was never with FOB lol!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lol, its okay, I dont really count a month as a relationship :haha: y
your son is adorable btw


----------



## annawrigley

i will have a read leonie, FOB was/is violent too so i know how you feel. :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

annawrigley said:


> i will have a read leonie, FOB was/is violent too so i know how you feel. :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxxxxxxxx

:hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I have a meeting today to see if I get approved for free day care , I really hope i do, wish me luck


----------



## Neferet

PreggoEggo said:


> lol, its okay, I dont really count a month as a relationship :haha: y
> your son is adorable btw

hehe thanks =]


----------



## annawrigley

PreggoEggo said:


> I have a meeting today to see if I get approved for free day care , I really hope i do, wish me luck

luck! :dust:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

.


----------



## laura1991

Hey, im now a stm, I have a little girl called lily shes 5 months old xx


----------



## annawrigley

welcome :hugs: your LO is just a little younger than noah :) xx


----------



## leoniebabey

Does any1 get lonely ?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yep


----------



## leoniebabey

:-( I hate being alone so much its the worst thing


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I am now 100% single.
Need some advice about child support.
FOB/ Anthony says he cant afford child support
even though he spends 50$per week on weed 40 a week on booze and he smoke
So over 400$ a month on stuff he does not need so he does have enough money to give me if he did not spend it on silly things.
Is it better for his to comer see Lyrik or should I take him to count. 
He said if I take him to court he wont come see her any more
I never had a dad so its hard for me to know whats right.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

take him to court, if he won't see her because if it, it will be a huge mistake on his part, but the court will give him a set amount he has to pay and if he doesn't have it , it will add up :)
I want to take my FOB to court, I filled out all the paper work I could right now they are just trying to find him:growlmad:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

He does have the money I know he does.
I am going to the social assistance office and see if they can help me out with rent.
My mom and I am are just not getting along and I think by January i need to move out


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:hugs: good luck hun, I love living on my own, tho I cried for like 2 months when I 1st moved out because it was alot different ahaha


----------



## Callie-xoxox

:) thanks
When i moved out the first time I cried every night till I moved in with Anthony.
I just know I cant be the mom I want to be if I a living with my mom.
And I my own space but I cant have if I live with my mom.
Even though I love the help and when she watches Lyrik when I go to the gym I Just need out!


----------



## annawrigley

leoniebabey said:


> Does any1 get lonely ?

yep quite alot :(



Callie-xoxox said:


> I am now 100% single.
> Need some advice about child support.
> FOB/ Anthony says he cant afford child support
> even though he spends 50$per week on weed 40 a week on booze and he smoke
> So over 400$ a month on stuff he does not need so he does have enough money to give me if he did not spend it on silly things.
> Is it better for his to comer see Lyrik or should I take him to count.
> He said if I take him to court he wont come see her any more
> I never had a dad so its hard for me to know whats right.

take him to court, if he wants to throw away seeing his daughter because he would rather spend his money on drugs than her then thats his problem not yours. its not like you are stopping him seeing her, he is just trying to blackmail you xxx


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Callie-xoxox said:


> I am now 100% single.
> Need some advice about child support.
> FOB/ Anthony says he cant afford child support
> even though he spends 50$per week on weed 40 a week on booze and he smoke
> So over 400$ a month on stuff he does not need so he does have enough money to give me if he did not spend it on silly things.
> Is it better for his to comer see Lyrik or should I take him to count.
> He said if I take him to court he wont come see her any more
> I never had a dad so its hard for me to know whats right.

take him to court, if he wants to throw away seeing his daughter because he would rather spend his money on drugs than her then thats his problem not yours. its not like you are stopping him seeing her, he is just trying to blackmail you xxx

I know but its so hard since I never had a dad growing up But I would rather her not have a dad then have a shitty dad.
He gave me 125$ yesterday but still not enough, I have paid for everything of hers myself and I am sl glad I have It makes me feel good to know I am giving her everything I can.


----------



## annawrigley

I can imagine its hard hun but he is probably just calling your bluff. If he has already bonded with lyrik i doubt he will actually want to cut her out of his life just because you are wanting to get the money you deserve. Then again i don't know him, and you do, and if you think he would really go through with it then maybe its not worth it xx


----------



## Callie-xoxox

its a really hard derision to make. I dont want to be the reason she does not have a dad. But also right now I have to live at home cause I cant afford to move out. so its a double sided stick. HE is starting to help out so I am going to give it to January and by then he will bond with her more and if he wants to not be a part of her life, its not like I did not give his MANY chances. And by January she will be 6 months and I will need more money as she will need more things when she gets older. and I will need child care In July when i go back to work. I wish boys were not so silly,


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hunny, you will not be the reason he doesn't see her if you take him to court and he wants nothing to do with her, *HE* is deciding that, not you.


----------



## lily123

Hey girls, haven't been in here for a long time, moved house on tuesday :D

:hugs: to everyone, hope you're all okay :) xxx


----------



## annawrigley

lily123 said:


> Hey girls, haven't been in here for a long time, moved house on tuesday :D
> 
> :hugs: to everyone, hope you're all okay :) xxx

Helloo, ooh where ya move to? I'm moving a week tomorrow :happydance:
xxxx


----------



## emalou90

Hello ladies :)
Thanks to Anna- i have now arrived.

i'm 20 with my daughter who's 7 months.
recently single mum, who's now finding her way in life.
got a deposit on my new flat and trying my hardest to support my girl.

whatever happens i'll never leave her.

xx


----------



## Callie-xoxox

QuintinsMommy said:


> hunny, you will not be the reason he doesn't see her if you take him to court and he wants nothing to do with her, *HE* is deciding that, not you.


So I talked to FOB and he said he will give me 100$ a month till he is done school then he will give me more.
Should I be okay with that?
Or ask for more?
I dont know what to do!!
100$ a month and he still see's Lyrik 
Or take him to court?
I am thinking just to wait cause I want to move out in June and that is when he is done school. So I will get more money when I move out.

p.s I went out a date and I was wonderful.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

take him to court, sorry but its the best, he can say "ya i will give you 100 a month, then more when I'm done school" but there is nothing holding him to that, lets say he blows lots of money on a new car or something? and doesn't have that 100, he can just be like "oh well" you take him to court,and if he doesnt pay it will add up, and they will make sure lyrik and you do get the money iykwim

fob said he would give me money, has he? no.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

what happened on the date?


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Yeah And he is all talk and no action I just dont want to believe it. I have to wait till I turn 19 and then I am going to go to our Assistance office and see what I can do. Cause I cant take living with my mom anymore and I cant afford to live on my own right now, I think I will fill for child support then:)

And my date.. soo good It was with a friend I use to kinda of hang out with in high school. I never knew he liked me till i got pregnant and he stil wants to see me! We went for ice cream and then went to party in the park( its like a little fair there is live local music and games and food) and we laughed A LOT and had a really good time. the only thing is FOB hates him and if he found out he would be so mad but its not his call/


----------



## annawrigley

so FOB wants to get back with me


----------



## QuintinsMommy

*callie[/B-]you have to wait till 19?

anna- NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## annawrigley

Haha don't worry I'm not going to


----------



## QuintinsMommy

thank god, your scared me!


----------



## annawrigley

Lol no, i couldnt go there again. Its hard cos i still love him but theres no way i could put myself through all that again


----------



## Callie-xoxox

QuintinsMommy said:


> *callie[/B-]you have to wait till 19?
> 
> anna- NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

*
Yeah I have to be 19 to even apply for assistance.
And I cant afford to move out till I get more money!
Well I could but then I could not eat.*


----------



## annawrigley

Callie-xoxox said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> *callie[/B-]you have to wait till 19?
> 
> anna- NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*
> 
> *
> Yeah I have to be 19 to even apply for assistance.
> And I cant afford to move out till I get more money!
> Well I could but then I could not eat.*Click to expand...

*

 probably best to wait then!*


----------



## JoJo16

anna i was jsut bout to say the same as rome! il come drag you away!!!! noah is the only man u need. EVER. xxx


----------



## annawrigley

I agree :cloud9: xx


----------



## Callie-xoxox

annawrigley said:


> Callie-xoxox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> *callie[/B-]you have to wait till 19?
> 
> anna- NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*
> 
> *
> Yeah I have to be 19 to even apply for assistance.
> And I cant afford to move out till I get more money!
> Well I could but then I could not eat.*Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> probably best to wait then!*Click to expand...

*

I Am applying for rental assistance.
It will get approved in about 3 months
So long to wait but it will be worth it and i will be able to save money to move out!!!*


----------



## sarahlew

im scared, i will be 16 and i think im pregnant, i'll be 17 when i have my baby.
im glad there are people who are out there and coping, im so worried about being judged and not being able to cope. The father of the baby will walk away and im going to be on my own :( i dont know what to do! x


----------



## emalou90

Sarahlew. you can do only what you can sweet. you will do absolutly everything in your power to protect and provide for your baby. something just kicks in, it certainly did for me.

we all have to be mum and dad to our children and go through the good bits and horrible bits.
and to the annoyance of a few of us have to put up with 'but at daddies we he do this and we do that' - making us the boring ones.

there is no question about you not being able to do this hun :) you can, and you most likely have an incredible support network around you, if not, you have us on here! :hugs: xxxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

a friend was telling me he punched FOB is the face and knocked him out...makes me smile :rofl:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

QuintinsMommy said:


> a friend was telling me he punched FOB is the face and knocked him out...makes me smile :rofl:

YAHOO!!
Did you get ever get the info for FOB for child support ?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

no :( maybe i will ask my friend later but i've ask him before and he has said fob moves around so much its hard to know where he lives


----------



## Callie-xoxox

QuintinsMommy said:


> no :( maybe i will ask my friend later but i've ask him before and he has said fob moves around so much its hard to know where he lives

That is so silly!
I hope he does not keep moving
I am glad FOB is not moving cause he said he was going to and just not tell me
what a man thing to say!


----------



## danniemum2be

just wanna come here and have a good cry, ive kicked OH out for good and need to find somewhere to stay with maisie asap why am i such a mug i took him bk over and over again!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Awe love.
I know the feeling I gave FOB so many chances and he messed them all up
Try to smile you have a wonderful beautiful daughter:)
You are doing whats right for her and that is all that matters:)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:hugs: you came to the right place to have a cry about FOB :haha: 
why did you kick him out (if you dont mind me asking)


----------



## danniemum2be

because since we have been together on several occasions he has been texting dirty txts to other girls and using blackberry messanger to send and receive naked pictures ive kicked him out and let him back in a few times and when i found loads last time he begged and promised that was it blah blah blah he was getting rid of his blackberry taking all the pins off his phone and that was it i could look at his phone whenever he wanted, and i have, but i havent checked it in a while and hes gone back to leaving it in the car and always on it so i went to go on it before and hes put new pins AND new passwords on it so i cant go near it, so i took MY memory card out of it and put it in my phone and there was a pic of some random girl on his phone naked and a voice recording, which u can send through bbm, og him telling some girl what he wanted to do to her was filthy so ive told him to go and that is seriously the final straw. this is his house so i need to move, i only speak to my nan and aunty bt they live mies away and all my friends live with their mums etc. so im looking at houses for £80 a week which i can just about afford, whilst im still getting OHs working tax credits and until i get income support and can then switch onto housing benefits so im trying to move out asap, if i dont do it now i never will x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:hugs: i would feel very hurt about that, lots of wo/men think thats okay because its not really "cheating" but to me it is!


----------



## danniemum2be

exactly it is to me too! x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

does he not think it is? or deny it?


----------



## danniemum2be

hes deniying this again like always but last time when he properly got caught out and i seen all the bbm messages he said it wasnt cheating it was just harmless banter!! pisses me right off wish i never had to see him again!! x x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:hugs: again . 
men suck!
can maisie crawl?


----------



## Mellie1988

:hugs: dannie xxx


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

Dannie if you lived near me I'd say you and Maisie can stay until you get a place sorted but I don't think that you do! Men are just complete arses and wouldnt know what was good for them if it hit them in the face :D :hugs: to you 'n Maisie!! Better off without him Dannie. xxxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

how old is lillie Anne now? love that name btw,


----------



## danniemum2be

QuintinsMommy said:


> :hugs: again .
> men suck!
> can maisie crawl?

yea she can crawl shes really fast now lol x x


----------



## danniemum2be

well this xmas is gunna be interesting! me and maisie on our own and im sure matt will want her part of the day too :-( x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

quin can't crawl :(


----------



## danniemum2be

does he have any teeth yet or said any words? maisie is still a gummy bear and cant talk lol x x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

no words and 2 teeth.
my mom likes to grunt/scream at quin, then he does it back but louder, and then she does it louder, lol i think its a fun game but only played at grandmas :haha:


----------



## danniemum2be

aww he is just the cutest!! maisie likes to squeal/ sing at the tv lol x x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i wish he was crawling tho, laazy baby :haha:


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

QuintinsMommy said:


> how old is lillie Anne now? love that name btw,

so sorry i havnt got back to you! I totally forget about coming on here :( Shes 3 and a half months! and thank you! :D x


----------



## rachyh1990

heya girls i belong here now, my oh broke up with me last night said the *spark* wasnt there anymore im so crushed but trying to stay strong for my beautiful little girl xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:hugs:


----------



## danniemum2be

so sorry hun, hope u and lil 1 are as well as can be x x x


----------



## Ezza

Hey girls, kinda crashing here but just wanna ask a few Q's... Firstly have any of you split from FOB's after LO was born? Was it hard? Did you live with them? What about money? And anything else you think you could tell me....

Basically me and OH are becoming so distant, we dont talk much, he does NOTHING with Alex and has a go at me for not keeping the house spotless, We have had sex around 5times since Alex was born.... We go to bed at diff times etc....
I dunno what to do, and I live like 3hours away from my family, so if i left it would be very far, plus chris works and pays all the bills buys everything claims all benifits etc....

Any help :( Thanks xxxx

ETS is it hard doing it alone? I think its hard now basically doing it alone but is it real;y hard? thanks


----------



## danniemum2be

hey hun am in exact same situation!! i split wit fob about a week ago living in his house while hes staying at his sisters, i live miles away from everyone i know and am finding it quite hard, he was exactly the same as your OH moaned when his clothes werent washed or dishes wernt done but did nothing for maisie, if you wanna chat any time just pm me x x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:hugs:
me and FOB broke up before I even knew i was pregnant, I don't know what its like ot not do it along, so Im not sure if its hard or not? I get lonely and sometimes I wish I wasn't the only one who could wake with quintin if he needs me in the night , My parents are a really good support for me, my mom loans me money when I need it. 
hope things work out for you hun :hugs:


----------



## flower94

Well i most definately belog here.. me and fob were on and off.. but now hes found a new girl and wants nothing to do with our daughter:(
It's been real hard doing it all alone with school and everything..
Does anyone have anyways to make it any easier?
I just feel so down right now..


----------



## Neferet

Ezza said:


> Hey girls, kinda crashing here but just wanna ask a few Q's... Firstly have any of you split from FOB's after LO was born? Was it hard? Did you live with them? What about money? And anything else you think you could tell me....
> 
> Basically me and OH are becoming so distant, we dont talk much, he does NOTHING with Alex and has a go at me for not keeping the house spotless, We have had sex around 5times since Alex was born.... We go to bed at diff times etc....
> I dunno what to do, and I live like 3hours away from my family, so if i left it would be very far, plus chris works and pays all the bills buys everything claims all benifits etc....
> 
> Any help :( Thanks xxxx
> 
> ETS is it hard doing it alone? I think its hard now basically doing it alone but is it real;y hard? thanks

:hugs: I was never with FOB, so I have no advice or anything about splitting up after LO was born. 

I don't think it's too hard doing everything alone... you get used to it after a while.

Oh, and if you ever want a break from Chris, you and Alex are welcome to come to my house whenever. =]


----------



## Ezza

Aaw thanks Charlie :) We had a BIG talk and he 'said' he will try harder, so when we get home (going to see family this weekend) we will see. lol 
:) x


----------



## Neferet

Hope he tries harder and everything turns out ok! :hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:hugs: hope everything works out.

hows you neferet?


----------



## Neferet

I'm awesome thanks! Ike just almost bit off my toe though lol! How are you Rome? (I think that's your name... not sure though lol =/ Sorry if I got it wrong).


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I'm good, trying to get the house tidy but its never going to be haha,rome is my name, whats yours again? i will try to remember lol

is FOB in isaac life at all?


----------



## Neferet

lol my name's Charli. =] 

FOB sees Isaac sometimes. He's one of my best friends. It's a really weird situation tbh!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

thats nice that he gets to see him, Quins dad has only seen pictures when quin was a newborn I gave him a few chances to come see him, but now his drug problem is really bad so he wont be coming near my son


----------



## Neferet

Rome- do you watch Glee? I've just noticed that in your avatar, Quintin looks a bit like Puck! =]


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:rofl: I seen most of season 1, but is it cause it looks like quin has a bit of a mohawk? 
https://www.e4.com/images/mb/E4/glee/editorial/puck1-reg.jpg


----------



## Neferet

lol yeah probably! he has a similar face too I think! Mohawks are awesome. I have a green and blue mohawk with a pinky fringe! =D 

Quin is so adorable!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

thanks
the same to isaac
do you have plans for his first birthday?


----------



## Neferet

No proper plans yet, but I'm going to organise an epic party! =]
Have you thought about what you're going to do for Quin's birthday?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

not sure, I'm not even sure who i would invite


----------



## Neferet

Maybe invite friends and family? That's what I'm doing. I'm pretty much inviting everyone I know that's actually met Ike lol.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I dont have any friends lol, but im gonna invite family, but my mom and dad don't get along! so i was going to have the party at my moms house because mine is way too small, but then my dad said he wouldn't come then :(


----------



## sarah0108

*waves cautiously*

i think i belong here now...

:blush:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sarah!!!!!!!
xoxoxox


----------



## sarah0108

yep lol

ill explain later when i have more time ;)

those that i have on FB dont say anything yet please.

p.s theres a thread why in GS! x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:hugs: 
on my way to GS..


----------



## JoJo16

sarah:hugs: *goes to stalk gs*


i never come on here much anymore. how is everyone? xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

good hows you?


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I am going to GS!


How is everyone today??


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl:

gathering in GS girls :haha: x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

*Rant!*
ugh do you just ever wish you could have a break?!?! my house is never clean enough quintin always needs something! i wish someone else would wash his bottles or play with him or something?! i hate reading threads about OHs helping with LO i know thats silly but i feel sooo jealous not because I want someone to be in a relationship with because i wish someone else would change a diaper here and there! ugh.


----------



## lily123

^^Yep! coulda written that myself hun :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:hugs:


----------



## annawrigley

I am so bitter!!! Everything is getting so hard, Noah has had gastroenteritis (sp?) for a week now, he is pooing up to 20x a day and he's not allowed in nursery so I've had to ask my dad to help out some days and some days I've had to miss college which I dont like to do cos I've only just started. Since I moved house a few weeks ago he has started waking twice in the night every night I am soooo tired up half the night with him then college 9-4.30 or when on placement it's even worse cos I have to get him to the college nursery for 8 in time to get there!
FOB has gone to uni and has got pissed every night since he's been there and he only ever talks to me when he's drunk to tell me we should try again and all this shit. He still owes me £400, has spent his loan on drink and hasn't got a job!! Arrgh I could shoot him! And tbh I am jealous of him having the whole 'uni experience' because it is something I will never have, not in the same way. I love my son more than anything and I am blessed to be able to spend time with him every day (but not for long :() but in a way I do feel like I'm missing out. I told this to FOB's mum who was really nice and said if I go to uni in York (which I'm planning to do) she will have Noah for the whole of freshers week so I can have some fun lol which was really nice of her. He will be 2 and a half then so it will be hard but not impossible. Sorry for the mega rant girls lol I'm just so lonely and soo tired and stressed!! And sorry I've not been on in so long, I have no Internet so can only get on on my phone. 
Hope everyone is doing ok :kiss:


----------



## sarah0108

QuintinsMommy said:


> *Rant!*
> ugh do you just ever wish you could have a break?!?! my house is never clean enough quintin always needs something! i wish someone else would wash his bottles or play with him or something?! i hate reading threads about OHs helping with LO i know thats silly but i feel sooo jealous not because I want someone to be in a relationship with because i wish someone else would change a diaper here and there! ugh.

me too! i get so stressed because i cannot do anything, i come on here at night and yeah fair enough i should be doing all my jobs then etc BUT i ned a break at the end of the day since im up about 4 times in 7 hours at night!

so yeah your not alone :hugs:


----------



## JoJo16

aww anna poor noah :( :hugs:

rome i feel the same especially this month. alice has been ill all month and grumpy all the time and ive been so stressed.
she stopped eating and drinkin and i took her to the docs and they said her tonsils and throat were really red and said it will get better in a couple of days which it didnt so i wen back just to be told the same thing! she started drinkin again and eating more and then got a really bad cold and a cough that was getting worse and worse so i took her back AAGAIN and they finally gave her some antibiotics. shes been terrible at nights for ages now waking so much. the other night she threw up all on the carpet and ruined it!! ive been so tired too and just wish someone would help. i need sleep!! apart from that everthings great :haha: x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:hugs:
hope alice is okay


----------



## lily123

Anna :hugs: poor you, so sorry to hear that you're having a hard time atm, and i know how you feel when it comes to the Uni thing! I'm going to teeside uni in september and i met quite a few lovely people at my interview who were all saying "we're gonna have such an awesome freshers week!" when i explained to them that i wasn't going to be living in halls and i'd be travelling to uni, and i wouldn't be going out for freshers week, none of them spoke to me after that.

I hope noah gets better soon babe xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## annawrigley

That's horrible! :hugs: I'm sure you'll make some lovely friends who don't care that you're not just there to party :growlmad:
It just annoys me cos he had the chance to go to Leeds and live in York and commute there which up until the last minute that was what he wanted to do but then he chose Northumbria :shrug: he could have seen Noah every day but has chosen to go on an endless bender instead. Hes said he doesn't want me to bring Noah to see him either cos it would make him too homesick, so he's not going to see him til Christmas. :| I can kind if see his reasoning but if it was me I would want to see him as much as possible. Actually, if it was me I wouldn't leave him in the first place!!

What are you doing at teeside? Xxx


----------



## sarah0108

can i moan please :blush:

my FOB is being a stubborn prick. Doesnt stick to promises, lets me down, acts immature, makes excuses, makes me feel sorry for him, puts his kids second, expects me and everyone else to feel sorry for him, makes me feel like im making a stupid decision.

meh. end of for nnow till i cba to explain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zebra Stars

sarah0108 said:


> can i moan please :blush:
> 
> my FOB is being a stubborn prick. Doesnt stick to promises, lets me down, acts immature, makes excuses, makes me feel sorry for him, puts his kids second, expects me and everyone else to feel sorry for him, makes me feel like im making a stupid decision.
> 
> meh. end of for nnow till i cba to explain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

my OH was like that & if i said no would make out im the bitch & moan at me because the one day a week he sees his son i tell him to feed & change him thats why we broke up.

officially i STM for over a week now =/


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:hugs: welcome


----------



## sarah0108

later on i need to have arant!!


----------



## lily123

annawrigley said:


> That's horrible! :hugs: I'm sure you'll make some lovely friends who don't care that you're not just there to party :growlmad:
> It just annoys me cos he had the chance to go to Leeds and live in York and commute there which up until the last minute that was what he wanted to do but then he chose Northumbria :shrug: he could have seen Noah every day but has chosen to go on an endless bender instead. Hes said he doesn't want me to bring Noah to see him either cos it would make him too homesick, so he's not going to see him til Christmas. :| I can kind if see his reasoning but if it was me I would want to see him as much as possible. Actually, if it was me I wouldn't leave him in the first place!!
> 
> What are you doing at teeside? Xxx

Eeeesshhhh Gareth is such a bloody idiot :dohh: :hugs:

...Don't laugh at me... i'm doing a dentistry course :blush::haha: something i thought i'd never say! lol!
xxxx


----------



## lily123

sarah0108 said:


> later on i need to have arant!!

me too :haha: hope your okay love :hugs: xxxx


----------



## sarah0108

F***ing men.

:nope:

WHY do you change your mind?
WHY do you think you can control me?
WHY do you have to act so immature?
WHY cant you grow the hell up?
WHY do you have to act like that?
WHY cant i do anything without you wanting to know?
and WHY, why after all this time do you 'think you'll move in with us now'. oh yes i know, because you think i have found someone else and your jealous. Ill tell you the truth, im not really going out on saturday when you get the kids, im going. TO. BED. so stop being such a jealous prick
and no. You arent moving in because thats us done, you had your chance and lets be honest how long will happy families last this time? 2 weeks? 3 weeks? before your excuses comeback.

And please, PLEASE do not make another excuse (again)to see the kids a different time to what we arranged this week OR turn up 2 hours late else thats it, you WONT see them till i have sorted this with a solicitor. WHICH, by the way, i am seeing on tuesday morning. so there :smug: you cant be the boss after all..



sorry, rant over :flower: For now..


----------



## danniemum2be

arghhhhh am single again woopty flippin doo!!


----------



## sarah0108

Dear FOB:

You lying little.. *

:growlmad:


----------



## Mellie1988

:hugs: to you all girlies, sorry FOB's are being planks :grr: 

xxxxx


----------



## lily123

Sarah and Dannie - :hugs: i hope you're both alright.

Mellie thank you hunni :hugs: my FOB has just text me this minute in a drunken state... he wants me back... f*ck that for a laugh!

xx


----------



## Mellie1988

If I could give you all a medal, I would! :flower:
I think single mummies have the hardest job in the world, I know I couldn't do it, that's for sure! :nope: 

Grrr that would piss me right off!! Tell him to do one :D does he still see your LO etc?
x


----------



## lily123

:flower:

Yeah he sees Esmee twice a week, we get on as mates but my god i could never even entertain the thought of being back with him :haha: he's one of those exes that you look back at and think.... WHAT WAS I DOING?!?! :rofl:

xxx


----------



## Mellie1988

:haha: oh dear!! Ah well least you got gorgeous little Esmee out of it all!! && thats good that he sees her still :thumbup: 

Hope he passes out from his drunken state soon and stops texting you :lol:

x


----------



## ~RedLily~

Linzie I think that every time I see FOB :haha:

I asked if FOB could come a different day because she was going to have her jabs and would probably be ill (he pulls her about and she's normally miserable with him at the best of time) he just said about another day and left it at that, didn't bother finding out how she was. He honestly thinks of her as a doll he can show off whether she's happy or not, the other week he wanted us to go for a meal (to show her off) even though I had nowhere to feed her. He expected her to just go without until I got home :grr: sorry I only actually ment to have a little rant lol.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

FOB;s mom aunt and Dad want to meet Lyrik next weekend.
Part of me is happy cause I want them to be in her life
but the other part is soooooo Effing mad cause she is THREE MONTHS OLD!
His mom and dad also told me to get an "a" cause I was not fit to be a mom.

I want Lyrik to have a gramma and aunt and grampa but It just makes me mad that they want to be a part of her life now that she is 3 months.
FOB has not given me ANY MONEY
I dont think its fair that they get all the good thing about Lyrik
Having her when she is feed giving her back when she needs to be changed.
Not paying a penny to support her

While I am with her ALL day living at home cause I cant afford to move out cause I am NOT getting child support. I am up with her all night when she wont sleep.
And they get to give her back when they are done with her.


WOW rant over!


----------



## JoJo16

im so worried and paniking that fob is going to get into contact at christmas or alice's first birthday:nope: part of me thinks that he will realise she would be a year old and not bother because hes missed out on so much but on the other hand he might think the opposite n realise how much hes missed and want o get involved. he saw her when she was 3 weeks old! and iv not heard from him since she was 3 months. like hell am i gona let him come running back after so long. i hope he doesnt get in contact. eurgh :(


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

JoJo16 said:


> im so worried and paniking that fob is going to get into contact at christmas or alice's first birthday:nope: part of me thinks that he will realise she would be a year old and not bother because hes missed out on so much but on the other hand he might think the opposite n realise how much hes missed and want o get involved. he saw her when she was 3 weeks old! and iv not heard from him since she was 3 months. like hell am i gona let him come running back after so long. i hope he doesnt get in contact. eurgh :(

Ahh i worry about that too hun but to be honest, I think if he hasnt bothered in so long..Why would he now? i know my FOB wouldnt even bother, as he hsa 2 more babys on the way,with different people.:haha: xx


----------



## annawrigley

argh i HATE him SOOOOOOO much :cry::growlmad:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I got a DNA test done to prove to Anthony he IS he DAD.
It was 500$ and it came back that he IS her DAD.
I knew she was his since I only slept with him.
He gave me 160$ today and told me it was for the last three months
YEAH RIGHT!!!
160 is not even what he would be paying for one month.

AHHH.


----------



## lily123

annawrigley said:


> argh i HATE him SOOOOOOO much :cry::growlmad:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
I hope your okay babe, you know where i am if you need a rant :)
xxxx


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Knock knock. Can I come in? :cry:

I broke up with FOB last night. I found out that a girl he said he slept with before me was actually after, and a girl he said tried to kiss him when I was 5/6 months pregnant he actually kissed all night - and said he was single.

I told him at the beginning of our relationship that if he ever cheated I wanted him to have the decency to tell me straight away, because maybe we could sort it out. Instead I find out off one of the girls he cheated with (the one he kissed) and he had a year to tell me for one and 5/6 months for the other - nothing.

You know what he said when I said it was over? He felt "liberated" and he knew we were going to break up. Yet just yesterday morning we decided we were going to go on holiday together :cry: and we're talking about christmas and spending it as a 'family' etc. :cry:

Then he said the reason he cheated was because he was drunk. I don't care that he was drunk! So drunk that you remember doing it. So drunk that you could still text me coherently all night? Arsehole!

The other week apparently he also told his mum being with me and being a teen dad was too much for him. He didn't want it, he was too stressed etc. So I've decided, I'm not going to ask him to see Josh. If he wants to see Joshua, he can ask me, prove he wants to be a dad. If he doesn't ask or show interest, that's it, no second chances to be a dad. He can keep his money and promises.

God I am just so angry and hurt :cry:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:hugs:


----------



## leoniebabey

*hugs*

urgh i am LIVID
got a letter from the csa stating that his dad has to pay nil so i rang them up and they explained its cause they cant find out where he works well what to they get paid to so sit on there a**e all day. I do not think so. Urghhh it makes me so mad when us mams have to pay for eveything and the dads dont have to pay a penny towards there child!
I was actually shaking reading the letter


----------



## rubixcyoob.

That's shocking they can't do anything :( :hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

leoniebabey said:


> *hugs*
> 
> urgh i am LIVID
> got a letter from the csa stating that his dad has to pay nil so i rang them up and they explained its cause they cant find out where he works well what to they get paid to so sit on there a**e all day. I do not think so. Urghhh it makes me so mad when us mams have to pay for eveything and the dads dont have to pay a penny towards there child!
> I was actually shaking reading the letter

i have the same problem, they can't take FOB to court because they "cant" find him!?:wacko: my FOB is in and out of jail ALL the time, It should be very easy to find him, 
my mom says they aren't pushing to find him because he doesn't work :shrug:


----------



## xSophieBx

leoniebabey said:


> *hugs*
> 
> urgh i am LIVID
> got a letter from the csa stating that his dad has to pay nil so i rang them up and they explained its cause they cant find out where he works well what to they get paid to so sit on there a**e all day. I do not think so. Urghhh it makes me so mad when us mams have to pay for eveything and the dads dont have to pay a penny towards there child!
> I was actually shaking reading the letter

Umm I would fight that.. they can track them down if u have something for them 2 work on.. cos twice i rung up and they said they werent a tracing agency & then i got a really nice man and he said if I knew anything about him they can find him that way.. & fob has been all cocky sayin he wants to do it all official and csa is the best way all cos i asked for £50 a week and he reckons i'd get hardly nething from csa.. well my claims going thru now and they have his earnings & im gonna b getting £71 a week lol cant wait til he finds out his gonna b gutted. All cos he keeps saying they dont count overtime when they do hahaha. I know wot u mean thou im so angry.. fob likes 2 make every lil thing difficult. hope u get ur money xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

Ella seems to have such a problem with FOB. He was over today and asked to hold her and she screamed, I have NEVER seen her so upset I got her back and tried to calm her down and she wouldn't stop sobbing and gasping I had to feed her in the end. She's been upset before but nothing even near that much. I felt bad for FOB for a while but he soon pissed me off :haha:


----------



## rubixcyoob.

LOL kirsty!

Eugh, I am so confused.com :(
Today I went and met FOB in town and we talked after everything I posted about. It turns out he didn't kiss the girl all night - once or twice - nowhere near as bad as she made out, nor did he initiate it, at first he asked her to stop cuddling in to him etc. (even someone who was there who had no clue I knew about him cheating already told me this was the case).
We ended up just acting coupley, kissing and talking. We talked _a lot._
We've both realised we do still love each other, but we are in no rush to try mend anything. Our relationship was built on lies and became a complete facade. So we have decided right now, we are going to stay single; stay talking as friends (for LOs sake as well as us trying to maybe work things out); build up trust and honesty in each other; discover if we can put the past behind us/water under the bridge type thing; see if we would be happy together again etc. Neither of us are even remotely interested in doing anything with anyone else - even kiss - so we aren't worried about that.

I feel like we are doing the right thing. I do still love him (as daft as that may sound) but I know I cannot rush into anything. Everything needs to be taken baby step by baby step. We are just staying friends just now and doing family stuff with LO, because he deserves that. Who knows how long it will take for us to decide what me and FOB want to happen, or if we will decide, we just know we need time to think.

I know, in my head, this is the right way to go about everything - no promises of things that may go unfufilled etc. Yet my heart is saying "amy, listen, you know you want him, you wanted to kiss him today and you did, just go for it" and for the love of me I cannot turn my heart onto mute! Darn bloody thing :grrr:

On the plus, he did seem exceptionally sorry and I'm sure I seen tears form in his eyes when he told me he was sorry, how much he didn't want to loose me, etc. yet he agrees with what we need to do also.

Sorry it doesn't make sense, I'm just all over the place atm. Me and him know what needs to be done and know we will do that, but after acting coupley today and kissing etc, it's kind of made it harder already.


----------



## xSophieBx

~RedLily~ said:


> Ella seems to have such a problem with FOB. He was over today and asked to hold her and she screamed, I have NEVER seen her so upset I got her back and tried to calm her down and she wouldn't stop sobbing and gasping I had to feed her in the end. She's been upset before but nothing even near that much. I felt bad for FOB for a while but he soon pissed me off :haha:

LOL thats hilarious.. I wish Lily would do that! Althou I dont think she'll be seeing him for awhile as Ive told him to take me to court and arrange it for contact centres xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

deleted


----------



## Neferet

Hey all. DNA test on Tuesday morning. FOBs dad said he wants to supervise me doing it, so my grandmother said if he gets to supervise me, she gets to supervise FOB. It's fucking ridiculous. And FOB said he's not gonna come to Ike's first birthday party. Gosh, I'm so effing pissed off with him right now!


----------



## annawrigley

lily123 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> argh i HATE him SOOOOOOO much :cry::growlmad:
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> I hope your okay babe, you know where i am if you need a rant :)
> xxxxClick to expand...

thanks hun. you've set me off now. ;)
i just hate how its all so fucking unfair and unequal!! they can create the child but its us that carry them, lose friends, lose our lives, give birth, oh yeah and then care for them 24/7 while they are free to just swan off and fucking go live the party life whilst not giving me a fucking PENNY FOR HIS SON!!!!!!
he had promised to give me money once he went to uni. of course he hasnt, he hasnt got a job, hes spent all if his loan on drink and new clothes he can fuck off hes only seen noah twice since he went 2 months ago and he doesnt even seem to care he hasnt asked about him in ages.
csa cant get anything off him until he has finished uni, in 4 years!! fucking fantastic!
what pisses me off more than anything is when i tell him how fucking useless he is, he says 'most teenage dads would have just fucked off as soon as their girlfriend got pregnant, at least im involved in his life"
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
yeah good one
instead you just fucked me around, cheated on me, beat me up and then dumped me when 5 months pregnant, got a new girlfriend the same night, decided to ignore me and take drugs every day for months then waltz back into my life bringing back feelings i do not want to bring back!!! messing with my head...
he has never got up with noah in the night, never looked after him for more than 10 mins while i go to the shop, at which point he is ringing me up saying 'get back now hes crying' :dohh: he has not spent a penny on him, not bought him anything in 8 months. yet he thinks hes such a fantastic dad just because he plays with him occasionally? he has NOOOOOOO idea how hard it is to bring up a child, on your own. thats another thing that annoys me! i have nothing against people with partners (except a bit of bitterness) but it does annoy me when you know they have that help there whenever they need it and they share the work and then still complain. i know my life would be soooo different if i had someone there to help out even just for an hour or something. or just another pair of hands. its very different doing it all on your own

ok im done. xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

^ 100% agree with everything you said.
It discusts me how my LO's dad can flock about getting drunk ect with mates, meet new girls, do what he wants while im at home all on my own looking after him, i dont EVER get a break because nobody offers to have him, when they do i have to stay too. :S so not a break cos i do eveything. He doesnt call to ask how he is, ask if we need anything. 
He says he WANTS to be a dad, well if that was the case he would be fighting for his right to see him, he would have actually bought him something, spent time with him.

so unfair how girls go throught 9 months of pregnancy, labour, and have to look afer them the rest of our lives. Not that i think i shouldnt just a bit of help now and again would be nice or for him to at least acknowledge that he has a child that needs money and love and a dad. 

my rant over too


----------



## annawrigley

exactly :) i sounded in my post like i begrudge having to look after him, i dont, because as well as all the sleepless nights i get all the lovely moments that FOB is missing out on. i pity him for that. he has missed so much already but its all his fault.
but just cos we get all the lovely moments doesnt mean its not bloody hard at times as well!! also it would never occur to me to do anything other than looking after him all the time, because he is my child. he is my responsibility. it just goes without saying. so why isnt it the same for the father?? why do they even get the CHOICE of f'ing off? xx


----------



## leoniebabey

I know, his dad has missed out on soo much too and he can only blame himself, i have tried several times to which i received a load of abuse! 
Yeah although we do the hardest job we get all the rewards for it. I know it seems so unfair that they can pick and choose when they want to see the life that THEY created. But its so easy for them to make the baby, they go through nothing then walk away without a care in the world. How i do not know if i was ever serparted from him i'd just diee, i couldnt handle being away from him for more than a day ! xx


----------



## annawrigley

i know!! thats what gets me, i couldnt bear NOT having him all the time :shrug:
another thing im dreading is after gareth finishes uni, noah will about 4 and he has talked about 'having him' then, saying 'oh itll be easy cos he'll be older then, i can just put him on the naughty step and he'll understand the word no'
felt like telling him well you're gonna have to understand the word no if you think you can come back after 4 years and decide that you'll look after your kid then because hes more manageable?!!? dont think so!
i just said well theres no point discussing it now its a long way in the future. but it made me soo angry! like he just wants to pick and choose when to be a dad! grrrrrrr!
(btw just noticed morgan was born on my mums bday :p)
(also gareth is at uni in newcastle so if you see some nob strolling around THATS HIM!)


----------



## xSophieBx

Ah I so understand how both u girls feel.. I cant even be bothered to type my rant bout my fob cos ive wasted too much time on him neway! I guess im lucky ive got my mums help thou so I am able to go out and do stuff in the evenings when lilys in bed... + I will be getting money through csa eventually it just takes ages.. & its so unfair cos I wish i'd applied for it the day she was born if I knew he was gonna be such a dickhead & not pay off his own accord.. AHHHH I hate men... dont think i'll ever trust one again. Ive got such bad anxiety atm of him ever having lily on his own cos I just dont trust him :( xxx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

So.....I'm kinda sorta talking to someone. And I got a guy's number. :dance: Go, Ally! Go, Ally! :dance:

The guy I'm kinda sorta talking to has a 15 month old daughter and he's super sweet. I don't know where things are going to go, but I made a very good friend at the very least.

And the guy who's number I got tonight is a year younger than me (WAYYY out of my element!) and I met him at my sister's step-sister's party. He knows I have a daughter and we chatted about that for a bit. His sister was 15 when she got pregnant and had a baby, so he's really cool about it. Then he gave me his number and told me to text him. I'm still trying to fix my phone, but when I finally do, I'm going to text him.


----------



## annawrigley

yay ally! :happydance:

i feel the same sophie. awful thing is it is going to have to happen when he gets older im just trying not to think of it :( xx


----------



## xSophieBx

Yay well done ally :) Ive been seeing a guy for a month or two but ive started talking to a diff guy now too.. hehehe & I thought noone would ever b interested in me again after having a baby! 

I know anna Im trying my hardest not to think bout it but I just cant help worrying.. I hate it everytime he txts or rings me.. he makes me anxiety really bad grrrrrrrrrrrr xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

FoB was on FB today he liked a comment i left about quintin being born and such, its the only contact he has made in 7 months. I hate him.


----------



## annawrigley

xSophieBx said:


> Yay well done ally :) Ive been seeing a guy for a month or two but ive started talking to a diff guy now too.. hehehe & I thought noone would ever b interested in me again after having a baby!
> 
> I know anna Im trying my hardest not to think bout it but I just cant help worrying.. I hate it everytime he txts or rings me.. he makes me anxiety really bad grrrrrrrrrrrr xxx

i hate it too,he used to ring me/see me every day when he was here, now its once every week or so. i get angry because he doesnt bother to contact me to ask how noah is (or how i am??? i have been his best friend the past 9 months despite him being a cock and he doesnt seem to care everything ive done for him - got him off drugs, paid off his dealer, let him have a good relationship with his kid and tried to get along with him for noahs sake when i could have just said no fuck off, etc etc etc). but when he does contact me i dont like it lol. i just think whats the point, either you want to see your kid or you dont. i would rather he either just went off and stayed away for good, or came back and actually helped me, supported noah etc. He cant have it both ways :shrug:



QuintinsMommy said:
 

> FoB was on FB today he liked a comment i left about quintin being born and such, its the only contact he has made in 7 months. I hate him.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: have CSA (dont know what canada equivalent is!) found him yet? any clues on his FB?xxx


----------



## JoJo16

iv heard nothing from FOB since march! yes MARCH :O im happy though. im just dreading him coming crawling back at xmas or alices birthday. 

i no this sounds wierd but part of me thinks omg hes gna get back in contact and the oher half thinks omg how could he not! how could he just miss her birthday!! last thing i heard from him was though a solicitor saying he had cancelled everything and didnt want to go to court. he basically gave up before anything started. hes lost his chance forever. 

hope your all ok:hugs:


----------



## annawrigley

JoJo16 said:


> iv heard nothing from FOB since march! yes MARCH :O im happy though. im just dreading him coming crawling back at xmas or alices birthday.
> 
> i no this sounds wierd but part of me thinks omg hes gna get back in contact and* the oher half thinks omg how could he not! how could he just miss her birthday!! l*ast thing i heard from him was though a solicitor saying he had cancelled everything and didnt want to go to court. he basically gave up before anything started. hes lost his chance forever.
> 
> hope your all ok:hugs:

how could he miss her first year? :nope::shrug:
hes not worth it. if he thinks he can come crawling just cos its her bday hes tapped in the head. tell him to swivel!!!! (just wanted to use that phrase tbh)
bet you're so excited!! god im excited for noahs already and thats march :wacko: xxxxxx


----------



## JoJo16

annawrigley said:


> JoJo16 said:
> 
> 
> iv heard nothing from FOB since march! yes MARCH :O im happy though. im just dreading him coming crawling back at xmas or alices birthday.
> 
> i no this sounds wierd but part of me thinks omg hes gna get back in contact and* the oher half thinks omg how could he not! how could he just miss her birthday!! l*ast thing i heard from him was though a solicitor saying he had cancelled everything and didnt want to go to court. he basically gave up before anything started. hes lost his chance forever.
> 
> hope your all ok:hugs:
> 
> how could he miss her first year? :nope::shrug:
> hes not worth it. if he thinks he can come crawling just cos its her bday hes tapped in the head. tell him to swivel!!!! (just wanted to use that phrase tbh)
> bet you're so excited!! god im excited for noahs already and thats march :wacko: xxxxxxClick to expand...

eurgh i no i will be telling him to 'swivel' lmao! theres no way i will be letting him anywhere near her! and yessssss im so excited! i know its gna come so quickly though. i cant believe shes 10months already, whats that about!! xx


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Lyrik is meeting her dads mom for the first time tomorrow
I am scared!


----------



## Neferet

OMG FOB has deleted his facebook and blocked me on twitter!  The t**t...

Callie- did lyrik meeting FOBs mum go well?


----------



## Callie-xoxox

It went GREAT!~
way better then i though it would :)
She bought her soo much stuff it was nice
But I think she is trying i buy us off with not being there for so long~


----------



## xSophieBx

Aw thats good callie, Lily hasnt seen fob's parents since she was in hosp! Still havent heard from him since him being a prick friday... & apparently I'll b recieveing a letter this week about his access to lily and if i refuse it it will have to go 2 court according 2 him.. On friday he told me he'll b having lily over night and I said no way, shes 4 months old, no court in this country would rule he have her overnight when he doesnt even know nething about her! GRRRRRRR I hate him :( xx


----------



## Callie-xoxox

NO court will let him take her over night.
Also just say you are BFing and they wont let him.
Hope it goes well.
Is he paying you any money?

FOB has a gf with a baby,
I dont know why I am so hurt but I am.
We were together for years and to see him with someone else is going to be WEIRD
Even though I dont wanna be with him.


----------



## xSophieBx

I know & it will cost him a fortune to take me to court so thats his fault.. his made it this way.. I've done nothing but try and help him bond with lily but his more interested in going on at me and putting me down all the time so i'll just let him get on with it! His living in dream world if he thinks anyone will rule that he can just have her.. will have to through contact centres 1st cos his never lived with her & will have to prove he can look after her! Well Ive had to go thru CSA & should be getting money soooon hopefully ! & thats another reason I dont want him seeing lily til I get money for her from him. 

Oh dear I'd be extremely hurt at that too, does he see lyrik and make the effort with her still? & Yeh I understand that feeling of not wanting them but dont want neoone else having them either.. Will get easier thou :) U need to find urself a nice man xx


----------



## annawrigley

callie id be really upset by that too xx


----------



## AshOllie

Hi, I am new to the forum but I go belong in this thread! FOB never wanted me to have our son so decided he would just ignore us, very mature. He was at the birth and spend quite a bit of time with Ollie during the summer. He has now gone off to the otherside of the country to uni and it is just us. Tbh I do wish he would just go away for good :S


----------



## annawrigley

hiya your situation is fairly similar to mine, FOB spent time with noah but has now gone to uni and now i wish he'd stay away :p
hope you can find some support here :D
whats your little boys name? how old is he? xxx


----------



## ~RedLily~

FOB came over the other day and apparently WE were to young to have a baby and WE weren't ready! I made it very clear that it is only him that isn't ready and I haven't for one second wished I had been older. I can't believe he would even dare say that tbh I look after her 24/7 with no complaints and she is doing soo well even the HV was impressed at how well she is.
THEN to his mum and my mum they somehow got onto the subject of batteries (don't ask me why) and they were saying about C batteries being the big round ones and he insisted they were the rectangle ones even after my mum showed him one and his response..."you don't know you're a woman". How f*cking sexist can you get, he had already said LO was strong...for a girl.
I kept telling me about all these really expensive things he had bought (for himself) whle I'm stood there with my cardi falling apart. To be fair to him he did buy 2 teddies for Ella when she was born :haha:
Oh and the other month he asked if there was any chance of us getting back together :rofl:


----------



## sarah0108

FOB turned up tonight, ex girlfriend in tow demanding his things back.. i have been telling him to get them for weeks and the other day he came to collect them but i was out so he rang me demanding me to come home from the shop (i need to feed us all for fuck sake!) so he can get them and i 'can go out when hes got them' :shrug: excuse me?!

Oh and after tonight.. i shouted and slammed the door in his face he has the decency to tell me im an attention seeker and that his ex doesnt like me :dohh: well duh!


----------



## annawrigley

wtf does his ex have to do with it! dickhead! burn all his stuff!!!!


----------



## sarah0108

Because shes a dick lol! Long story with her i wont go into it ;)

yeah i fucking wish i did. I told my friend i should have pissed on it :rofl: harsh but hes a nobbbb

ETA Sorry about the swearing :blush: im just so angry tonight! :(


----------



## annawrigley

:hugs:
i know its small in comparison to your story but FOB is pissing me off as well. he finishes uni for the xmas hols on the 17th december (a friday) but is staying til the 19th because 'someone in his house [he lives with 5 other people] is going to be on their own so hes staying with them' :saywhat: im not sure whether or not to believe him. at first i did and was outraged because he would rather spend 2 extra days with someone he sees every day than come home and see his son 2 days earlier. but now im starting to think why would someone not be able to go home until the 19th?? thats a sunday so surely they could go home at some point over the weekend. so i think hes staying for special xmas nights out or parties or something. if they finish on the 17th they are bound to have some xmas nights over the weekend.
he just does my head in. he doesnt care about noah at all and it breaks my heart for him, he has no idea at the moment but he is going to get older, he is going to realise.... :nope: he deserves more!!! :( xxxx


----------



## leoniebabey

^ i feel exactly the same, i couldnt give 2 hoots if were not together it just really upsets me that he's turned his back on morgan, why stay 3 months why not just leave at the beggining. Urghhhhh! I wish i'd had a baby with someone half decent but then i might not have had such a beautiful baby so you know, eveything happens for a reason eyy!


----------



## sarah0108

i feel the same ladies!

we are currently in a battle with lawyers about access with the kids :dohh::nope: sick of him making a twat of me! x


----------



## xSophieBx

I hate BOYS :( On a + side I havent herd from FOB since fireworks night yay. Im so much better wen I dont hear from him. Must b hard having 2 LO's with a loser sarah... Least we're all doing a good job thou girls and have gorgeous babies :) xx


----------



## AshOllie

I am in the same situation with FOB. He finishes on the 17th December but for some reason is not coming home until the 20th and then is leaving on the 10th Jan when I am sure it all starts again on the 20th Jan :nope: He came back a month ago, never told me and then turned up on my front door saying he had "come to see his son". He said that he was only back for a few days and he really missed Ollie and wanted to see him. I later found out he was here for a week and went out loads with old school friends getting drunk! What a waste of space?!



annawrigley said:


> hiya your situation is fairly similar to mine, FOB spent time with noah but has now gone to uni and now i wish he'd stay away :p
> hope you can find some support here :D
> *whats your little boys name? how old is he?* xxx

My little guy is called Oliver Jacob Mitchell (not FOB's surname!) and he is 4 months and 6 days :) He was born on the 10th July, 4 days late!


----------



## laura1991

I wish the fob would leave me and lily alone. He is constantly demanding more. He thought I should be sending milk and nappies with lily when she goes and stupidly I gave in! I gave him one over night a week and I have to send everything with her! I even baught bottles and a steriliser for his house and I have no money what so ever!


----------



## AshOllie

I let FOB's parents look after Ollie while I work (an hour for 2 days and 4 hours 1 day) and before either my Mum or Dad get home. They then go and get him for me. During that time FOB could see him but doesn't because he is far away for uni! I don't give them anything but the pram. If I was you I wouldn't give him anything, if he wants to see his daughter then he has to make sure he has the stuff.


----------



## xSophieBx

Omg laura are u mad lol. There is no way I would let fob have my lily if he hasnt got the right stuff and I certainly wouldnt buy it for him.. I wouldnt even let him use my pram lol. He doesnt see her atm anyway but Im trying to get it sorted thru a contact centre. Tell him his in no position to be demanding - his lucky he sees his daughter! xx


----------



## xKARENxBABYx

can i come in here? FOB still hes aiden but its just a matter of time until he walks away. he sees him 9 hours a week sometimes well this week hes seen him 6hours and next week will be 4:| though he sometimes only sees him the once and then wants aiden on his own? and overnight?! no way! though i said if he sees him more and learns how to settle him he can have him on his own for 2-4 hours on a sunday. but overnight not until aidens 2! and ive got to provide everything at his house too. he making out xmas as a comp between me and him im only getting Aiden 2 things which cost about £200 And A Few Rattles And Books But Hes "getting much more" like a care lol xx


----------



## laura1991

argghhhh 
im in such an akward position for christmas! im scared to let him know she wont be going! what are you STM doing about FOB at christmas?
xx


----------



## annawrigley

welcome karen :) hmm your FOB sounds like an idiot. i dont understand how they think they are even capable of having them overnight this early :shrug:

hmm christmas is a tricky one for me too :( my parents are divorced so i think im staying at FOBs on xmas eve (although it depends how he plays his cards) then he can wake up with noah on xmas morning and stuff, then maybe around lunchtime go to my mums or dads, then late afternoon go to the other one's... my dad lives on his own though so i def have to see him at some point because i would hate for him to be on his own at christmas!! but then my mum will want to see me and noah too, and then so will FOBs family. theres not enough hours in the day :lol: xx


----------



## xKARENxBABYx

thanks yeah there far too young
wow ur gonna be busy xmas day!

as for what im doing xmas im waking up with aiden feeding him changing him then opeing the presents "Santa" got him then taken him to his dads for 2 hours but it when he says cause hes going out for dinner to his aunts the cheek on him telling me when it suits him it should be when it suits aiden! lol


----------



## AshOllie

laura1991 said:


> argghhhh
> im in such an akward position for christmas! im scared to let him know she wont be going! what are you STM doing about FOB at christmas?
> xx

Christmas eve and Christmas day Ollie is going to be with me and my family however on Boxing Day he will be going to see his Dad and his parents. Mainly because I am working for 4 hours so it is not like it is long. I trust his parents but I HATE leaving him with FOB. I always worry that something will go wrong or he will take him and not give him back :nope: I think I watch too much Jeremy Kyle. I could never imagine FOB wanting Ollie full time! That would mess up his social life...


----------



## leoniebabey

I would deffo not buy things for FOB to have. If LO stays out at my familys for an odd night then i obv provide him with things but if it was a regular thing i'd expect them to be a bit prepared!

Xmas is okay for me as he doesnt wanna see him at any time never mind xmas
im just spending it with family :)
x


----------



## lily123

Xmas will be strange this year! Sounds really weird but it's only my second xmas ever :blush: i converted from Judaism to Christianity in September 2009 :D

FOB is Jewish so he doesn't celebrate Xmas, so i get Esmee all to myself hahah :)

xx


----------



## annawrigley

lucky you lol.
not sure i want to go to gareths at xmas anymore hes gone tooooo far! he dont deserve to see noah at all let alone on xmas day. and he keeps changing his mind over whether hes even coming home for xmas or not :shrug:
he can stay put as far as i and all his family are concerned! they said theyd rather he didnt come because he would ruin christmas! x


----------



## lily123

Anna :hugs: What an idiot gareth is!! honestly, you must have the patience of a saint to put up with him xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarah0108

agree with linzie anna :hugs:


----------



## lily123

Sarah guess what............. i get my phone fixed tomorrow :D :D xxxxxx


----------



## annawrigley

Bumpety bump :fool:


----------



## Neferet

Yay! Thanks for finding this thread anna! I feel kinda stoooopid now lol 

But yeah... hoobledoop everyone! 

Any other single mummies really want another baby? lol


----------



## RaeRae91

Hi I'm a semi-single mama to Everett born july 21 2010....I desperately want another bub.


----------



## Neferet

Hey RaeRae =] Out of curiosity, how can you be semi-single? lol


----------



## rjb

I'm a single mom :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I'm no longer single:cloud9:


----------



## rjb

Really?! How exciting! What's he like? :)


----------



## lily123

QuintinsMommy said:


> I'm no longer single:cloud9:

Me neither babe :cloud9: Soooooo happy for you thoughhh!! Hows it going with him? xxxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe I update my journal in my siggy on how my relationship is going :haha: if anyone wantsto read it


----------



## Neferet

Ooohh... exciting, Rome! =]


----------



## annawrigley

Jealous! But really happy for you :flower:


----------



## GraceBx

Would you mind if I joined in talking here? I'm a single mum too :)


----------



## annawrigley

Of course not :D Welcome to STM :happydance: xxx


----------



## GraceBx

Thanks :D


----------



## QuintinsMommy

annawrigley said:


> Jealous! But really happy for you :flower:

:hugs:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I have a question.
I have a bf and he is great with Lyrik
We dont live together am I still a single mom?
I am still doing everything for Lyrik.


----------



## Neferet

Welcome to STM, Grace! =]

Callie... I have absolutely no idea loL!


----------



## annawrigley

Callie-xoxox said:


> I have a question.
> I have a bf and he is great with Lyrik
> We dont live together am I still a single mom?
> I am still doing everything for Lyrik.

I'd say if you still do everything for her and you live apart then yeah you are. If he lived with you and you did equal amounts for her then no I wouldnt say so. Its kinda like I have friends that are great with Noah but they dont live with me and they dont do any of the 'childcare', same kinda thing just he is your bf :D It annoys me though when people get bfs who arent the baby's dad and they do absolutely everything together, act like the dad, take on the baby as their own and the mum still claims to be a single mum and goes on about how hard it is :huh: xx


----------



## RaeRae91

Semi-single because FOB cant decide if he wants a family or just a piece of ass.... But Im moving out this week so things are changing lol.


----------



## annawrigley

:cry: Why am I such a jealous freak?
FOB was round at mine because he's back from uni til tomorrow. He went outside saying he was going to make a phone call, then about 10 mins later I went out for a cigarette and he wasnt out there so I rang him and asked where he was and he said he went for a walk down the street while he was on the phone. I thought it was weird and he'd either gone to meet someone/was talking to someone he didnt want me to hear the conversation. I know its none of my business but I cant help it being. We might not be together but he makes it my business saying he loves me and sleeping with me.. He knows i love him so im obviously gonna be weird about it. 40 mins later he came back and started making some food, i was like erm its a bit rude coming round to someones house and randomly disappearing for almost an hour talking to someone else. He just kept saying it was none of my business, its my phone and i'll do what i want with it (gay). So i was like fine its my food and you're not having it. (i know im a child). And he was like fine i'll just go home and eat there im not gonna beg for food. So i went and threw it in the bin and he left, and now i just feel like a massive idiot. I wasted loads of food just to be a bitch, and now hes gone and i wanted him here :cry: The worst part is he's actually in the right this time :/ xx


----------



## BryleeandMe

hello girls, I am a single mommy to my beautiful daughter named Brylee


----------



## laura1991

annawrigley said:


> :cry: Why am I such a jealous freak?
> FOB was round at mine because he's back from uni til tomorrow. He went outside saying he was going to make a phone call, then about 10 mins later I went out for a cigarette and he wasnt out there so I rang him and asked where he was and he said he went for a walk down the street while he was on the phone. I thought it was weird and he'd either gone to meet someone/was talking to someone he didnt want me to hear the conversation. I know its none of my business but I cant help it being. We might not be together but he makes it my business saying he loves me and sleeping with me.. He knows i love him so im obviously gonna be weird about it. 40 mins later he came back and started making some food, i was like erm its a bit rude coming round to someones house and randomly disappearing for almost an hour talking to someone else. He just kept saying it was none of my business, its my phone and i'll do what i want with it (gay). So i was like fine its my food and you're not having it. (i know im a child). And he was like fine i'll just go home and eat there im not gonna beg for food. So i went and threw it in the bin and he left, and now i just feel like a massive idiot. I wasted loads of food just to be a bitch, and now hes gone and i wanted him here :cry: The worst part is he's actually in the right this time :/ xx


I'd do exactly the same! I am so jealous that FOB is with my best friends sister right now :/ I keep wanting to text him but i restrain yourself! It does feel like your buisness when you still love them !!


----------



## leoniebabey

I found out that FOB has a new gf o.0 and she's a bit of an idiot considering she knows the whole situation that he doesnt see him or anything. 
But on the plus side im prettyer than her so yeah ;)

ohhh and i now hve to go to court because he pleaded not guilty arghhhh!!

oh AND he's unblocked me on fb (i can now see when he comments of friends things ect.) so i had a nosey AND HE STILL HAS THE EFFING CHEEK TO HAVE DISCUSTING PICS OF ME AND A ONE OF LO!!!! ARGH GET EM OFF


----------



## annawrigley

BryleeandMe said:


> hello girls, I am a single mommy to my beautiful daughter named Brylee

Welcome to STM! :hugs:



laura1991 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> :cry: Why am I such a jealous freak?
> FOB was round at mine because he's back from uni til tomorrow. He went outside saying he was going to make a phone call, then about 10 mins later I went out for a cigarette and he wasnt out there so I rang him and asked where he was and he said he went for a walk down the street while he was on the phone. I thought it was weird and he'd either gone to meet someone/was talking to someone he didnt want me to hear the conversation. I know its none of my business but I cant help it being. We might not be together but he makes it my business saying he loves me and sleeping with me.. He knows i love him so im obviously gonna be weird about it. 40 mins later he came back and started making some food, i was like erm its a bit rude coming round to someones house and randomly disappearing for almost an hour talking to someone else. He just kept saying it was none of my business, its my phone and i'll do what i want with it (gay). So i was like fine its my food and you're not having it. (i know im a child). And he was like fine i'll just go home and eat there im not gonna beg for food. So i went and threw it in the bin and he left, and now i just feel like a massive idiot. I wasted loads of food just to be a bitch, and now hes gone and i wanted him here :cry: The worst part is he's actually in the right this time :/ xx
> 
> 
> I'd do exactly the same! I am so jealous that FOB is with my best friends sister right now :/ I keep wanting to text him but i restrain yourself! It does feel like your buisness when you still love them !!Click to expand...

It *IS* our business! :haha:



leoniebabey said:


> I found out that FOB has a new gf o.0 and she's a bit of an idiot considering she knows the whole situation that he doesnt see him or anything.
> But on the plus side im prettyer than her so yeah ;)
> 
> ohhh and i now hve to go to court because he pleaded not guilty arghhhh!!
> 
> oh AND he's unblocked me on fb (i can now see when he comments of friends things ect.) so i had a nosey AND HE STILL HAS THE EFFING CHEEK TO HAVE DISCUSTING PICS OF ME AND A ONE OF LO!!!! ARGH GET EM OFF

Urghhh what a twat! Pleaded not guilty to the violence and stuff is that? What an actual idiot, when FOB got his (now ex) gf she knew that he had only just dumped me, and that i was pregnant, AND that he also had a kid with her best friend!!! But she still went out with him! Girls can be so naive... Like i was lol. Well at least you're prettier ;) Thats definitely a plus! And as if you have to go to court, how draining, but on the plus side again it will take aggeeeeees and ages, FOB started court proceedings in May 2009 for his daughter cos her mum dont let him see her, and its still going on now, and nowhere near over yet... So at least you can keep him away for a fair amount of time! xxx


----------



## rjb

I need advice from you girls.
FOB has started getting his life together for the baby and me.
But I'm scared it's just a short term thing..
My parents hate him, but I dont.. How could I? He's the father of my LO!
He's got a job and started up school again, and he's quit the drugs and even smoking, and he's quit screwing around.
I still love him, never stopped.
And he told a friend he still loves me.
So.
Basically,
What do I do?


----------



## annawrigley

rjb said:


> I need advice from you girls.
> FOB has started getting his life together for the baby and me.
> But I'm scared it's just a short term thing..
> My parents hate him, but I dont.. How could I? He's the father of my LO!
> He's got a job and started up school again, and he's quit the drugs and even smoking, and he's quit screwing around.
> I still love him, never stopped.
> And he told a friend he still loves me.
> So.
> Basically,
> What do I do?

What do you want to do? Where did you find out about these changes? Was it from him or do you have proof? Sorry to sound like an interrogator lool just trying to get a picture of it :flower: I dont know much about your situation with him, but it does sound like he's changing. Is he a good dad to Adelaide? Was he a good boyfriend to you? (Minus the drugs etc) I think you should talk to him, see where you stand :flower:

PS random but the more I see your LO's name the more I love it! I liked it before, but now its a definite contender for my future baby girl!! :winkwink:


----------



## rjb

He was a good boyfriend when he wasn't high or drunk, and he hasn't ever met Adelaide so I'm not sure, but I think he could be.
I'm not sure what I want to do. And I found out from him telling a friend, so obviously he could be lying but I don't know if he is or not.
I really want to believe he's changing though.

And I'm glad you like it haha it just came to me one day


----------



## QuintinsMommy

annawrigley said:


> Callie-xoxox said:
> 
> 
> I have a question.
> I have a bf and he is great with Lyrik
> We dont live together am I still a single mom?
> I am still doing everything for Lyrik.
> 
> I'd say if you still do everything for her and you live apart then yeah you are. If he lived with you and you did equal amounts for her then no I wouldnt say so. Its kinda like I have friends that are great with Noah but they dont live with me and they dont do any of the 'childcare', same kinda thing just he is your bf :D It annoys me though when people get bfs who arent the baby's dad and they do absolutely everything together, act like the dad, take on the baby as their own and the mum still claims to be a single mum and goes on about how hard it is :huh: xxClick to expand...

when it comes to money I'm still a single mom, tho i have a roommate and a boyfriend, but Quintin is my child alone even if I do have more help now? iykwim


----------



## QuintinsMommy

rjb said:


> He was a good boyfriend when he wasn't high or drunk, and he hasn't ever met Adelaide so I'm not sure, but I think he could be.
> I'm not sure what I want to do. And I found out from him telling a friend, so obviously he could be lying but I don't know if he is or not.
> I really want to believe he's changing though.
> 
> And I'm glad you like it haha it just came to me one day

I would give it time, if he is really going to change his life for you and baby, then its gonna take time no reason to rush in anything right away 

FOB has never met Quintin before either , sometimes when I'm out shopping I always think how strange it would be to run into him :haha:


----------



## MommyGrim

Hello girls! I'm a single teen mommy =] (with a dick FOB lol) I hope you don't mind me just joining in on here lol


----------



## Callie-xoxox

QuintinsMommy said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Callie-xoxox said:
> 
> 
> I have a question.
> I have a bf and he is great with Lyrik
> We dont live together am I still a single mom?
> I am still doing everything for Lyrik.
> 
> I'd say if you still do everything for her and you live apart then yeah you are. If he lived with you and you did equal amounts for her then no I wouldnt say so. Its kinda like I have friends that are great with Noah but they dont live with me and they dont do any of the 'childcare', same kinda thing just he is your bf :D It annoys me though when people get bfs who arent the baby's dad and they do absolutely everything together, act like the dad, take on the baby as their own and the mum still claims to be a single mum and goes on about how hard it is :huh: xxClick to expand...
> 
> when it comes to money I'm still a single mom, tho i have a roommate and a boyfriend, but Quintin is my child alone even if I do have more help now? iykwimClick to expand...

I feel the same way.
kyle does help with Lyrik when he is over but that is not even half of the time.



Ohh I am moving out on my OWN in 25 days!!!!


----------



## newmommy23

I'm a newly single mommy. I'm 20 so not technically a teen but will you let me in anyway??


----------



## MommyGrim

Hey Keegan! How's Mollymaia doing? She's sooooooo cute!!


----------



## newmommy23

She's good! Fussy this past weekend baaahhh. How's Avalon? Us BNB ladies make the prettiest babies <3


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Callie-xoxox said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Callie-xoxox said:
> 
> 
> I have a question.
> I have a bf and he is great with Lyrik
> We dont live together am I still a single mom?
> I am still doing everything for Lyrik.
> 
> I'd say if you still do everything for her and you live apart then yeah you are. If he lived with you and you did equal amounts for her then no I wouldnt say so. Its kinda like I have friends that are great with Noah but they dont live with me and they dont do any of the 'childcare', same kinda thing just he is your bf :D It annoys me though when people get bfs who arent the baby's dad and they do absolutely everything together, act like the dad, take on the baby as their own and the mum still claims to be a single mum and goes on about how hard it is :huh: xxClick to expand...
> 
> when it comes to money I'm still a single mom, tho i have a roommate and a boyfriend, but Quintin is my child alone even if I do have more help now? iykwimClick to expand...
> 
> I feel the same way.
> kyle does help with Lyrik when he is over but that is not even half of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh I am moving out on my OWN in 25 days!!!!Click to expand...

glad, I'm not alone in how I feel,
and woo! hope you like living on your own 



newmommy23 said:


> I'm a newly single mommy. I'm 20 so not technically a teen but will you let me in anyway??

I'm 20 too, (will be 21 this year)


----------



## MommyGrim

newmommy23 said:


> She's good! Fussy this past weekend baaahhh. How's Avalon? Us BNB ladies make the prettiest babies <3

Haha, that sounds just like Avalon lol. She's a total fussybutt!! :haha: And we do! Every baby I've ever seen on here was gorgeous!:flower:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

another reason I still feel like a single parent, is because i still do all the care alone, waking up early, OH sleeps in for another 2 hrs after I get up with Quin, and I change every diaper,give baths, and such, OH only plays with him sometimes, but so does my roommate,
one nice thing about living with OH and my roommate is someone can watch him so i can do something like shower! 
what do you do when you shower with LO? untill I moved to my new house Quin always came in the shower with me. lol


----------



## annawrigley

Usually go during his morning nap, but if theres no time and we have to be somewhere or something I put him in his highchair in front of the tv with some snacks lol.. Keeps him quiet for long enough. My showers only take 5 mins so if he's happy watching tv i'll carry on getting ready, if he's whinging when i'm out the shower I bring him into my bedroom/bathroom while I get dressed & do make up. Its a bit of a pain, I like taking my time to get ready in the morning and easing slowly into the day, or I feel all rushed and stressed, but I guess thats just not possible anymore :haha: xx


----------



## rjb

today is not a good day for me.
i can't stop thinking about her dad. :(


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:hugs:


----------



## annawrigley

Bump! Feeling shitty today


----------



## JoJo16

awww :hugs: whats upp? 


been nearly a year since i last heard from fob and well over a year since he saw alice! x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Hey ...

hows everyone and all the LO's?!

im feeling shitty mainly about fed up of being on my own ment to be meeting someone friday but :shrug: nervous i guess


----------



## leoniebabey

Hello :) were both fine. 
Been a tiring day cant beleive he dragged me all the way to court i had to be there at 9.30 am to plead guilty so i didnt evedn have to go in grrrr.
Glad its finally over ... or not!
Now he wants to see LO, he can take me to court because i wont back down on this one, it's got me feeling panicky no way is my baby going anywhere near him without me there!

but on the PLUS side :) there finally getting my child maintenence sorted
oooo £5 that'll buy alot !


----------



## Mellie1988

I don't think he will get access alone if hes just pleaded guilty to attacking you hun :hugs: he will probably get supervised access a few hours a week or something with family services present? Can't believe he is all of a sudden saying this now though, sounds like hes doing it just to get at you, as he hasn't even asked to see Morgan since you split has he?? 

x


----------



## Becyboo__x

leoniebabey said:


> Hello :) were both fine.
> Been a tiring day cant beleive he dragged me all the way to court i had to be there at 9.30 am to plead guilty so i didnt evedn have to go in grrrr.
> Glad its finally over ... or not!
> Now he wants to see LO, he can take me to court because i wont back down on this one, it's got me feeling panicky no way is my baby going anywhere near him without me there!
> 
> but on the PLUS side :) there finally getting my child maintenence sorted
> oooo £5 that'll buy alot !

Glad your both good :)!
I saw your status's .. if you ever need to chat im there uno any rants anything ill understand as iv been through pretty shit times with FOB too :hugs: .. You will be able to sort contact out with you there or an actual person who deals with that stuff there but i think morgan would feel more secure knowing your there but if he did that to you i doubt you would want to be near him! i said the same about masons dad.. he wouldnt be having him alone if he wanted too not at first! think the kid would be terrified of going to a stranger even being the dad! .. Glad there sorting it! hasnt he got a job or anything? .. mine can't be sorted which is annoying it was going ahead £30 a week.. but now theyve told me "were arranging a DNA test" .. great so means waiting for him to agree to it which he won't so hell have to pay anyway if he ignores the letters as he said he is.. :dohh: just hope he does it so can just prove it thats the main point to all of this cause he split with me because what another girl made up :wacko: 
xx


----------



## leoniebabey

Mellie1988 said:


> I don't think he will get access alone if hes just pleaded guilty to attacking you hun :hugs: he will probably get supervised access a few hours a week or something with family services present? Can't believe he is all of a sudden saying this now though, sounds like hes doing it just to get at you, as he hasn't even asked to see Morgan since you split has he??
> 
> x

I know he deffo wont get it alone but it's the actually either letting LO go see him supervised without me or me going when i dont want to see him i saw him in the corridoor today and started shaking it was awful. They nearly made me walk past but i point blank refused i said you can search me here
i know nope he's not bothered at all becayse he didnt want supervised acess grrrr x



Becyboo__x said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> Hello :) were both fine.
> Been a tiring day cant beleive he dragged me all the way to court i had to be there at 9.30 am to plead guilty so i didnt evedn have to go in grrrr.
> Glad its finally over ... or not!
> Now he wants to see LO, he can take me to court because i wont back down on this one, it's got me feeling panicky no way is my baby going anywhere near him without me there!
> 
> but on the PLUS side :) there finally getting my child maintenence sorted
> oooo £5 that'll buy alot !
> 
> Glad your both good :)!
> I saw your status's .. if you ever need to chat im there uno any rants anything ill understand as iv been through pretty shit times with FOB too :hugs: .. You will be able to sort contact out with you there or an actual person who deals with that stuff there but i think morgan would feel more secure knowing your there but if he did that to you i doubt you would want to be near him! i said the same about masons dad.. he wouldnt be having him alone if he wanted too not at first! think the kid would be terrified of going to a stranger even being the dad! .. Glad there sorting it! hasnt he got a job or anything? .. mine can't be sorted which is annoying it was going ahead £30 a week.. but now theyve told me "were arranging a DNA test" .. great so means waiting for him to agree to it which he won't so hell have to pay anyway if he ignores the letters as he said he is.. :dohh: just hope he does it so can just prove it thats the main point to all of this cause he split with me because what another girl made up :wacko:
> xxClick to expand...

ah thanks hunny :) he's just such an arsehole, i know i dont want him going alone he doesnt know his dad it would be like giving him to some random perosn in the street! It's horrible being in this situation isnt it :hugs: dont know why they cant just pull their act together. 
No he's on benefits whihc is good in 1 way because he cant not pay they take the money out before they give him it but i only get a £5 but £5 better off in my pocket than his! oh that sounds like such ana nnoying situation hope he comes round and does it! What i hate the most is when you see dads fighting for their kids and cant because of mothers that wont let them see the kids for whatever reason and then theirs fathers that just dont give a shit about their kids. 
ahh i hate rumours why did she make it up was she jelous or something ?
xx


----------



## rjb

am i still a STM?
i'm back with my FOB, but i still take care of Adelaide on my own.
:shrug:


----------



## lily123

rjb said:


> am i still a STM?
> i'm back with my FOB, but i still take care of Adelaide on my own.
> :shrug:

IDK, i'd say seeing as you guys are now engaged, that you're not a STM.
x


----------



## annawrigley

JoJo16 said:


> awww :hugs: whats upp?

Dunnoo really just losing all hope that I'll ever find anyone again! Nice guys are hard enough to come by as it is, let alone one that will take on a child as well. And have to deal with difficult FOB who would definitely try to ruin things. Bleh


----------



## Becyboo__x

leoniebabey said:


> Mellie1988 said:
> 
> 
> I don't think he will get access alone if hes just pleaded guilty to attacking you hun :hugs: he will probably get supervised access a few hours a week or something with family services present? Can't believe he is all of a sudden saying this now though, sounds like hes doing it just to get at you, as he hasn't even asked to see Morgan since you split has he??
> 
> x
> 
> I know he deffo wont get it alone but it's the actually either letting LO go see him supervised without me or me going when i dont want to see him i saw him in the corridoor today and started shaking it was awful. They nearly made me walk past but i point blank refused i said you can search me here
> i know nope he's not bothered at all becayse he didnt want supervised acess grrrr x
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> Hello :) were both fine.
> Been a tiring day cant beleive he dragged me all the way to court i had to be there at 9.30 am to plead guilty so i didnt evedn have to go in grrrr.
> Glad its finally over ... or not!
> Now he wants to see LO, he can take me to court because i wont back down on this one, it's got me feeling panicky no way is my baby going anywhere near him without me there!
> 
> but on the PLUS side :) there finally getting my child maintenence sorted
> oooo £5 that'll buy alot !Click to expand...
> 
> Glad your both good :)!
> I saw your status's .. if you ever need to chat im there uno any rants anything ill understand as iv been through pretty shit times with FOB too :hugs: .. You will be able to sort contact out with you there or an actual person who deals with that stuff there but i think morgan would feel more secure knowing your there but if he did that to you i doubt you would want to be near him! i said the same about masons dad.. he wouldnt be having him alone if he wanted too not at first! think the kid would be terrified of going to a stranger even being the dad! .. Glad there sorting it! hasnt he got a job or anything? .. mine can't be sorted which is annoying it was going ahead £30 a week.. but now theyve told me "were arranging a DNA test" .. great so means waiting for him to agree to it which he won't so hell have to pay anyway if he ignores the letters as he said he is.. :dohh: just hope he does it so can just prove it thats the main point to all of this cause he split with me because what another girl made up :wacko:
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> ah thanks hunny :) he's just such an arsehole, i know i dont want him going alone he doesnt know his dad it would be like giving him to some random perosn in the street! It's horrible being in this situation isnt it :hugs: dont know why they cant just pull their act together.
> No he's on benefits whihc is good in 1 way because he cant not pay they take the money out before they give him it but i only get a £5 but £5 better off in my pocket than his! oh that sounds like such ana nnoying situation hope he comes round and does it! What i hate the most is when you see dads fighting for their kids and cant because of mothers that wont let them see the kids for whatever reason and then theirs fathers that just dont give a shit about their kids.
> ahh i hate rumours why did she make it up was she jelous or something ?
> xxClick to expand...

Anytime seriously im only a click away if i lived closer id say id come and see you cheer you up abit! shame everyone lives like diff areas! :( and i live really out the way which is annoying.. Exactly least its money! and same will be happening with masons dad .. money will come out before he gets his wages but itll be took out that :) hell be confused aswell which will be funny.. but he earns over 200 a month so he can cough up abit stindgy arse .. I totally agree i got a mouth full about this though on facebook cause i was offensive about saying id do anything for masons dad to be around i dont know how other people can push the dad away when theyve done nothing wrong, and then they get a new bf and let them be dad! .. Who knows why she said it... people didnt want me to be with him i guess but it was nothing to do with anyone.. his own mum wasnt exactly polite about everything she said she was hoping it was the Nat in bed with him when she saw i stopped over (Nat is the person who started the shit etc) .. I was like :huh: wtf?! and she told me to abort the baby over the phone :grr: some people just need to butt out
xxx


----------



## lily123

annawrigley said:


> JoJo16 said:
> 
> 
> awww :hugs: whats upp?
> 
> Dunnoo really just losing all hope that I'll ever find anyone again! Nice guys are hard enough to come by as it is, let alone one that will take on a child as well. And have to deal with difficult FOB who would definitely try to ruin things. BlehClick to expand...

:hugs: don't worry!! You WILL find someone, and it'll be someone who is worthy of you both and treats you well unlike FOB. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

.


----------



## JoJo16

annawrigley said:


> JoJo16 said:
> 
> 
> awww :hugs: whats upp?
> 
> Dunnoo really just losing all hope that I'll ever find anyone again! Nice guys are hard enough to come by as it is, let alone one that will take on a child as well. And have to deal with difficult FOB who would definitely try to ruin things. BlehClick to expand...

yeaa i no how u feel :( it will happen for us all at some point tho :D and untill then we get to have our LOs all to ourself lol. 
i still cant imagine having to 'share' alice LMAO! x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lily123 said:


> rjb said:
> 
> 
> am i still a STM?
> i'm back with my FOB, but i still take care of Adelaide on my own.
> :shrug:
> 
> IDK, i'd say seeing as you guys are now engaged, that you're not a STM.
> xClick to expand...

lol no. I'm not an STM anymore. 



JoJo16 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoJo16 said:
> 
> 
> awww :hugs: whats upp?
> 
> Dunnoo really just losing all hope that I'll ever find anyone again! Nice guys are hard enough to come by as it is, let alone one that will take on a child as well. And have to deal with difficult FOB who would definitely try to ruin things. BlehClick to expand...
> 
> yeaa i no how u feel :( it will happen for us all at some point tho :D and untill then we get to have our LOs all to ourself lol.
> i still cant imagine having to 'share' alice LMAO! xClick to expand...

you guys will meet someone! don't worry :hugs::hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ugh fml looks like im back here.


----------



## annawrigley

QuintinsMommy said:


> ugh fml looks like im back here.

:(:( What happened? :hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i donno, he didn't come home friday night, got into a fight saturday he went out, come home for a bit, and didn't come home last night, and before he left yesterday he said I was single and he doesn't love me :'( and I went on facebook and he changed his status has been commenting on the girls picture who he has been with all weekand so im pretty sure they are fucking! god im soooo heartbroken:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## lily123

QuintinsMommy said:


> ugh fml looks like im back here.

Nooo what happened? :hugs:
x

ETA: I just read the above. What an asshole!!! :grr: why the hell did he do that?!?! he had no reason to... that's just inexcusable behavior IMO! He'll come crawling back i bet, but seriously Rome, if he'd just do that for no reason, then he's not worthy of you!
:hugs:
xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:hugs: :cry: he went out friday night, and I watched our kids, and I was like okay but come home before morning don't be out too late and he didnt come home till 10aam the next day, :cry: I was just like a babysitter for him! and he owes me $500 dollars and he ran my cell phone bill up so high i can't pay it :cry: and all his stuff is here :cry: my mom said if he isn't back in 2 that I should just get rid of his pets because I shouldn't have to care for them :cry:


----------



## ~RedLily~

:hugs::hugs: I'm sorry Rome x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:hugs: thanks im so sad, i can't sleep or eat, i forgot what heartbreak felt like


----------



## lily123

Babe he's an idiot. Text him and tell him to come get his stuff and his pets, and to give you your $500 today. Has he spoke to you?
I'm so sorry. It must be so hard. This is easier said than done, but he sounds like an idiot, don't take him back hon :hugs: xxxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

no he hasn't and he doesnt have a phone he was using mine but my mom took it away


----------



## Mellie1988

:hugs: Rome xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

is it so sad that half of me never wants him to come home to get his things? and the other half of me wants him here so bad I could die? :cry:


----------



## Rhio92

:hugs: :hugs: You forget how bad heartbreak hurts :hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

still hasn't came back to get any of his things, tho most of the things in the house are his, I poured juice all over his couch and cut up his cds lmao im going to hell


----------



## Rhio92

QuintinsMommy said:


> still hasn't came back to get any of his things, tho most of the things in the house are his, I poured juice all over his couch and cut up his cds lmao im going to hell

:rofl: Go Rome!


----------



## rockys-mumma

I'm so sorry to hear things are not working out! But, go Rome for your destructive streak!! If things don't get better and he doesn't pay up then stop destroying his stuff and start selling it :hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

still hasn't come home :( i will give it another day or so then i will sell the dogs


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oh god, he came home with hiss friend and i lost my mind, i dont deal with upset well, i was like are you fucking her? and hes like no? and im like did you kiss her? and hes like no but i flirt with her alot, and i freaked out and pushed him and the cops were almost called, and i bagged him to come back home tonight, but he said maybe but probs not after pushing him like that :cry: I need to sleep or something I'm not okay right now


----------



## rockys-mumma

Argh he's such an ass! You were totally mad and I think if he uses you pushing him as the reason if he don't come back I think he is using it as an excuse! Your worth so much more hun :hugs:

Try to sleep but seriously your entitled to be a bitch so dont worry yourself!! xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

thank you, i will try to sleep tonight when quin goes to bed which is in 5 hrs lol long day. my friend she would stop by later and i hope she does. 
I hope myke comes home.


----------



## Rhio92

:hugs: x


----------



## Callie-xoxox

:hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

he doesnt seem to be coming home tonight


----------



## Leah_xx

Hey guys.
Broke up with FOB last week and guess what??
He is already "talking" to another girl 
lied straight to my face.
Gotta love seeing it on facebook


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:hugs: join the heart broken club!


----------



## Leah_xx

Thanks!
Never thought I would be here right now but its for the best


----------



## QuintinsMommy

are you okay?


----------



## lizardbreath

Awe Big hugs for Rome and Leah You guys are so awesome you deserve better, and way to destroy his couch Rome that seems like something I would do out of spite


----------



## newmommy23

:hugs:


----------



## newmommy23

Leah, e has been going on dates too. and we live together.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

okay so the plan is to collect all of ex clothes and give them to him today, and ask for the keys back,and to take his pets and ask him to get ahold of me when he wants to move the other things outta our house, well my house :cry:


----------



## JoJo16

aww rome im sorry it didnt work out for you guys xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

well hes home, i dont know where we stand he swears he didnt do anything with her, I believe him cause he doesn't hold things back even when i wish he did, my moms coming over at 6 and I promised I would kick him out but i didnt :( im scared of her reaction


----------



## Leah_xx

Rome- I am getting better. I have to worry about Gracelynn and i cant miserable dwelling on something

Keegan- that is absolutley crazyy!!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

well its almost 3am here, i can't sleep :( hes up in our bed and he says he doesn't love me, and he asked me to stop crying he can't sleep lol fml


----------



## divershona

big hugs rome :hugs:

you deserve so much better. things will be okay one way or another don't worry :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

well he slept with someone else on our break so that hurts, he cried and told me, so we are gonna work on things :hugs: not an STM right now but I don't know how long this will last


----------



## alysedelovely

Just guard your heart, Rome. You're a lovely lady and deserve an amazing guy. I am all for working it out. I've been there before. :) good luck.

As for me, I am single and trying to stay single so I can work on me and get back into shape.. but i forgot how much i love being with someone :(


----------



## QuintinsMommy

QuintinsMommy said:


> well he slept with someone else on our break so that hurts, he cried and told me, so we are gonna work on things :hugs: not an STM right now but I don't know how long this will last

as most of you know this lasted about a few more days, today he came and took his things outta the house:cry::cry: and was one the phone with his new girlfriend. :cry::cry: my house is soo empty there is almost nothing in it, Im sitting my only chair with the laptop feeling sorry for myself.
when he was here we ended up sleeping together , never understand why I have to put myself through more pain then I need to! but after his girlfriend called and I yelled just so you know I fucked your boyfriend and she didn't even believe me! :cry: I thought it was fair cause he slept with him while he was mine. 
quin tried to go with myke which hurt, quin kept tryin to get myke hold him. ... when he left I was like my house is empty like my heart and hes like don't be so dramatic and Im like no I will hold on to this pain forever and hes like noo, and im like when I said I love you forever I meant it. I know one day it will be easier but it hurts now . not only do I miss him I miss his daughter too. :cry: 
I don't understand how someone can tattoo your name on there body, call your child theirs then just move on so fast?
:cry:


----------



## Rhio92

:hugs: hun... Don't know what to say, I know it must hurt really bad right now, but one day the pain *will* end and you'll find someone who deserves your heart x


----------



## Becyboo__x

:hugs:

you derserve much better Rome!


----------



## JoJo16

ive been single since may 2009 :( who is hiding the nice guys? fess up


----------



## annawrigley

JoJo16 said:


> ive been single since may 2009 :( who is hiding the nice guys? fess up

Lol I'd like to know too. I've been single since November 2009 :/ x


----------



## JoJo16

there must be some out there surely!!! lmaooo just as im typing this i see this ad underneath .... Date Singles in Your Area Looking for a Date? Why not try Match? It's easy, sign up for Free! www.match.com


----------



## leoniebabey

im also on the hunt, i've been single since august 10, although did meet someone 'breifly' in november/december but it didnt work out lol!


----------



## Rhio92

I have theeeeem :dance: They're all hiding under my bed. I'd share them but there isn't enough to go round.

LOL jk. I think good men are going extinct. They're very hard to find these days :nope:


----------



## lauram_92

why have i never noticed this thread? :dohh:
just found out oliver's "father" (i use that term loosely seeing as he has never met him, & i've not spoken to him in almost a year) is moving to cyprus next week! i hope he gets sunburnt. :flower:


----------



## Rhio92

lauram_92 said:


> why have i never noticed this thread? :dohh:
> just found out oliver's "father" (i use that term loosely seeing as he has never met him, & i've not spoken to him in almost a year) is moving to cyprus next week! i hope he gets sunburnt. :flower:

:rofl:


----------



## Neferet

Hoobledoop! I haven't posted in this thread for freakin' ages! How is everyone?

Anyone else love being single? or is it just me that really doesn't want to be in a relationship? XD


----------



## annawrigley

Nope just you ;)
Most of the time I'm ok with it, I like getting to do whatever I want and hogging the bed, but lots of the time I wish I had someone to huggle :p


----------



## Neferet

I wish I could hog the bed, but Isaac does that for me lol.

You have Noah to huggle!


----------



## annawrigley

I knoow but its different :p


----------



## Neferet

lolol true... I don't even remember what a normal-sized human hug feels like! XD


----------



## annawrigley

Lol,does Ike pat you when he hugs you?


----------



## Neferet

He did for a while, but he doesn't anymore. He has taken to occasionally biting me though.-_-


----------



## annawrigley

Lol Noah bites my feet, he's a maniac


----------



## Neferet

lol! Ike loves to sniff my feet... Toddlers are weird!


----------



## heather92

:wave:

I guess I get to join you now... I got dumped last weekend because I don't put out enough. :thumbup:

I just got a text from my darling ex - "Hey I'm spending the weekend at the Marriott Hotel with my girlfriend and her friend, what are you doing? ;)"

](*,)


----------



## Leah_xx

Wow what and ass for texting that to you
Guys are really poo right now


----------



## QuintinsMommy

guys are assholes.


----------



## Neferet

Guys are rectumfaces.


----------



## lauram_92

the guys where i live are ugly.


----------



## Rhio92

I'm double joining... The guy that I started to see dumped me because I wouldn't have sex :gun: 

I think I might become a nun :/


----------



## heather92

Rhio92 said:


> I'm double joining... The guy that I started to see dumped me because I wouldn't have sex :gun:
> 
> I think I might become a nun :/

Guys are shit. :grr:


----------



## JessdueJan

Rhio92 said:


> I'm double joining... The guy that I started to see dumped me because I wouldn't have sex :gun:
> 
> I think I might become a nun :/

This is exactly what I decided this morning! 
Boys are idiots and can be so immature and one track minded :hugs:


----------



## Leah_xx

I think the nun part is good.
wonder how they will take it with us having kids?
:hehe:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

damn I don't believe in god tho :/


----------



## divershona

looks like i'm joining you girls on here :cry:


----------



## Natasha2605

divershona said:


> looks like i'm joining you girls on here :cry:

Omg? what happened? Hope your okay.

I'm not a STM but I like checking in to see how all you lovelies are doing :flower:


----------



## divershona

Natasha2605 said:


> divershona said:
> 
> 
> looks like i'm joining you girls on here :cry:
> 
> Omg? what happened? Hope your okay.
> 
> I'm not a STM but I like checking in to see how all you lovelies are doing :flower:Click to expand...

i think i'll be okay. OH ... can i still call him that? just walked out the door and said he's never coming back :cry: i'll fill you in more when i can see straight ... i'm having to touch type this :cry:


----------



## JoJo16

:hugs: were here for you. hope your ok x


----------



## JessdueJan

sending huge :hugs: hun


----------



## QuintinsMommy

divershona said:


> looks like i'm joining you girls on here :cry:

:hugs: I'm here for you if you need to talk


----------



## heather92

:hugs: I'm so sorry, girl.


----------



## annawrigley

:nope: I'm so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs: It'll be ok xxxxxx


----------



## divershona

thanks for all the hugs girls :)

he's turned up this morning with a huge bunch of flowers and his tail between his legs saying sorry. we've talked and agreed things have got to change but i'm willing to give it a go again. Good luck to all of you :)


----------



## annawrigley

divershona said:


> thanks for all the hugs girls :)
> 
> he's turned up this morning with a huge bunch of flowers and his tail between his legs saying sorry. we've talked and agreed things have got to change but i'm willing to give it a go again. Good luck to all of you :)

Thats good. I hope everything works out! I felt so bad for you cos I know how horrible it feels. I hope he grovels all day!! xxx


----------



## divershona

oh he will be :haha: he's even said he'll do kaya's shitty nappies for a whole month because he feels like a shit fiance bla bla bla ... told him he doesn't have to do it for a month but a week for definate ... here comes mummy with food that kaya loves but makes her nappies extra stinky !


----------



## divershona

btw, he can't handle shitty nappies lol, he's nearly sick when he's had to do them before!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yay hope everything works out!


----------



## annawrigley

FOB is seeing someone :/ He just rang me to tell me. I just said I hope he knows where his priorities lie and if he puts her before Noah once he can get fucked. And he's not having Noah on his own to show off to her as some sort of accessory, not that he has Noah on his own anyway but it's certainly not starting now. God I'm annoyed I want to break things, preferably his face. I need a hug so bad, sucks that the only person that would make me feel better is him


----------



## Rhio92

annawrigley said:


> FOB is seeing someone :/ He just rang me to tell me. I just said I hope he knows where his priorities lie and if he puts her before Noah once he can get fucked. And he's not having Noah on his own to show off to her as some sort of accessory, not that he has Noah on his own anyway but it's certainly not starting now. God I'm annoyed I want to break things, preferably his face. I need a hug so bad, sucks that the only person that would make me feel better is him

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Rhio92

I f*cking HATE FOB :growlmad: :cry::growlmad::nope::brat::bodyb::bike::hissy::devil::ninja::sad1::pop::gun::wine::saywhat::ignore::ignore::ignore::loo::sulk::grr::trouble:


----------



## annawrigley

Rhio92 said:


> I f*cking HATE FOB :growlmad: :cry::growlmad::nope::brat::bodyb::bike::hissy::devil::ninja::sad1::pop::gun::wine::saywhat::ignore::ignore::ignore::loo::sulk::grr::trouble:

Me too lol :hugs: I've just text him asking for my money back (£374.15) and he's like "I'm sure it wasnt that much, I'm sure it was more like 200" when I've got a detailed list of everything he owes me for. I'm an idiot for ever lending him in the first place but if he's got a new hoe to splash the cash on I fucking want mine back first.


----------



## JoJo16

anna :hugs::hugs::hugs: i hope he doesnt piss about xxx


----------



## rockys-mumma

Anna :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: shame we all live so far apart xx


----------



## annawrigley

It really is, my "friends" are shit as well. Well bar maybe one person. Just learnt my "best friend" was out with this girl the night that he met her, days after telling me how skint she was and how sorry she was she couldn't come out with me :growlmad: People are shit!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:hugs:


----------



## JoJo16

ggrrr i hate it when people use that excuse :dohh:


----------



## Rhio92

I agree Anna! 'Friends' these days :nope:

Time for a rant...

FOB and I split in September, I was fucking heartbroken, we briefly got together at Christmas, but things didn't work out. I _finally_ got over him, and met someone. FOB finds out and he kicks off like mad, sends the guy threatening texts etc :growlmad: He was like _soooo_ obv jealous. Then I find out he's seeing some SLAG. I mean, she has 'yeah boii' tattood on her arse. She's little, and ratty, with an ugly face. She's thicker than 2 short planks. She's got an annoying voice, and all I ever hear is 'Cammy, babehhh' :sick: I fucking hate the slag. I mean WTF does he see? He had me; sexy, gorgeous and intelligent :rofl: I wish  And he chooses the fat rat on legs :hissy: Stupid dicky puney wimpy idiot. grrrrrrrr. Aaand. He didn't turn up to see Connor because he took her shopping :gun:

*breeeeeeath* Rant over.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:hugs:


----------



## annawrigley

Why are they all such nobs?!?!?!? She sounds like a right classy bird, that'll deffo last


----------



## JoJo16

omg that tattoo says it all lol!!

i have nobody to moan about. ive not seen or heard from fob since feb last year. i seriously dont even know if hes still alive lol (not that i care ;))


----------



## Leah_xx

FOB just came and got gracelynn( 35 mins late) after not seeing her for almost 2 weeks.


----------



## lily123

(I'm not an STM, but i still like to come see how you guys are :))
Anna :hugs: :hugs: i've text you already lol but just wanted to say that i'm only a text away and anytime you need a friend, and i only live a train ride away (until september, then i'll live like a 5 min walk away haha!) you and Noah are always welcome at mine as well, i have a travel cot, spare high chair and spare room so you definitely need to come over for a few glasses of wine and a bitch about FOB/life!!
:hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

JoJo16 said:


> omg that tattoo says it all lol!!
> 
> i have nobody to moan about. ive not seen or heard from fob since feb last year. i seriously dont even know if hes still alive lol (not that i care ;))

I`m in the same boat as you tho i heard from FOB a few months ago but i told him to go die. :blush:


----------



## lauram_92

i last spoke to fob when i was 12 weeks pregnant when he told me i was 'bang out of line' for telling his mum i was pregnant. well if he wasn't going to tell her then i was! turns out they want no contact :gun:
i seen him when i was 38 weeks pregnant when i went shopping. it was awkward. we never even looked at each other & he tried to avoid me so badly :thumbup: i hate him :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lol i always think how fucking weird it would be if i was out and saw FOB lol


----------



## lauram_92

fob has moved to cyprus apparently so i can finally go shopping without seeing his fugly face :D


----------



## QuintinsMommy

thats good, as far as i know fob still lives locally, I saw his mom at a store and she took my ID ( i was buying smokes ) so she clearly knew who I was and didnt say a word to me.


----------



## JoJo16

Rome thats well bad she that she didn't even say anything lol! Fob lives 5mins up the road from me and I've never bumped into him or his family. I would run if i saw them lol.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

my mom says when i become a police officer it be soo funny if i got a call about him or had to pull his car over or something!


----------



## lauram_92

^ thats so funny! does his mum know you've had his baby?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yea i told is family when i was pregnant


----------



## annawrigley

Urgh so annoyed with FOB
Up until now we had been getting on fine, when he's back from uni he practically lives at my house and sees Noah all the time with me here and has never had a problem with it. He's never had Noah on his own and has never had any desire to, he prefers someone to be there because he is shit and doesn't know how to look after him so prefers somebody else to do the hard stuff and let him just play.
Well since getting a girlfriend or "seeing someone" or whatever you kids call it these days he's decided he never wants to see me again and wants to start having Noah on his own, starting this Sunday (it was originally Thursday but I told him he's not just flouncing in and taking Noah out of nursery because he feels like it). I saw him last night at his mum's house and he was fine with me so this has literally come out of nowhere

Him: Am I having Noah Sunday
Me: Depends what you're doing
Him: Probs go get a Subway and go to park
Me: Its due to rain
Him: Cool well I'll adapt my plan on the day if it does
Me: When you're stranded in the park? [The park he's on about is a long bus ride away and nowhere near his house]
Him: Yeah. What time shall I get him
Me: Dunno I'll come
Him: I don't want you to. I don't want to spend time with Noah while your there any more
Me: Ah right why's that
Him: Because its not enjoyable. I don't need to socialise with you x
Me: Well you've been fine with it for 14 months, things aren't suddenly changing now that you have a hoe
Him: Nope I just don't like you. And I don't need to. I want to have my son on my own. You want to cause a scene. Then I don't want to see you.
Me: When did I cause a scene? What are you even talking about? I don't like you either but have managed to put up with you this long
Him: Well there you go, we no longer need to put up with each other
Me: Funny how you suddenly decide you want him on your own when you haven't for this long. Not happening
Him: I just don't wanna see you. Is happening, I don't want to see you. Get that into your ugly skull
Me: I'm not playing your stupid games Gareth
Him: Oh so this isn't a game you're playing... Let me have my son for the day I'm his father [LOL! When it suits him!]
Me: Nope. Not now. Its not a game at all, I'm questioning your motives. And the sudden hatred for me and the need to have him on your own coincides nicely with getting a hoe. So no. Find someone else to abuse

:grr:
He's not replied yet but I'm sure he's carefully constructing a nicely hateful abusive text. If he wants to play happy families with her he can knock her up (which no doubt he will). But he's not using my child as some sort of accessory, which is the only explanation I can draw from his sudden desire to take him out for the day. He can foooook off . ARGH so annoyed

ETA: Oh so she is his "girlfriend" as of today. Just seen on FB. That'll be where this came from then :thumbup:


----------



## lauram_92

aww anna :hugs:
hows it going now with you both? he is being a right asshole! (excuse my potty mouth).. so weird he is acting like this because he has a new girlfriend. i'd do the same as you've done! except i'd probably be less calm in my replies.

& as for the 'ugly skull' part *LOL LOL LOL* you are sooooo far from ugly.


----------



## JessdueJan

:hugs: what an idiot! Stick to your guns hun and don't let him just change everything now because of her. I'd be fuming if I was you! xx


----------



## leoniebabey

:hugs: hun, i'd tell him no, until your satisfied that his motives for wanting him on his own are gueinuine (sp.) then say you'll carry on how it was or not at all, then the balls in his court really.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:hugs: i agree you are far from ugly


----------



## annawrigley

Thanks girls. He is acting like nothing even happened now which pisses me off, he apologised but only because I said "arent you gonna apologise?" The texts got ALOT worse after I posted this... He's now saying I can come to the park (oooh I'm honoured :roll:) if its good weather and if its not we can go to the National Railway Museum (not as gay as it sounds, promise!) and the only reason he wanted Noah on his own is because he wanted his full attention. He always does this, says whatever he wants to me then carries on like nothing ever happened :coffee:


----------



## lily123

I've already text you, but just wanted to add, HE IS A DICKKKK!!!! Honestly the way he treats you is just awful.
and how dare he call you ugly! You're one of the most gorgeous people i know! he's just flinging stupid inacurate insults around because he has the mentality of a 12 year old.
Pisses me off how one minute he wants to be around you all the time, constantly texts you and expects you to do everything for him like you're still his girlfriend, then the next minute he's saying he doesn't like you and doesn't want to put up with you :wacko: such a bloody idiot. If i ever meet this man (which is kind of inevitable in York :lol:) i WILL give him a piece of my mind!
xxxxxxx


----------



## annawrigley

Yup he's a fool. That's what confused me cos he is so obsessed normally, cooking me meals, getting takeaways, watching films, :sex:, the works, then bam get outa my life

He just text me saying
"I'm truly sorry I love my son more than life itself"
I said "So do I, there was no need to be so cruel"
and he's like "I know, I'm sorry I just want all his attention and him to get used to me and him time x"


----------



## Rhio92

Biiig :hugs: What a dick :gun: xxx


----------



## lily123

annawrigley said:


> Yup he's a fool. That's what confused me cos he is so obsessed normally, cooking me meals, getting takeaways, watching films, :sex:, the works, then bam get outa my life
> 
> He just text me saying
> "I'm truly sorry I love my son more than life itself"
> I said "So do I, there was no need to be so cruel"
> and he's like "I know, I'm sorry I just want all his attention and him to get used to me and him time x"

It's good that he apologised, however take it with a pinch of salt hun, knowing him he'll probably do this again next month :dohh:
You have sunday to look forward to now :winkwink:


----------



## newmommy23

my fob met a girl :(


----------



## Rhio92

newmommy23 said:


> my fob met a girl :(

Aww big :hugs: hun xxxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

you okay keegan ?


----------



## laura1991

newmommy23 said:


> my fob met a girl :(

:hugs:


----------



## young-mummy

Im joining you guys! im 18 and have a baby boy born 5/5/11
im also single because his dads a ball ache!!
weve always been on n off for about 14 months and then because i names my boy James i got a text when i was in hospital saying... " i hope you get cancer n you and your family suffer because i feel like im suffering with you naming my son that" what a nob!!!!
any way hello ladies :) id like to get to know some other single mummys xx


----------



## laura1991

young-mummy said:


> Im joining you guys! im 18 and have a baby boy born 5/5/11
> im also single because his dads a ball ache!!
> weve always been on n off for about 14 months and then because i names my boy James i got a text when i was in hospital saying... " i hope you get cancer n you and your family suffer because i feel like im suffering with you naming my son that" what a nob!!!!
> any way hello ladies :) id like to get to know some other single mummys xx



ooo thats harsh! what a idiot! Where abouts in manchester you from?


----------



## lauram_92

young-mummy said:


> Im joining you guys! im 18 and have a baby boy born 5/5/11
> im also single because his dads a ball ache!!
> weve always been on n off for about 14 months and then because i names my boy James i got a text when i was in hospital saying... " i hope you get cancer n you and your family suffer because i feel like im suffering with you naming my son that" what a nob!!!!
> any way hello ladies :) id like to get to know some other single mummys xx

bit over dramatic, i like the name james :)
i'm eighteen too! & have a little boy called oliver who is 15 weeks old.
congrats on your little man!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

what an asshole for saying that


----------



## annawrigley

Wow, he sounds like a erm, nice guy.......
Sounds like you'll fit in well here! :haha: I'm Anna, 18, and have a 14 month old called Noah xxx


----------



## newmommy23

I'm doing alright....I suppose. I am hating this. Why can't things just be easy?!!? I wish I had my insurance back so I could get at least get my depression meds back. This whole ordeal is just adding onto it. And his dumb little girl is making me so angry, blocking me on facebook and talking crap about me to him like I've done anything wrong!!


----------



## lauram_92

:hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:hugs:


----------



## young-mummy

laura1991 said:


> young-mummy said:
> 
> 
> Im joining you guys! im 18 and have a baby boy born 5/5/11
> im also single because his dads a ball ache!!
> weve always been on n off for about 14 months and then because i names my boy James i got a text when i was in hospital saying... " i hope you get cancer n you and your family suffer because i feel like im suffering with you naming my son that" what a nob!!!!
> any way hello ladies :) id like to get to know some other single mummys xx
> 
> 
> 
> ooo thats harsh! what a idiot! Where abouts in manchester you from?Click to expand...


i know, James is better without him.... :flower:im from Bury, what about you?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4m1EFMoRFvY


:dance:


----------



## Leah_xx

Hahah Rome that made my day


----------



## Desi's_lost

All I can think of when I see that is the bad dude in Alvin and the Chipmonks singing/dancing to that song. xD


----------



## 112110

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tSUxuz3mRM
:thumbup:


----------



## Leah_xx

^ That song was good


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:rofl:


----------



## bbyno1

I havn't posted in here as im not a STM but just wanted to say i honestly think you girls do such a great job.I think i would be lost without the help and support of OH. You girls are so strong and always seem to keep your head up.
Sounds gay but you really should give yourselfs a pat on the back:D


----------



## 112110

bbyno1 said:


> I havn't posted in here as im not a STM but just wanted to say i honestly think you girls do such a great job.I think i would be lost without the help and support of OH. You girls are so strong and always seem to keep your head up.
> Sounds gay but you really should give yourselfs a pat on the back:D

:cloud9:


----------



## annawrigley

Haha I hate the Single Ladies video, it creeps me out!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ESdn0MuJWQ


----------



## QuintinsMommy

herro ladies


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

you found it


----------



## sarah0108

:wave:


----------



## Mii

I never knew this thread existed :o


----------



## QuintinsMommy

M.e.j.b02-17 said:


> you found it

i know :D wooo


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Mii said:


> I never knew this thread existed :o

yep we use to have one in teen pregnancy too :thumbup:


----------



## Mii

QuintinsMommy said:


> Mii said:
> 
> 
> I never knew this thread existed :o
> 
> yep we use to have one in teen pregnancy too :thumbup:Click to expand...

I didnt see that one either! lol well Im glad someone brought this one back up :thumbup:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Mii said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mii said:
> 
> 
> I never knew this thread existed :o
> 
> yep we use to have one in teen pregnancy too :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt see that one either! lol well Im glad someone brought this one back up :thumbup:Click to expand...

that someone was me :thumbup:


----------



## Mii

Well thank you Rome! :happydance:


----------



## lauram_92

Aww I missed this thread <3


----------



## QuintinsMommy

same I couldnt find it :haha: but i was looking in my old threads and saw it lol.


----------



## Leah_xx

Hey Girls! :)


----------



## Mii

:wave:


----------



## Leah_xx

How is everyone tonight?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

pretty good :) quins playing with some cars right now :) we just ate a pizza we order :D


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hbu?


----------



## lauram_92

Leah..... I thought you got banned? :dohh:


----------



## Leah_xx

I had chinese at my aunts then came hone and ate a piece of pizza.
Grace is at her dads this wekeend and I'm going to dye my hair.

Laura- I'm Back!! I was unbanned. :)


----------



## Mii

Ooo.. I want some pizza :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

what? you were banned?! for what?


----------



## 10.11.12

I've just heard rumor that FOB and his new fiancee or whatever want to name their baby Nevaeh-Blakelyn Destiny :rofl: this from the boy who thought the name Holland (his oldest child) might be too "out there" and openly hates Edies name.


----------



## Mii

10.11.12 said:


> I've just heard rumor that FOB and his new fiancee or whatever want to name their baby Nevaeh-Blakelyn Destiny :rofl: this from the boy who thought the name Holland (his oldest child) might be too "out there" and openly hates Edies name.

Some people are just :wacko: :haha:

My friend added FOB to her facebook account so I could stalk him :rofl:


----------



## 10.11.12

I just feel bad for this kid with a name like that!


----------



## Leah_xx

I was being immature at one point and was causing problems. 
But I owned up to my actions


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Leah_xx said:


> I was being immature at one point and was causing problems.
> But I owned up to my actions

aww im always immature :thumbup:


----------



## Leah_xx

I try not to be. 
But sometimes I have out burst and I am


----------



## QuintinsMommy

your only human :)


----------



## Leah_xx

Yeah I am. :)


----------



## Mii

I dont know why but tonight feels like its about to be my breaking point :nope:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

whats wrong?


----------



## Mii

QuintinsMommy said:


> whats wrong?

Nothing is different tonight other then Myles not being a sleep :shrug: but I got to thinking of how different it would be taking care of Myles if I had more help and well In a way Im angry that FOB has no responsibilities he doesnt have to pay CS and well In a way I feel robbed :wacko: 


Also I really need a smoke :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

please dont say smoke :( im quiting and im finding it really really hard


----------



## Mii

QuintinsMommy said:


> please dont say smoke :( im quiting and im finding it really really hard

Ah sorry :dohh: :hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

its okay lol maybe I should put a huge note in my siggy :haha:


----------



## Mii

QuintinsMommy said:


> its okay lol maybe I should put a huge note in my siggy :haha:

:rofl: That could be helpful


----------



## Rhio92

:hi:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hey :)


----------



## sarah0108

Me and FOB are getting along


----------



## Rhio92

That's good :thumbup: :hugs: xxx


----------



## sarah0108

Can you tell by my facebook status LOL!

xx


----------



## Rhio92

ahahahaha yes :rofl:


----------



## sarah0108

:lol: Hes having the kids at my house tonight and im stopping at my friends after a few drinks :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

I thought you had an OH Leah?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

have fun sarah


----------



## xCookieDough

*Hey girls...I've joined this thread! Trying to feel optimistic about the future.*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

xCookieDough said:


> *Hey girls...I've joined this thread! Trying to feel optimistic about the future.*

welcome :flower:


----------



## Strawberrymum

Hey girls im a single mummy to have been since i was 20 weeks pregnant and my daughters nearly 2 so a long time lol 

Do you girls bother with dating?

Where do you meet the guys to date? im so fussy now its crazy if i dont think hes 'the one' i dont even bother being polite lol bad i know but i cant help it


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Strawberrymum said:


> Hey girls im a single mummy to have been since i was 20 weeks pregnant and my daughters nearly 2 so a long time lol
> 
> Do you girls bother with dating?
> 
> Where do you meet the guys to date? im so fussy now *its crazy if i dont think hes 'the one' i dont even bother being polite* lol bad i know but i cant help it

honestly I don't bother . this is me. If hes not exactly what I want then im not willing to take any time out of my day.


----------



## sarah0108

i meet people when i go out clubbing :blush:


----------



## Leah_xx

Strawberrymum said:


> Hey girls im a single mummy to have been since i was 20 weeks pregnant and my daughters nearly 2 so a long time lol
> 
> Do you girls bother with dating?
> 
> Where do you meet the guys to date? im so fussy now its crazy if i dont think hes 'the one' i dont even bother being polite lol bad i know but i cant help it

Yes and No. 
Long story short, I was with a guy who couldn't handle I had a kid so we dated for like 4 hours maybe :haha: And I was like whatever can't handle my child you don't get to handle me lol. Package deal :)
Then a few weeks later FOB's friend and I started dating and we have been together for 7 months now.


----------



## Leah_xx

annawrigley said:


> I thought you had an OH Leah?

I do Anna. 
I am still a single mommy. He doesn't buy anything and what not for Gracelynn.


----------



## Leah_xx

xCookieDough said:


> *Hey girls...I've joined this thread! Trying to feel optimistic about the future.*


Hey hun :wave:


----------



## lauram_92

Strawberrymum said:


> Do you girls bother with dating?

Nope! I never go out to meet anyone.


----------



## 10.11.12

When do you girls consider yourselves not single moms? (weird wording I know) I'm seeing someone and he hangs out with Edie and I at home and helps out a bit. I still feel like a single mom but I'm not sure if I technically am anymore.


----------



## Mii

I think anyone who isnt with FOB is still technicly a 'single mom' :shrug: because your baby isnt OH (or the guy your dating) resposibility and they can leave whenever.. but thats just what I think lol..
And about dating, I am seeing a guy at the moment :blush: We arent rushing into anything (because we both want to take it slow)

If he doesnt work out thought I probably wont date for a long time again :flower: Not until Im settled down on my own and getting myself on my feet anyways.


----------



## Strawberrymum

sarah0108 said:


> i meet people when i go out clubbing :blush:

maybe its my dancing that puts them off hehe 

i think your a single mum until your OH assumes the daddy role however long that may be. Financially, physically and emotionally supporting you and LO


----------



## QuintinsMommy

10.11.12 said:


> When do you girls consider yourselves not single moms? (weird wording I know) I'm seeing someone and he hangs out with Edie and I at home and helps out a bit. I still feel like a single mom but I'm not sure if I technically am anymore.

someone who doesn't live with a boyfriend/someone who financially supports thier child with out an OH or FOB/ someone who isn't engaged/


----------



## annawrigley

Yeah I agree with you all, I just think sometimes on this thread people get upset about being single and if theres loads of people who have OHs its a bit rubbing it in your face iykwim :shrug: Cos even if they aren't being a father to your child you still have somebody


----------



## Mii

^ true.. Im happy for the girls on bnb with OHs kinda gives me hope that I will eventually find someone who will accept that I have a baby:haha:


----------



## sarah0108

I actually don't mind being single lol


----------



## Rhio92

Single's cool :thumbup: I do get lonely sometimes though :/


----------



## QuintinsMommy

sarah0108 said:


> I actually don't mind being single lol

same. I did last year tho when I rushed into that relationship with myke cause I so badly wanted what other people have... but I really only found out that I don't have to be on search to find quintin a new father :thumbup:


----------



## sarah0108

Im some ways i find i am happier being single, when me and FOB get along,i do miss him, i spent the weekend with him actually, (not in a weird way! just as friends as he watched the kids at my house) but then i try and remind myself WHY we arent together and WHY i enjoy being single.


----------



## annawrigley

sarah0108 said:


> I actually don't mind being single lol

I don't either lol, playing devil's advocate ;)


----------



## lauram_92

10.11.12 said:


> When do you girls consider yourselves not single moms? (weird wording I know) I'm seeing someone and he hangs out with Edie and I at home and helps out a bit. I still feel like a single mom but I'm not sure if I technically am anymore.

I think if you live together they you're no longer a single parent, or if the new OH spends a lot of time with LO or helps out financially (not on little presents or what not, but more like necessities - formula, clothes etc). It's hard to "draw a line" between a single parent and not single.

I think whats hard about being a single parent is the amount of shows on TV that there is a mother & father, and books etc. I don't even like Oliver watching stuff like that because I don't want him to know what he is missing out on. I don't even speak to FOB so he is truely without a Dad, he doesn't have one he sees occassionally or anything like that. I also miss having someone to talk to, who I can trust.


----------



## MissMamma

not sure if i ever introduced my sad single ass in here... :wave: i'm Jessie, i'm single


----------



## Harli

Thought I would come in here for a 'single mommy hello' as well! :hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

all the single ladies.... :)


----------



## Mii

.. Put your hands up :haha:


----------



## Mellie1988

May be joining you single mummys after christmas :/ 

Me and OH aren't getting on atall at the moment and I don't think I love him anymore :confused: we haven't had sex in over 3 months now maybe? He rarely sleeps in our bed, hes actually been at his mums for the past few days as we just constantly argue and I actually can't stand to be in the same room as him sometimes :/ 

Its abit sad really as we have been together for 6 years now but things have just completely fizzled out, I wanna feel loved, feel abit special and i'm getting none of that. 

I'm mainly scared about all the mess its going to cause, we've obviously got the 2 kids together, a mortgage, loans, share a car....I really don't know what will happen with it all :confused:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oh no :hugs: I don't know what to say to you. is there no way to bring the romance back?


----------



## lauram_92

Mellie (I think your name is Melissa?) :hugs: Maybe it's for the best if you aren't getting on? But I hope you can work things out! x


----------



## Mellie1988

Thing is, I dont even know if I want to work things out, I think he will want to work things out.....I just can't see us being together forever etc, I don't get that butterly feeling, don't really miss him when hes gone? :shrug:


----------



## sarah0108

Me and FOB had that, thats why we split. We are getting along again though, we have discussed getting backtogether but we both agreed there is a lot we'd need to change and we'd need a new start.


----------



## MissMamma

mellie that sounds so similar to what i went through with OH [with a few added bonuses :dohh:] and one thing i would say is do not stay with him for the sake of the children or because you are scared about the mess. i definitely overstayed my welcome in our relationship and not only did it make me feel like shit because i was living with a man i didnt love and didnt even particularly like he is know using the fact that i lied to him about being in love with him to make out i am a terrible person and that i cant be trusted.

i know its really hard to be sure but try not to confuse feelings of worry about being alone or anxiousness about the mess its going to cause with feelings of love :hugs:


----------



## sarah0108

Totally agree with Jessie!


----------



## Mellie1988

Makes so much sense Jessie...

I feel awful I mean I'm confiding in you girls but i feel like I'm looking else where, I haven't cheated on OH but ive thought about it, which to me isn't right and it's not fair on OH. 

I think he's gonna be gutted, but I can't force myself to love someone? :shrug: 

I'm not worried about being on my own, worried how I will cope with bills on my own tho and what will happen with the house, I think OH will get it and I will probably rent somewhere? Then theres furniture, who gets what?! Argh :( 

I'm off tomorrow so gonna work out my finances etc.


----------



## annawrigley

Melissa :hugs:


----------



## Strawberrymum

:hugs: hope everything works out for you mellie


----------



## Mii

:hugs: 



is it odd that the thought of myles being around guys makes me feel weird?


----------



## Mellie1988

He's gone and stayed at his mum and dads again tonight :( I really do think it's over for us. 

I just need to work out how I'm going to afford it all, like I've seen properties that I could probably get, but u need a 1st month rent and a deposit....it's like £900 that I haven't or will ever have anytime soon, unless a family member helps me out I dunno. 

Ugh it's raining really bad here :( don't like it! Think I will have grace sleep In my bed tonight! 

X


----------



## Mellie1988

Well actually not even £900, more like £1000 bcause of admin fees....

Don't know if I would be able to afford to work and pay childcare, really need to asses everything!


----------



## Mellie1988

Well actually not even £900, more like £1000 bcause of admin fees....

Don't know if I would be able to afford to work and pay childcare, really need to asses everything!


----------



## Mii

:hugs: 
Maybe a family member could help you out? 
Its always worth asking.


----------



## sarah0108

Is it not worth OH moving out until you sort a place for you too live? Thats just added stress for you to deal with whilst sorting money x


----------



## 10.11.12

Have you considered relationship counseling? it could be helpful to have an outside perspective.


----------



## Mellie1988

No OH is a stubborn get, he wouldn't change for anyone, he is set in his ways and no way would he goto relationship councilling. 

Yeah I think he would probs to stay at his mums till we are sorted with what we are doing. 

Got a works Xmas do coming up (we work together) that's gonna be awkward!! 
X


----------



## unconditional

i guess i'll be joining you ladies :sad1:


----------



## Mii

unconditional said:


> i guess i'll be joining you ladies :sad1:

:hugs:


----------



## lauram_92

unconditional said:


> i guess i'll be joining you ladies :sad1:

What happened? :hugs:


----------



## unconditional

apparently drinking > us.:thumbup::cry:


----------



## Strawberrymum

:hugs: unconditional


----------



## unconditional

Strawberrymum said:


> :hugs: unconditional

:hugs:thanks. i can't even believe it right now. so shocked.


----------



## 10.11.12

:hugs:


----------



## Leah_xx

:hugs:


----------



## 112110

I remember you saying something to me about that a LONG time ago Miriam :nope: 
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Strawberrymum

unconditional said:


> Strawberrymum said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: unconditional
> 
> :hugs:thanks. i can't even believe it right now. so shocked.Click to expand...

If you ever need to talk you can always PM me.


----------



## unconditional

112110 said:


> I remember you saying something to me about that a LONG time ago Miriam :nope:
> :hugs::hugs:

:hugs:
i know. its horrible. he didnt even say aything to me while he was picking up his stuff. just a big ol`smirk on his face.. probs was stoked he could drink 24.7:thumbup::nope:


----------



## Rhio92

:hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

have you thought of going to al anon meetings? they are for familys who have been effected by a family members drinking. my mom went to them when my step dads drinking was at its worse and she left him (back together now) 
https://www.al-anonfamilygroups.org/


----------



## unconditional

my mothers an alcoholic and i seen the damage it does .. honestly if he really said i'll take drinking over our lil family then f him. if he can stoop that low, who HASS been offered help, i think he needs some time to himself to really think about it. i'm not going to let the same thing happen to Tiara that happend to me. not happening :(...


----------



## rainbows_x

Hi girlies :hugs:


----------



## lauram_92

Donna, did yous break up? :hugs:


And Miriam some more hugs :hugs:


----------



## rainbows_x

lauram_92 said:


> Donna, did yous break up? :hugs:
> 
> 
> And Miriam some more hugs :hugs:

Yep, feeling a little better, hoping he doesn't come home tonight.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:hugs:


----------



## newmommy23

:hugs: everyone


----------



## QuintinsMommy

unconditional said:


> 112110 said:
> 
> 
> I remember you saying something to me about that a LONG time ago Miriam :nope:
> :hugs::hugs:
> 
> :hugs:
> i know. its horrible. he didnt even say aything to me while he was picking up his stuff. just a big ol`smirk on his face.. probs was stoked he could drink 24.7:thumbup::nope:Click to expand...

how are things?


----------



## MummyTinks

Hope you girls dont mind.. But I absolutely STALK :blush: this thread!

Im 27 weeks pregnant and going to be a single Mum. FOB is well absolutely off his rocker :coffee: I fell pregnant within a month of meeting him.. clearly If id known all about his true personality I wouldve run a mile, but contraception fails and men can be fake as..

You girls are absolute inspiration though, makes me realise I CAN do this and all Ineed is my Son :hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

MummyTinks said:


> Hope you girls dont mind.. But I absolutely STALK :blush: this thread!
> 
> Im 27 weeks pregnant and going to be a single Mum. FOB is well absolutely off his rocker :coffee: I fell pregnant within a month of meeting him.. clearly If id known all about his true personality I wouldve run a mile, but contraception fails and men can be fake as..
> 
> You girls are absolute inspiration though, makes me realise I CAN do this and all Ineed is my Son :hugs:

I got pregnant with in a month of being with my FOB ..we broke up roughly around when i got pregnant :haha: so we were already broken up. if i knew who he really was when we met I wouldnt havent of even talked to him.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I passed all my classes in college :happydance:


----------



## Rhio92

:yipee: Rome!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Im so proud of myself. lol I keep crying happy tears.... (my fittness marks haven`t come yet but im hoping no news is good news and if i have to retake it its only an hour a week when other classes are 3 hrs a week) 

so I passed 7 classes forsure and hopefully the 8th! so proud!

honestly so happy...


----------



## MummyTinks

QuintinsMommy said:


> MummyTinks said:
> 
> 
> Hope you girls dont mind.. But I absolutely STALK :blush: this thread!
> 
> Im 27 weeks pregnant and going to be a single Mum. FOB is well absolutely off his rocker :coffee: I fell pregnant within a month of meeting him.. clearly If id known all about his true personality I wouldve run a mile, but contraception fails and men can be fake as..
> 
> You girls are absolute inspiration though, makes me realise I CAN do this and all Ineed is my Son :hugs:
> 
> I got pregnant with in a month of being with my FOB ..we broke up roughly around when i got pregnant :haha: so we were already broken up. if i knew who he really was when we met I wouldnt havent of even talked to him.Click to expand...


Riiiiiight there with you hun!

My FOB has gone as far as to.. making fake text messages "from me" and posting them on FB - apprently me "admitting" our LO isnt his :sleep: - threatened me and LO.. and has called the social services on me because im apparently suicidal, unstable and will be an unfit mother :growlmad:


He has severe mental health issues that he is under constant care for now, but im just so over walking on egg shells and being a nervous wreck. I love him to bits, but im guessing thats just pregnancy hormones :dohh: weve been on and off the whole pregnancy, for some reason i but hs bullsh*t when he says hes changed and what not, only to be let down again days/weeks later..


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:hugs:


----------



## Mii

Yay rome :happydance: 

Mummytinks: hope the rest of your pregnancy goes smoothly :flower: IVe been doing it alone since I was 14 weeks prengnat. FOB was abusive in every way and was a threat so hes no longer around nore has he seen Myles.
You can do it :kiss:

Also I saw my ex today (not Fob). I havent seen him in two years, I couldnt stop hugging him :blush:


----------



## 112110

FOB :gun::grr::xmas21:


----------



## Leah_xx

^Agree :haha:


----------



## rainbows_x

Packed up some of FOB's things today :thumbup:


----------



## Leah_xx

:hugs:

Feeling down today ladies :( and I dont know why


----------



## Mii

Leah_xx said:


> :hugs:
> 
> Feeling down today ladies :( and I dont know why

:hugs: 

Me too <3 one of the pregnant girls who im following on tumblr just had her baby n made a post about how Fob is so sweet with his new son and it made me really jelouse... :blush:


----------



## newmommy23

I'm bummed today


----------



## Strawberrymum

:hugs: hope tomorrows better for you


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe :( everyones feeling sad! cheer up its christmas time :D


----------



## Strawberrymum

im happy that the last 2 years ive been able to give to my daughter and not had an OH to look after to


----------



## unconditional

QuintinsMommy said:


> unconditional said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 112110 said:
> 
> 
> I remember you saying something to me about that a LONG time ago Miriam :nope:
> :hugs::hugs:
> 
> :hugs:
> i know. its horrible. he didnt even say aything to me while he was picking up his stuff. just a big ol`smirk on his face.. probs was stoked he could drink 24.7:thumbup::nope:Click to expand...
> 
> how are things?Click to expand...

its going good. we are civil and we are both happy :)
ty for asking :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

no problemo :)


----------



## Leah_xx

QuintinsMommy said:


> awe :( everyones feeling sad! cheer up its christmas time :D

Yeah I know lol. 
I think Im sad because Gracelynn is with her dad on Christmas. :(
But thankfully we have been able to work things out.


Have any of you girls dated a guy who has a kid? or talked to one?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yep 2. both were shitty people but I think its because I only weirdos like me:)


----------



## Leah_xx

Okay lol.
I thought I was weird talking to a guy that has a baby.


Hi Guest :wave:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

does he have his child full time?


----------



## Leah_xx

No he sees him 4 times a week.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe thats nice.


----------



## Leah_xx

Yeah , his son is 8 months older then Gracelynn


----------



## Rhio92

I'm happy. Did something today. Read alternative facebook status in GS if you want to know. I'm really paranoid now about what I put, bloody periods sending my hormones and emotions haywire!


----------



## unconditional

fob wants to be "fuck buddies" :shocked:
grrrrrrr..... :(
hasnt even been long since we split... i think he just wants my body but doesn't want the "whole package" :nope:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

unconditional said:


> fob wants to be "fuck buddies" :shocked:
> grrrrrrr..... :(
> hasnt even been long since we split... i think he just wants my body but doesn't want the "whole package" :nope:

dont do it :nope:


----------



## annawrigley

MummyTinks said:


> Hope you girls dont mind.. But I absolutely STALK :blush: this thread!
> 
> Im 27 weeks pregnant and going to be a single Mum. FOB is well absolutely off his rocker :coffee: I fell pregnant within a month of meeting him.. clearly *If id known all about his true personality I wouldve run a mile*, but contraception fails and men can be fake as..
> 
> You girls are absolute inspiration though, makes me realise I CAN do this and all Ineed is my Son :hugs:




QuintinsMommy said:


> MummyTinks said:
> 
> 
> Hope you girls dont mind.. But I absolutely STALK :blush: this thread!
> 
> Im 27 weeks pregnant and going to be a single Mum. FOB is well absolutely off his rocker :coffee: I fell pregnant within a month of meeting him.. clearly If id known all about his true personality I wouldve run a mile, but contraception fails and men can be fake as..
> 
> You girls are absolute inspiration though, makes me realise I CAN do this and all Ineed is my Son :hugs:
> 
> I got pregnant with in a month of being with my FOB ..we broke up roughly around when i got pregnant :haha: so we were already broken up. *if i knew who he really was when we met I wouldnt havent of even talked to him.*Click to expand...

Same :thumbup:
Just curious it says Mummy & Daddy in your ticker, will FOB be in your LO's life then? x



QuintinsMommy said:


> unconditional said:
> 
> 
> fob wants to be "fuck buddies" :shocked:
> grrrrrrr..... :(
> hasnt even been long since we split... i think he just wants my body but doesn't want the "whole package" :nope:
> 
> dont do it :nope:Click to expand...

Agreed, me and FOB were right after Noah was born up until er, last month, and nothing good comes of it ever. Just made it way harder to get over him


----------



## Shanelley

Leah_xx said:


> Have any of you girls dated a guy who has a kid? or talked to one?

At the moment i am dating a guy with a kid that's nearly 2. 
It's alright i guess, just sick of his arguements with his ex about their son.


----------



## Shanelley

I'm having a few issues as FOB has been sending his family members to stalk me, and approach my friends. One of them came over while i was having a christmas dinner thing, and my bf came outside and she was intimidated and left. But the next day she went up to him in town and asked him who he was to me etc. He just basically said it was none of her buisness, a bit harsher worded then that.
Not sure what to do as i no longer feel safe, and i want LO safe from him. :/


----------



## 10.11.12

FOB and his fiancee had their baby, a little girl called Leah Grace. I didn't realize how badly it would hurt to hear about how happy they are. I feel so bad for feeling like this but I don't understand how he could love one child so much more than another. What did we do to deserve this?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

10.11.12 said:


> FOB and his fiancee had their baby, a little girl called Leah Grace. I didn't realize how badly it would hurt to hear about how happy they are. I feel so bad for feeling like this but I don't understand how he could love one child so much more than another. What did we do to deserve this?

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope:


----------



## Leah_xx

:hugs: everyone


----------



## annawrigley

10.11.12 said:


> FOB and his fiancee had their baby, a little girl called Leah Grace. I didn't realize how badly it would hurt to hear about how happy they are. I feel so bad for feeling like this but I don't understand how he could love one child so much more than another. What did we do to deserve this?

I'm sorry :nope: My worst nightmare is for FOB to have another baby and be a proper little family with them :nope: It must really sting xx


----------



## lauram_92

10.11.12 said:


> FOB and his fiancee had their baby, a little girl called Leah Grace. I didn't realize how badly it would hurt to hear about how happy they are. I feel so bad for feeling like this but I don't understand how he could love one child so much more than another. What did we do to deserve this?

I dread this too, and I don't even speak to FOB. What a dick :hugs: I don't know how people can do it. xx


----------



## MummyTinks

annawrigley said:


> MummyTinks said:
> 
> 
> Hope you girls dont mind.. But I absolutely STALK :blush: this thread!
> 
> Im 27 weeks pregnant and going to be a single Mum. FOB is well absolutely off his rocker :coffee: I fell pregnant within a month of meeting him.. clearly *If id known all about his true personality I wouldve run a mile*, but contraception fails and men can be fake as..
> 
> You girls are absolute inspiration though, makes me realise I CAN do this and all Ineed is my Son :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyTinks said:
> 
> 
> Hope you girls dont mind.. But I absolutely STALK :blush: this thread!
> 
> Im 27 weeks pregnant and going to be a single Mum. FOB is well absolutely off his rocker :coffee: I fell pregnant within a month of meeting him.. clearly If id known all about his true personality I wouldve run a mile, but contraception fails and men can be fake as..
> 
> You girls are absolute inspiration though, makes me realise I CAN do this and all Ineed is my Son :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I got pregnant with in a month of being with my FOB ..we broke up roughly around when i got pregnant :haha: so we were already broken up. *if i knew who he really was when we met I wouldnt havent of even talked to him.*Click to expand...
> 
> Same :thumbup:
> Just curious it says Mummy & Daddy in your ticker, will FOB be in your LO's life then? x
> 
> 
> 
> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unconditional said:
> 
> 
> fob wants to be "fuck buddies" :shocked:
> grrrrrrr..... :(
> hasnt even been long since we split... i think he just wants my body but doesn't want the "whole package" :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> dont do it :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed, me and FOB were right after Noah was born up until er, last month, and nothing good comes of it ever. Just made it way harder to get over himClick to expand...



Ughhh only just noticed that :blush:

To be honest if he builds some trust through contact centres and even possibly has a social worker involved then by all means if he is, stable, sober consistent and a good influence then my son deserves a chance at having daddy around..

First time he f*cks up though :growlmad:


----------



## babybump_6

im due march 12th :)


----------



## annawrigley

babybump_6 said:


> im due march 12th :)

:hi: I was due on March 14th 2010 but he came on the 5th :haha: xx


----------



## unconditional

annawrigley said:


> babybump_6 said:
> 
> 
> im due march 12th :)
> 
> :hi: I was due on March 14th 2010 but he came on the 5th :haha: xxClick to expand...

i was due on the 15th but she came on the 31st :haha:


----------



## Rhio92

I hope I get the hell over FOB soon :nope:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

how long have you been apart?


----------



## Rhio92

On and off since september 2010, over for good since this september. Slept with him (huuuge mistake) 9 days ago. No contact since. Determined there won't be again x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe :( sleeping with an ex is always a mistake for me because it brings up all my old feelings and makes it confusing and the pain fresh again..


----------



## QuintinsMommy

.


----------



## unconditional

been feeling really shitty lately.. cant shake this feeling :nope:....


----------



## Leah_xx

Really down today! and I dont know why. :(


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Leah_xx said:


> Really down today! and I dont know why. :(

:hugs:


----------



## Rhio92

QuintinsMommy said:


> awe :( sleeping with an ex is always a mistake for me because it brings up all my old feelings and makes it confusing and the pain fresh again..

Yeah I know what you mean :nope: :hugs:
Was doing well until I slept with him.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

its okay :( it will get better..
I try not to sleep with exs anymore. I slept with myke( we were together when quintin was a year old) when we broke up .. which was stupid because he had a girlfriend, anyway his girlfriend called right after and I said to her I just had sex with your boyfriend! because I was mad...and stupid...and she didnt even believe me! LOL.


----------



## 10.11.12

FOB gave me crap yesterday about making sea monster shaped Christmas cookies with Edie :rolleyes: he said that it would be traumatic for her later in life and I should be ashamed for not teaching her Christian values(first time I've ever heard him speak about religion). I just told him that if he really was interested in being a good Christian he should probably stop getting girls pregnant out of wedlock. It's just a freaking cookie and they're cute! plus, we made regular cookies too.


----------



## lauram_92

10.11.12 said:


> FOB gave me crap yesterday about making sea monster shaped Christmas cookies with Edie :rolleyes: he said that it would be traumatic for her later in life and I should be ashamed for not teaching her Christian values(first time I've ever heard him speak about religion). I just told him that if he really was interested in being a good Christian he should probably stop getting girls pregnant out of wedlock. It's just a freaking cookie and they're cute! plus, we made regular cookies too.

Hahahaha that is so ridiculous. How would it be traumatic for her? :dohh:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

wth? :haha: your making monster shape cookies! I dont think it matters what shape cookie you are making (as long as its not like penis shaped or gun shaped :rofl:) but you are spending time with your child doing something fun! thats whats important not what shape the cookie is!dumbass.


----------



## Rhio92

10.11.12 said:


> FOB gave me crap yesterday about making sea monster shaped Christmas cookies with Edie :rolleyes: he said that it would be traumatic for her later in life and I should be ashamed for not teaching her Christian values(first time I've ever heard him speak about religion). I just told him that if he really was interested in being a good Christian he should probably stop getting girls pregnant out of wedlock. It's just a freaking cookie and they're cute! plus, we made regular cookies too.

What a nonce. Seriously. Tell him to take a running jump.


----------



## 10.11.12

QuintinsMommy said:


> wth? :haha: your making monster shape cookies! I dont think it matters what shape cookie you are making (as long as its not like penis shaped or gun shaped :rofl:) but you are spending time with your child doing something fun! thats whats important not what shape the cookie is!dumbass.

I'm actually tempted now to track down a penis shaped cookie cutter and bring penis cookies to his new wife :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

10.11.12 said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> wth? :haha: your making monster shape cookies! I dont think it matters what shape cookie you are making (as long as its not like penis shaped or gun shaped :rofl:) but you are spending time with your child doing something fun! thats whats important not what shape the cookie is!dumbass.
> 
> I'm actually tempted now to track down a penis shaped cookie cutter and bring penis cookies to his new wife :haha:Click to expand...

omg :rofl:


----------



## Leah_xx

Baby play date on Monday evening. so excited :happydance:


----------



## rainbows_x

FOB is coming over tonight to spend Christmas morning with Ava.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

rainbows_x said:


> FOB is coming over tonight to spend Christmas morning with Ava.

dont dtd!


----------



## rainbows_x

QuintinsMommy said:


> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> FOB is coming over tonight to spend Christmas morning with Ava.
> 
> dont dtd!Click to expand...

Hah! We won't, my New Years resolution is to be abstinant ;)l


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:haha: good luck with that one!! it would be broken the next day for me or something:blush: just kidding I haven't had sex in like 2 months booo.:growlmad:


----------



## rainbows_x

QuintinsMommy said:


> :haha: good luck with that one!! it would be broken the next day for me or something:blush: just kidding I haven't had sex in like 2 months booo.:growlmad:

Aww go get some! :lol:

I'm gagging for it!


----------



## unconditional

fob is coming over for the whole day tomorrow... hope it goes well :( i still have hardcore feelings for him, and he takes advantage of that.. just gota stay strong i guess...


----------



## QuintinsMommy

*Good luck to all the ladies who have to see FOBS tomorrow!! 
Have a merry christmas​*
https://www.mikesfreegifs.com/main4/christmas/sleighs1.gif


----------



## QuintinsMommy

*Good luck to all the ladies who have to see FOBS tomorrow!! 
Have a merry christmas​*
https://www.mikesfreegifs.com/main4/christmas/sleighs1.gif​


----------



## newmommy23

E and I already fought today. Ha and it's only 10 am.


----------



## Rhio92

I hate how Connor's had to go to dickheads :gun:


----------



## 112110

How did all you ladies do with FOB's yesterday?


----------



## unconditional

it was okay over here. did you see FOB yesterday, Lyz?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

no fob here. probs because I haven seen him in over 2 years :haha:


----------



## Harli

No FOBs here either....they are both in another country and even if they weren't, wouldn't want to see us. :nope:


----------



## Leah_xx

Gracelynn had a great Christmas!! 
From what I know when she was with me, she stay at her dad's on Christmas eve!
She went back and forth between our two houses from Christmas Eve night and Christmas day!! 
She wasn't very happy about it though being taken shuffled between two places


----------



## 112110

Saw him today, was just the usual. Ignored each other. I was nicer than usual today though ;)


----------



## 10.11.12

FOB never called/tried to come over.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

10.11.12 said:


> FOB never called/tried to come over.

I haven't heard from fob in like a year.:dohh:


----------



## 10.11.12

QuintinsMommy said:


> 10.11.12 said:
> 
> 
> FOB never called/tried to come over.
> 
> I haven't heard from fob in like a year.:dohh:Click to expand...

:hugs: they just don't know what they're missing out on.


----------



## lizardbreath

I'm joining you ladies this time for good I'm done with Dans Shit I'm done with him treating me the way i do I'm done with fighting I'm done with him bottom line I've wasted 5 years of my life being constantly cheated on and I've had enough. I haven't eaten in 3 days and I can't sleep because I can't stop crying I think I'm finally cried out and now I'm just angry.


----------



## Leah_xx

lizardbreath said:


> I'm joining you ladies this time for good I'm done with Dans Shit I'm done with him treating me the way i do I'm done with fighting I'm done with him bottom line I've wasted 5 years of my life being constantly cheated on and I've had enough. I haven't eaten in 3 days and I can't sleep because I can't stop crying I think I'm finally cried out and now I'm just angry.

:hugs:
You dont deserve any of that!
I'm here to talk if you need to talk to anyone


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lizardbreath said:


> I'm joining you ladies this time for good I'm done with Dans Shit I'm done with him treating me the way i do I'm done with fighting I'm done with him bottom line I've wasted 5 years of my life being constantly cheated on and I've had enough. I haven't eaten in 3 days and I can't sleep because I can't stop crying I think I'm finally cried out and now I'm just angry.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rhio92

:hugs: xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hows everyone?


----------



## Strawberrymum

Im so glad i never loved FOB it must be so hard for the mums who do/did. huge :hugs:

Im doing good another new years single but im sure it wont be forever (i hope)

how about you?


----------



## Leah_xx

I am done seeing people for a LONGGGGG time!
Tired of being played


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Strawberrymum said:


> Im so glad i never loved FOB it must be so hard for the mums who do/did. huge :hugs:
> 
> Im doing good another new years single but im sure it wont be forever (i hope)
> 
> how about you?

I also never loved FOB


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Leah_xx said:


> I am done seeing people for a LONGGGGG time!
> Tired of being played

same havent accepted a date in forever.
what hhappened leah?


----------



## Leah_xx

The guy I was talking to that had a son pretty much played me.
He told me he was obesessed with another girl the day after hung out and that he wanted to see if anything happened between them.
Didnt hear from him since News years and he called me today wanting to know if I wanted to hang out.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:(


----------



## newmommy23

I'm lonely as all hell.


----------



## Leah_xx

:hugs: Keegan

Rome- Exactly how I feel


----------



## annawrigley

Don't mean to sound harsh Leah but maybe he just wanted to hang out as friends? Or was he hinting at something more? x


----------



## Leah_xx

annawrigley said:


> Don't mean to sound harsh Leah but maybe he just wanted to hang out as friends? Or was he hinting at something more? x

Oh no Anna! Not being harsh at all :haha:
Yeah he was hinting at more.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

newmommy23 said:


> I'm lonely as all hell.

me too


----------



## Rhio92

Me too :( I hate loneliness


----------



## 112110

Has anybody lived with OH, not fob? Good/bad idea?


----------



## Strawberrymum

I haven't but i don't think its a bad idea if you are really committed. I think it adds stress to a relationship in the beginning while your working everything out but as long as your prepared for that. hope it works out for you


----------



## QuintinsMommy

112110 said:


> Has anybody lived with OH, not fob? Good/bad idea?

yes, me, I moved in with someone last year it lasted 4 month, was an awful idea, quintin got used to having him around and it was very sad because when he was leaving Quin kept trying to get my ex to pick him up..anyway it was a bad break up , I wish I didnt live with him.


----------



## lauram_92

112110 said:


> Has anybody lived with OH, not fob? Good/bad idea?

Ohh are you moving in together?


----------



## 112110

lauram_92 said:


> 112110 said:
> 
> 
> Has anybody lived with OH, not fob? Good/bad idea?
> 
> Ohh are you moving in together?Click to expand...

:shrug: I asked him what his opinion was if I'd move out and he said he would love to move out with me and help me. He was like well I guess I should start looking for a job and all this. because I HAVE to move out. I even said, I don't think you really wanna live with me, you make fun of your friends for it. And he said 'yeah well they all moved out with the wrong people.' 
:shrug:
so confused.


----------



## mz.a_brielle

hi im ashley and im new on here i have a blossoming very busy two year old son and im expecting now. My prince name is LaDerion Dewanyne Simmons and he is the center of my world how ever i dont know what to expect when the new baby comes


----------



## Mellie1988

Hello again :( 

X


----------



## lauram_92

Mellie1988 said:


> Hello again :(
> 
> X

You okay? x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

mz.a_brielle said:


> hi im ashley and im new on here i have a blossoming very busy two year old son and im expecting now. My prince name is LaDerion Dewanyne Simmons and he is the center of my world how ever i dont know what to expect when the new baby comes

welcome :flower:





Mellie1988 said:


> Hello again :(
> 
> X


you okay hun?:hugs:


----------



## 17thy

QuintinsMommy said:


> 112110 said:
> 
> 
> Has anybody lived with OH, not fob? Good/bad idea?
> 
> yes, me, I moved in with someone last year it lasted 4 month, was an awful idea, quintin got used to having him around and it was very sad because when he was leaving Quin kept trying to get my ex to pick him up..anyway it was a bad break up , I wish I didnt live with him.Click to expand...

My friend did something very similar. She moved in with the guy for around 8 months, and it was hell on her baby when they split up. :( She stayed with us for several weeks after and her son would cry for him, it was very sad.


----------



## Mellie1988

OH has moved back to his mum and dads again for a months trial separation, I think this is the end for us though? :( 

I'm so confused on how I feel about him, we have been getting on okay but I don't want him to cuddle/kiss me and don't really feel anything towards him anymore, so when he is constantly wanting to cuddle me, its irritating me? :wacko: 

We had a huge argument on Saturday afternoon and he threw a glass jar at the wall :nope: the arguement was over me saying I didn't think I loved him anymore....hes really cut up about it and says he will give me the space I need. 

We've been together for 6 years and hes never really shown me much affection or treated me properly...just before xmas I told him that I had enough of being treated like this and that I didn't think I wanted to be with him anymore, he said that things would change and that he would try to be a great boyfriend etc and tbh he did really try over xmas and new year and we did have a good time, but its like the only way I can explain it is, someone denying of you sweets for years, then all of a sudden force feeding you sweets...I feel sick. 

Sorry post is probably all jumbled and doesn't make sense to many of you but it helps for me to get it all out... 

So we are having a trial separation of a month, maybe more...I just want to be alone and sometime for me to think and decide what I want to do. 

I just don't get how someone can show no affection, never tell me they love me, never wanted to do anything as a family, never want to have sex with me etc... list goes on, then all of a sudden hes changed and he wants me to just accept that and fall back in love with him all over again? :shrug: I can't just block all these past years out I don't think, why couldn't he of been like this since the start? He's also said some really hurtful things such as he didn't find me attractive after I had the children as I went fat :cry: thats why he didnt want to have sex with me etc. 

Hes coming round to see the kids tonight for an hour, dreading it, i'm not ready to talk yet...I just hope he doesn't stay after the kids have gone to bed :( 

x


----------



## leoniebabey

Mellie1988 said:


> OH has moved back to his mum and dads again for a months trial separation, I think this is the end for us though? :(
> 
> I'm so confused on how I feel about him, we have been getting on okay but I don't want him to cuddle/kiss me and don't really feel anything towards him anymore, so when he is constantly wanting to cuddle me, its irritating me? :wacko:
> 
> We had a huge argument on Saturday afternoon and he threw a glass jar at the wall :nope: the arguement was over me saying I didn't think I loved him anymore....hes really cut up about it and says he will give me the space I need.
> 
> We've been together for 6 years and hes never really shown me much affection or treated me properly...just before xmas I told him that I had enough of being treated like this and that I didn't think I wanted to be with him anymore, he said that things would change and that he would try to be a great boyfriend etc and tbh he did really try over xmas and new year and we did have a good time, but its like the only way I can explain it is, someone denying of you sweets for years, then all of a sudden force feeding you sweets...I feel sick.
> 
> Sorry post is probably all jumbled and doesn't make sense to many of you but it helps for me to get it all out...
> 
> So we are having a trial separation of a month, maybe more...I just want to be alone and sometime for me to think and decide what I want to do.
> 
> I just don't get how someone can show no affection, never tell me they love me, never wanted to do anything as a family, never want to have sex with me etc... list goes on, then all of a sudden hes changed and he wants me to just accept that and fall back in love with him all over again? :shrug: I can't just block all these past years out I don't think, why couldn't he of been like this since the start? He's also said some really hurtful things such as he didn't find me attractive after I had the children as I went fat :cry: thats why he didnt want to have sex with me etc.
> 
> Hes coming round to see the kids tonight for an hour, dreading it, i'm not ready to talk yet...I just hope he doesn't stay after the kids have gone to bed :(
> 
> x

huge hugs hunnie i hope it all works out whatever you decide to do xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Mellie1988 said:


> OH has moved back to his mum and dads again for a months trial separation, I think this is the end for us though? :(
> 
> I'm so confused on how I feel about him, we have been getting on okay but I don't want him to cuddle/kiss me and don't really feel anything towards him anymore, so when he is constantly wanting to cuddle me, its irritating me? :wacko:
> 
> We had a huge argument on Saturday afternoon and he threw a glass jar at the wall :nope: the arguement was over me saying I didn't think I loved him anymore....hes really cut up about it and says he will give me the space I need.
> 
> We've been together for 6 years and hes never really shown me much affection or treated me properly...just before xmas I told him that I had enough of being treated like this and that I didn't think I wanted to be with him anymore, he said that things would change and that he would try to be a great boyfriend etc and tbh he did really try over xmas and new year and we did have a good time, but its like the only way I can explain it is, someone denying of you sweets for years, then all of a sudden force feeding you sweets...I feel sick.
> 
> Sorry post is probably all jumbled and doesn't make sense to many of you but it helps for me to get it all out...
> 
> So we are having a trial separation of a month, maybe more...I just want to be alone and sometime for me to think and decide what I want to do.
> 
> I just don't get how someone can show no affection, never tell me they love me, never wanted to do anything as a family, never want to have sex with me etc... list goes on, then all of a sudden hes changed and he wants me to just accept that and fall back in love with him all over again? :shrug: I can't just block all these past years out I don't think, why couldn't he of been like this since the start? He's also said some really hurtful things such as he didn't find me attractive after I had the children as I went fat :cry: thats why he didnt want to have sex with me etc.
> 
> Hes coming round to see the kids tonight for an hour, dreading it, i'm not ready to talk yet...I just hope he doesn't stay after the kids have gone to bed :(
> 
> x

it sounds like you are really confused :hugs: if he comes around tonight, ask him to leave . maybe space is what you need or maybe it is a break up time will tell


----------



## QuintinsMommy

17thy said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 112110 said:
> 
> 
> Has anybody lived with OH, not fob? Good/bad idea?
> 
> yes, me, I moved in with someone last year it lasted 4 month, was an awful idea, quintin got used to having him around and it was very sad because when he was leaving Quin kept trying to get my ex to pick him up..anyway it was a bad break up , I wish I didnt live with him.Click to expand...
> 
> My friend did something very similar. She moved in with the guy for around 8 months, and it was hell on her baby when they split up. :( She stayed with us for several weeks after and her son would cry for him, it was very sad.Click to expand...

Quintin was young so he got over it quickly but it was hard for the both of us. if i ever decide to date again im gonna take it slower then slow. :haha:


----------



## Mellie1988

Thanks Leonie and Rome xx


----------



## Leah_xx

Hey Ladies :wave:
How is everyone??


----------



## QuintinsMommy

im pretty good, thankgod its friday


----------



## unconditional

i'm okay! and yourself, leah?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hows you leah?


----------



## Rhio92

Why have I spent nearly 4 hours begging DickShit to see his son? :nope: Seriously, he gets it given to him on a plate, but the lazy arsed twat can't be bothered with the most beautiful little boy :gun:


----------



## 112110

I'm so annoyed with having to reschedule our visits to fob's so that he can get to do what he wants. Cool, maybe spend less time with your girlfriend and more with your son AND/OR not get drunk/high the night before you won't have to worry about getting over a hangover.


----------



## 10.11.12

112110 said:


> I'm so annoyed with having to reschedule our visits to fob's so that he can get to do what he wants. Cool, maybe spend less time with your girlfriend and more with your son AND/OR not get drunk/high the night before you won't have to worry about getting over a hangover.

:hugs:


----------



## 10.11.12

FOB has apparently been seeing his oldest child more. Not one bit of contact to us though.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

https://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lxsshoYr9E1qhq1pjo1_500.gif


----------



## rainbows_x

Well, FOB is late, again. No text or anything...


----------



## Leah_xx

I've been better.
Hello guest :wave:


----------



## 112110

112110 said:


> I'm so annoyed with having to reschedule our visits to fob's so that he can get to do what he wants. Cool, maybe spend less time with your girlfriend and more with your son AND/OR not get drunk/high the night before you won't have to worry about getting over a hangover.

He was STILL late rescheduled for 2-4 showed up a 3 :thumbup:


----------



## Crumbsx

Hi everyone  hope I can join? I'm a STM from England, I'm 18 and I have a two month old daughter. I was with FOB for 2 years, our relationship officially ended when I was 5 months pregnant (but was close to ending ever since I became pregnant).
I thought we had the perfect relationship, but he was abusive (emotionally abusive mainly, however occasionally it became slightly physical and sexual) and his family were manipulative and threatening and tried to blackmail me.

FOBs a crap dad. He's horrible to me. Horrible to my daughter. I feel like crying most of the time.
I'd just like to talk to people in a similar position?


----------



## lizardbreath

Awe I'm sorry hun fob isn't like that but my ex before fob was so I know how you feel you can pm me if you would like. 
Also I'm stefani and I have two little monkeys Jaymee who's 2 1/2 and kat who will be 1 in a month.
my oh just left me after 5 years of being together so I'm new to this single mommy thing. Congrats on the princess BTW


----------



## Crumbsx

Thankyou 
I'm sorry you've found yourself in this position too :/ it's mad how a once 'perfect' relationship/man can turn so bad. Feel free to PM me too :thumbup:

FOB recently told me that he's only staying involved because he knows that very soon I'm apparently going to get cancer and die and he wants to watch it happen then take away my daughter (my mum passed away from cancer two years ago). He just is sick in the head :l and a crap dad.


----------



## Strawberrymum

Omg that is such an awful awful thing to say to you! Is there anyway you can avoid having contact with him? Like doing it though a contact centre or something? You shouldnt have to put up wth that :hugs:


----------



## Crumbsx

No :/ because I'd rather have him say all this to me then let it happen in a contact center, I want to watch exactly how he is with my daughter (he's crap :l does nothing for her, just sits and watches tv, when I ask him to feed her or something he says he's not come here for that) so I want to be in control of that at least :/ I'll just have to put up with it all for now. And recently she's become really clingy to me (is that possible at 2 months? Lol) and screams when he goes near her, so at least if I'm there after a while I can stop her crying, she gets to the point where shea bright red and can't breath :/


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yea that is possible at 2 months, babies know who their mommy is


----------



## Crumbsx

Oh really? Wow, I didn't know it was that young!


----------



## Rhio92

They know from a really young age :)


----------



## Crumbsx

Oh good :D
FOBs mum keeps telling LO that she's LOs mum :(


----------



## Strawberrymum

I could not handle that! How dare she say that. Your LO will always know your her mummy


----------



## Crumbsx

Yeah I know, FOB and his family seriously upset me most of the time. I just hope your right and she knows I'm her mum


----------



## 112110

FOB and I texted and were civil? Note in total there was only three texts but still, it was nice.


----------



## lizardbreath

Omg I want one thing in my life to go ok seriously I want to go punch fob in the face. I'm tired of his bull Shit and I'm tired of his "games" I'm tired of being paint black by everyone he comes in contact with


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lizardbreath said:


> Omg I want one thing in my life to go ok seriously I want to go punch fob in the face. I'm tired of his bull Shit and I'm tired of his "games" I'm tired of being paint black by everyone he comes in contact with

:hugs:


----------



## Crumbsx

:hugs:


----------



## Rhio92

:hugs:


----------



## unconditional

FOB has quit drinking for like a week now.. i know it will be a long time before i would consider going back with him because he has quit, AA meetings ect, and showing me he really is serious about this....
but today some guy that i've seen around a couple times asked me my name today...he seemed really nice and we had just a little chat :)
said he'd see me around later!! ...:shrug:.....


----------



## Crumbsx

Hopefully FOB sticks to it, and quits drinking! :thumbup:
And as for the other guy, he's worth getting to know. Hopefully you'll make a good new friend, if nothing else  maybe he's trying to sound casual? Lol, it's been too long since I've been near a guy, I forgot how difficult they are to read.
:hugs:


----------



## Leah_xx

Hey Ladies!


----------



## unconditional

.


----------



## trinaestella

Officialy a single teen mummy as of today! Feels weird though and its emotional looking at my daughter and seeing his face :cry:
But good riddance i say :D


----------



## 10.11.12

trinaestella said:


> Officialy a single teen mummy as of today! Feels weird though and its emotional looking at my daughter and seeing his face :cry:
> But good riddance i say :D

:hugs: 

Always here for a chat.


----------



## trinaestella

10.11.12 said:


> trinaestella said:
> 
> 
> Officialy a single teen mummy as of today! Feels weird though and its emotional looking at my daughter and seeing his face :cry:
> But good riddance i say :D
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Always here for a chat.Click to expand...

Thanks babe :hugs:
He tried ringing today and i missed it, he probably thinks I was ignoring it though but it's fine, my little girl is keeping me going!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

trinaestella said:


> Officialy a single teen mummy as of today! Feels weird though and its emotional looking at my daughter and seeing his face :cry:
> But good riddance i say :D

:hugs:


----------



## Rhio92

:hugs: Best pf luck x


----------



## trinaestella

Thank you girls xx


----------



## 112110

FOB started a conversation with me about the weather roll:) and unblocked me on Facebook for the first time in 1 year + . Confused.


----------



## Crumbsx

Maybe he's realised it's time to grow up and be friendly for your LOs sake? :hugs:
Or isn't he that kinda guy?


----------



## lizardbreath

When does it get easier because I'm broken and really depressed I've stopped my meds and I'm losing everything i cant keep it together and i just want to punch fob


----------



## 10.11.12

lizardbreath said:


> When does it get easier because I'm broken and really depressed I've stopped my meds and I'm losing everything i cant keep it together and i just want to punch fob

:hugs:


----------



## Strawberrymum

lizardbreath said:


> When does it get easier because I'm broken and really depressed I've stopped my meds and I'm losing everything i cant keep it together and i just want to punch fob

I know it doesn't seem like it now but it will :hugs:


----------



## Crumbsx

:hugs: I think it just takes time; it could be one month, it could be two years. But it will happen, you will get happy again


----------



## lizardbreath

Just had a huge blow out I really can't take much more


----------



## Crumbsx

What's happened?:hugs:
Here if you need to talk:flow:


----------



## lizardbreath

The prick just wont stop I've had it. He won't give me support he won't help he paints me black he had my best friend turn on me and ive had it


----------



## Lissa3120

lizardbreath said:


> The prick just wont stop I've had it. He won't give me support he won't help he paints me black he had my best friend turn on me and ive had it


not been in the exact same situation, but ive certainly been painted black on more than one occasion and all my friends have turned against me. so i know the frustration your feeling right now, and i know how hard it is, but if you can, just let it go, and rise above it. it isn't worth stooping to that level.

it's not going to get better overnight, or even very quickly, but you will start to feel better when you start to let go. 

one thing i hate to do, but i try to do every time i get bad mouthed or hear something that pisses me off, is i wish him all the best in life, i wish him all the happiness in the world. and i mean it too! thats the thing i struggle with most, ive never stopped loving him or wanting the best for him, so i wish it for him, because as long as he's happy he wont be bothering me and my kids.


as for your best friend... some friend to be so easily persuaded. you deserve better so although it may feel like a huge and unfair loss right now, your totally better off.

if you don't react they'll all stop because it wont get them anywhere. 

all the best :flower:

Also, heard a saying quite a while back that always makes things easier for me "this too will pass..." so when your happy, this will make you sad, but when your sad this will make you happy. i don't know, it got me through labor and some pretty tough times, because nothings forever, its just for now :)


----------



## Crumbsx

Ive been in a pretty similar situation and all I can say from experience is don't let him win. Don't show him your hurting. I know it's harder said than done but he's not worth it. The best thing to do is to let go, which is hard I know. But just consentrate on your future, and building a future for yourself and your LOs, consentrate on being the bigger person and not letting this get you down.

As for your friend, there not worth it. A true friend wouldn't turn against you so easily, just because of what he says. A true friend would always be there for you.

You deserve alot better than him, and your so called friend. And in time you will get better, you'll get a lovely man who will take good care of you and your LOs and you'll make lots of new friends who are genuine friends.

Things will get better, it just takes time. And time is a healer:hugs:


----------



## lily123

*Knock knock* Does anyone remember me? :blush:


----------



## Crumbsx

I don't know you, as I've only recently joined. However, hello :flow: welcome back (I presume you've been gone for a little while?) :)


----------



## Strawberrymum

I do from when i used to lurk lol sounds creepy but im not :flower:


----------



## Leah_xx

lily123 said:


> *Knock knock* Does anyone remember me? :blush:

Hey :wave:
Welcome back!!


----------



## lily123

Ohh brilliant :D hey guys!
I've not been using bnb very much recently just because i've had no time with work and college :\ not a lot has changed for me, still single :haha: how are you all?! xx


----------



## Rhio92

Terrified :cry: In December I had a slip up and slept with arsehole dickshit FOB. And still haven't had a period. I've got the coil in, and I'm pretty regular, so I'm so worried. Dunno how I'd survive with 2 children :nope:


----------



## Crumbsx

:hugs: the only way to know is to test. Hopefully it's just stress stopping periods or your body adapting to the coil? :flow:


----------



## lauram_92

Rhio92 said:


> Terrified :cry: In December I had a slip up and slept with arsehole dickshit FOB. And still haven't had a period. I've got the coil in, and I'm pretty regular, so I'm so worried. Dunno how I'd survive with 2 children :nope:

Test hun! :hugs:


----------



## leoniebabey

Rhio92 said:


> Terrified :cry: In December I had a slip up and slept with arsehole dickshit FOB. And still haven't had a period. I've got the coil in, and I'm pretty regular, so I'm so worried. Dunno how I'd survive with 2 children :nope:

huge :hugs: hun xx


----------



## Mellie1988

I have the coil and my periods disappeared for a few months, now they are back to clock work....good luck, hope you get the result you want, I would test just to be on the safe side as pregnancy with a coil can be dangerous :flower: 

x


----------



## mayb_baby

lily123 said:


> Ohh brilliant :D hey guys!
> I've not been using bnb very much recently just because i've had no time with work and college :\ not a lot has changed for me, still single :haha: how are you all?! xx

OMG who are you?:shrug:


----------



## lily123

mayb_baby said:


> lily123 said:
> 
> 
> Ohh brilliant :D hey guys!
> I've not been using bnb very much recently just because i've had no time with work and college :\ not a lot has changed for me, still single :haha: how are you all?! xx
> 
> OMG who are you?:shrug:Click to expand...

How actually dare you not know who i am. pretty sure the rest of the world does :smug:






loveyou<3


----------



## lizardbreath

Hi. Pretty sure you recently added me to facebook. Welcome back


----------



## Rhio92

:bfn:

Thank god.

But also kind of disappointed at the same time :dohh:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Rhio92 said:


> :bfn:
> 
> Thank god.
> 
> But also kind of disappointed at the same time :dohh:

eeek! thank god I dont have sex:haha:


----------



## Rhio92

QuintinsMommy said:


> Rhio92 said:
> 
> 
> :bfn:
> 
> Thank god.
> 
> But also kind of disappointed at the same time :dohh:
> 
> eeek! thank god I dont have sex:haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## lauram_92

Glad it is a BFN for you Rhiannon.


----------



## 112110




----------



## Mii

112110 said:


>

:haha: 

Is it weird that I dont plan on ever getting child support :shrug: I see no point. Myles dad isnt in his life and honestly probably never will be.


----------



## leoniebabey

i get £5 a week from morgans dad, barely enough to buy nappies never mind anything else !


----------



## Rhio92

leoniebabey said:


> i get £5 a week from morgans dad, barely enough to buy nappies never mind anything else !

Same!And even then CSA had to get it, took ages :gun:
Oh well.... That's £5 less they can spend on drugs/alcohol/stupidly expensive clothes/cars/court fines :haha:


----------



## leoniebabey

yeah took ages for me too as i didnt know where he was living or anything! It sure is £5 better off in my pocket


----------



## lauram_92

Mii said:


> :haha:
> 
> Is it weird that I dont plan on ever getting child support :shrug: I see no point. Myles dad isnt in his life and honestly probably never will be.

I am the same. Don't want to go there because it will cause so much shit.


----------



## Mii

lauram_92 said:


> Mii said:
> 
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Is it weird that I dont plan on ever getting child support :shrug: I see no point. Myles dad isnt in his life and honestly probably never will be.
> 
> I am the same. Don't want to go there because it will cause so much shit.Click to expand...

Exactly. Plus if I tried to go after him for CS I would be admitting that he was the father and have to put his name on the birth certificate (which it isnt) also I know him, he would try and take me to court to get visitation or some sort of shared custody which is not happening. Ever.


----------



## 10.11.12

Ugh FOB is horrible. He and his fiance just sent Edie a framed photo of them and their baby to 'remember her sister by' makes me sick. Definitely not one I'll be displaying. If he wanted her to know her sister then he could take her out to the park every once in a while.


----------



## Strawberrymum

10.11.12 said:


> Ugh FOB is horrible. He and his fiance just sent Edie a framed photo of them and their baby to 'remember her sister by' makes me sick. Definitely not one I'll be displaying. If he wanted her to know her sister then he could take her out to the park every once in a while.

wow thats such a mean thing to do! like look at me and my new family were all happy blah blah blah i would chuck it out or at him :thumbup:


----------



## 10.11.12

Strawberrymum said:


> 10.11.12 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh FOB is horrible. He and his fiance just sent Edie a framed photo of them and their baby to 'remember her sister by' makes me sick. Definitely not one I'll be displaying. If he wanted her to know her sister then he could take her out to the park every once in a while.
> 
> wow thats such a mean thing to do! like look at me and my new family were all happy blah blah blah i would chuck it out or at him :thumbup:Click to expand...

It's just typical of him :nope: I want to take one of Edie, OH and I and send it to him!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

10.11.12 said:


> Strawberrymum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10.11.12 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh FOB is horrible. He and his fiance just sent Edie a framed photo of them and their baby to 'remember her sister by' makes me sick. Definitely not one I'll be displaying. If he wanted her to know her sister then he could take her out to the park every once in a while.
> 
> wow thats such a mean thing to do! like look at me and my new family were all happy blah blah blah i would chuck it out or at him :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> It's just typical of him :nope: I want to take one of Edie, OH and I and send it to him!Click to expand...

I would!


----------



## Strawberrymum

10.11.12 said:


> Strawberrymum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10.11.12 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh FOB is horrible. He and his fiance just sent Edie a framed photo of them and their baby to 'remember her sister by' makes me sick. Definitely not one I'll be displaying. If he wanted her to know her sister then he could take her out to the park every once in a while.
> 
> wow thats such a mean thing to do! like look at me and my new family were all happy blah blah blah i would chuck it out or at him :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> It's just typical of him :nope: I want to take one of Edie, OH and I and send it to him!Click to expand...

I would too!


----------



## rjb

:wave:


----------



## Rhio92

rjb said:


> :wave:

:hi: Not seen you around in ages, how are you? x


----------



## rileybaby

Id thought id post in here now, as im now a single mummy!


----------



## Strawberrymum

rileybaby said:


> Id thought id post in here now, as im now a single mummy!

welcome over :hugs:

LO was playing with her dolly yesterday and kept calling it her little sister aw i want another baby!


----------



## leoniebabey

may aswell post in here now
sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo peed off it's unreal!


----------



## rainbows_x

leoniebabey said:


> may aswell post in here now
> sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo peed off it's unreal!

Whats up hun? x


----------



## Rhio92

What's happened Leonie? x


----------



## leoniebabey

going to appologise for the paragraph in advance :lol: here goes ... 

So obviously i'm pregnant, and it takes two so im not blaming either party we both should have been more careful although tbf i DID make more of the effort to be, but it's a bit late for that whole discussion now cause can't change it now. Anyway he wasn't too pleased at 1st and wanted me to get rip which is probobly understandable (not the get rid part) but i guess it's a whole lot different for men to find out if you get me but never mind, so then he changed his mind was all pleased and happy but the next day he changed his mind again :S thumbs up if your still keeping up with this!! Anyway it was the day i was going to the drs i knew i was keeping it but he still had it in his head i wasn't, so i went didn't even ask how i was or stuff. So i told him that i was keeping it and he was all happy again saying he was glad and how much he loved me bla bla but then the next day he 'didnt remember this conversation' and was pretty annoyed tbf. I ended the relationship not because of that but a whole range of things really so he went home, but i started to get really bad morning sickness to the point where i could have been hospitalised i could barely get out of bed so i called and was in tears on the phone asking for a little bit of help around the house but no he wouldn't come. I'm much better now thanks to some tablets but now he wont even come and sit down and have an adult coversation about the baby matter.


----------



## rainbows_x

leoniebabey said:


> going to appologise for the paragraph in advance :lol: here goes ...
> 
> So obviously i'm pregnant, and it takes two so im not blaming either party we both should have been more careful although tbf i DID make more of the effort to be, but it's a bit late for that whole discussion now cause can't change it now. Anyway he wasn't too pleased at 1st and wanted me to get rip which is probobly understandable (not the get rid part) but i guess it's a whole lot different for men to find out if you get me but never mind, so then he changed his mind was all pleased and happy but the next day he changed his mind again :S thumbs up if your still keeping up with this!! Anyway it was the day i was going to the drs i knew i was keeping it but he still had it in his head i wasn't, so i went didn't even ask how i was or stuff. So i told him that i was keeping it and he was all happy again saying he was glad and how much he loved me bla bla but then the next day he 'didnt remember this conversation' and was pretty annoyed tbf. I ended the relationship not because of that but a whole range of things really so he went home, but i started to get really bad morning sickness to the point where i could have been hospitalised i could barely get out of bed so i called and was in tears on the phone asking for a little bit of help around the house but no he wouldn't come. I'm much better now thanks to some tablets but now he wont even come and sit down and have an adult coversation about the baby matter.

Aww hun, he sounds like a right idiot, he needs to decide what he wants and stick to it! :hugs:


----------



## leoniebabey

I know i mean i even said will you come down and we'll have a talk about it but he won't


----------



## 17thy

:/ What the fuck. I would be pissed and hurt. :hugs2: leonie


----------



## leoniebabey

Oh i'm very mad cause at the end of the day it does take two, i've held my hands up and said yeah it wasnt the best idea but at least i'm facing up to it.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Happy valentines single ladies!


----------



## rainbows_x

Happy Valentines! First Valentines I'm spending single for years!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

rainbows_x said:


> Happy Valentines! First Valentines I'm spending single for years!

really? last year I was dating someone but he decided to not come home,and flirt with my close friend last valentines day :thumbup: much happier single this year


----------



## lauram_92

Leonie :hugs:

I want to moooove. So sick of living in this shitty little crap hole.


----------



## leoniebabey

come move by me lol :) 
Happy valentines ladies, i'm single this year, was single last year, might have well of been single the year before. oh well there's always next year! hope you all enjoyed your day x


----------



## lauram_92

Don't tempt me, part of me just wants to move really far away and start fresh.


----------



## Rhio92

The one thing I really miss about being in a relationship is the sex. Not just the actual sex, but the closeness, the being held, feeling comfortable in someone's arms. But, all the memories of this with FOB are tinged in the background with something that's not quite right. Knowing that somewhere, either immediately before or after the memory, things aren't loving and close and safe, they're dangerous, angry and violent, and I probably wasn't laying in his arms though choice.


----------



## rainbows_x

:hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:hugs:


----------



## 10.11.12

Had to go searching for this :haha: just looking for a little advice. 

So FOB and his fiancee recently had a baby (Decemberish, can't remember exactly when) and so far he's stuck it out and has been there for them :shocked: which I'm happy for them but it also kind of sucks kwim?. Anyways they've invited Edie and I (and his son and his mother) to the new baby's Christening. FOB's parents and sisters are all really nice and have welcomed us with open arms if we want to go (or watch Edie if I sent her by herself) part of me thinks it would be nice for his family if Edie and I went so his mom would have all her grandkids but the other part of me doesn't want to go at all. 

What would you all do? stay or go?


----------



## lauram_92

I would go Emily. Would be nice for Edie to go, and you could go for Edie's half brother and not FOB.


----------



## 10.11.12

Thanks :flow: I think we'd just go for the after party/brunch or is that rude? I've only been to one Christening before and it was my nieces. I just can't imagine Edie sitting still/not wanting to run around during the service.


----------



## leoniebabey

I've been to a few christening with LO and noone has minded that there was kids at the actual service, although the ones i have went to were pretty short not the long winded kind where even i find myself getting bored. 
I'd go it'll be nice for her and his family too


----------



## 10.11.12

Just out of curiosity what would you wear to a Christening? and what would you dress LO in?


----------



## leoniebabey

Guess it depends on the weather really. I'd put LO in a dress or something smart (with tights if it's cold) and for you something smart but not too smart if you get me.


----------



## Leah_xx

Hey Ladies :wave:


----------



## 10.11.12

Hi Leah :flow: how are you and Gracelynn doing?


----------



## lily123

Morning everyone! How are we all?
I feel like such a failure with BnB lately haha, i'm hardly ever on here anymore for some reason, bet no-one remembers little old me ;) x x x


----------



## lily123

Morning everyone! How are we all?
I feel like such a failure with BnB lately haha, i'm hardly ever on here anymore for some reason, bet no-one remembers little old me ;) x x x


----------



## 10.11.12

What time is it there? it's 8:00 PM here :haha:


----------



## Leah_xx

10.11.12 said:


> Hi Leah :flow: how are you and Gracelynn doing?

Hey!! We are doing pretty good here.
I'm like swamped with school work and helping my brother and watching her be crazy lol.
How are you both doing?


----------



## Rhio92

I remember you Linzie! :haha: Whenever I think of you, I'm reminded of pizza, blue WKD and pizza sauce all over Sarah's bed :rofl:


----------



## lily123

Pahaha oh Rhiannon, good times! Is that south teen meet still happening?! If not, i think we should make our own one ;) Just not in Leeds this time? Paha i want to come to Nottingham again!
How are you and Connor doing babe?xxx


----------



## 10.11.12

Leah_xx said:


> 10.11.12 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Leah :flow: how are you and Gracelynn doing?
> 
> Hey!! We are doing pretty good here.
> I'm like swamped with school work and helping my brother and watching her be crazy lol.
> How are you both doing?Click to expand...

We're good! swamped with work here too :( it's almost the end of the semester so everything is getting crazy.


----------



## Leah_xx

10.11.12 said:


> Leah_xx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10.11.12 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Leah :flow: how are you and Gracelynn doing?
> 
> Hey!! We are doing pretty good here.
> I'm like swamped with school work and helping my brother and watching her be crazy lol.
> How are you both doing?Click to expand...
> 
> We're good! swamped with work here too :( it's almost the end of the semester so everything is getting crazy.Click to expand...

I know what you mean!!
I'm at midterms next week. 
my last week of my 1st year of college ends the 1st week of may


----------



## Rhio92

lily123 said:


> Pahaha oh Rhiannon, good times! Is that south teen meet still happening?! If not, i think we should make our own one ;) Just not in Leeds this time? Paha i want to come to Nottingham again!
> How are you and Connor doing babe?xxx

I think it is, but the organising isn't really going very well it seems, so not sure. We neeeed another meet.
And yes, you HAVE to come to Nottingham again, and I'll defo be there :D

We're both doing really well thanks :) He's 15 months old. WTF.
How are you and Esmee? x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

hiya :) i think i'm here to joinnn you girlies now.. (well have been for quite a while lol - just haven't been online!) 

x


----------



## Rhio92

Aww are you ok Alex? What happened? x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

yeahh i'm fine.. i think me and annie have come out of it better!
Tbh, i don't really know. he was acting like an idiot and treating me really badly - then he decided he was the one who'd had enough :wacko: 
but now i feel really good with it - i don't even know how i put up with it ha! 
took a while to get used to though. 
x


----------



## lauram_92

Alex :hugs: Glad you're okay with it all x


----------

